# Something is happening near the pool!!!



## drafthorsecrazy

Moderator Edit:  I'm making this thread a picture only so we can see the progress of the refurb,  feel free to post comments but they will eventually be moved to this thread:
Pool Refurb Discussion

===========================

Sunday morning a medium size pine tree was cut down and removed.  Today we found this in its place.












This fence surrounds the area that houses the pools pump/filtration.
I quizzed the lifeguard and he said it was that start of the pool upgrade.   Maybe it has begun!!!!!


----------



## jadedjojo

Did you see the mess they are making on the other side of the lake?  A castmember in the Bike Barn said they were adding new sites.  I was looking for the pool upgrades and wasn't expecting the complete demolition near the lake lol.


----------



## Shan-man

jadedjojo said:


> Did you see the mess they are making on the other side of the lake?...



No, I didn't... pictures? Please?


----------



## jadedjojo

Indeed!   




















^I thought that one was funny. 

I took these all Wednesday (1/14).  I'm not sure when they started, but I know they really revved it up yesterday!  My peaceful day of birds chirping was interrupted by the occasional chainsaw.   

This construction is going on near the 600 loop, near the Meadow's Outpost.  According to the lady at the bike barn, they are extending the 600 loop towards the Outpost along the lake.


----------



## Shan-man

Wow! Thanks for the pics! They are really going to town!


----------



## clkelley

jadedjojo said:


> Indeed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^I thought that one was funny.
> 
> I took these all Wednesday (1/14).  I'm not sure when they started, but I know they really revved it up yesterday!  My peaceful day of birds chirping was interrupted by the occasional chainsaw.
> 
> This construction is going on near the 600 loop, near the Meadow's Outpost.  According to the lady at the bike barn, they are extending the 600 loop towards the Outpost along the lake.



Is the 600 Loop closed also??  I'm wondering if they are going to do the "premium" site conversion to the rest of the loop at the same time??


----------



## drafthorsecrazy

Yesterday I stopped by the pool around quitting time, hoping all the workman would be gone for the day.  I "may" have opened a door that said for castmembers only to get these updates.








Can't tell much, but it looks like they have dug a small hole and are laying block.


----------



## Shan-man

My best guess (worth appx $0.02) is that this is the end of a trench to bring water lines to the new splash zone and there will be dedicated pumps installed here for that purpose. It would make sense to install new pumps in this area.  The batter boards make me think they are preparing to string lines (to site the trench?). I think the block is just there to weigh the fence down.


----------



## clkelley

Shan-man said:


> I think the block is just there to weigh the fence down.



Yep, that's what the block is for.  I've got a picture of the inside of a construction wall at Epcot and lots of cinder blocks in there:


----------



## jadedjojo

Most of the 600 loop was open, with the exception of the sites closest to this construction.  A different loop was completely closed for the site conversion (I believe it was the 1300 loop).  I snuck over to it to use the bathroom facilities (nice and empty!) and see about writing my initials in the new concrete.   Unfortunately, my fear of the golden mickey robots coming to attack me and the concrete already being set thwarted my evil plans.


----------



## ynottony99

*Great photos everyone!!!!  Looks like things are really happening!!  I spent the day at AK and HS today, and wish now I had taken time to visit the Fort.*


----------



## Cdash

jadedjojo said:


> see about writing my initials in the new concrete.


Better yet would be to put a Mickey in it and you could read about the new Hidden Mickey at FW for years to come!!!


----------



## dfchelbay

I read this on a website about the upcoming changes to Ft. Wilderness:

Walt Disney World guests since 1971 is receiving some enhancements. As part of a resort-wide renovation project, on now, changes are coming or already in place across the 700 acres of Disney's Fort Wilderness Resort and Campground.

"Over the last 37 years, the average length of an RV has increased by 27 feet," says Fort Wilderness spokesperson Darcy Cormier. "Many feature 'slide outs' that mechanically extend from the sides of the vehicle."

To address the needs of today's larger vehicles, an intensive effort will widen and lengthen the concrete parking pads while maintaining privacy and tranquility provided by natural vegetation. A new "Premium" campsite will be available that features extra large concrete pads for larger vehicles -- also upgrades to existing amenities such as picnic tables and grills.

The main pool at Fort Wilderness will be enhanced with a themed water slide, hot tub and children's wet play area. The pool's deep end has been made shallower.

Nestled in the woodlands, the resort's 409 Wilderness Cabins feature brand-new furniture, carpeting, fixtures and linens -- plus a fresh coat of paint. Each spacious cabin features more than 500 square feet of air-conditioned living space as well as a private patio deck with a charcoal grill and picnic table. The master bedroom sleeps four with a full-sized bed and set of bunk beds, while the separate living room sleeps two with a full-sized pull-down bed. All cabins also feature vaulted ceilings, color cable television, DVD player, telephone and a spacious oval dining table. Daily housekeeping service is provided to all Wilderness Cabins.

"With all of the comforts of home, the Wilderness Cabins are perfect for guests who want to wind down in a tranquil, relaxing atmosphere after a fun-filled day at the theme parks," said Jean Gallagher, general manager of Fort Wilderness.

Fort Wilderness has always been the pet-friendly choice for guests to Walt Disney World Resort, and now dogs are getting a playground of their own at the newly opened Waggin' Trails Dog Park, an off-leash play area.

Of course there is plenty of recreation for humans, too, including horseback riding, fishing excursions, nature trail exploration, boat rentals, volleyball, tennis, bike rentals and the new Wilderness Back Trail Adventure, where guests can experience, first-hand, a Segway X2 Personal Transporter. Guests can unwind on a white sand beach, play a leisurely game of shuffleboard, take the little ones on a pony ride or enjoy an evening horse-drawn wagon ride around the resort.

Disney's Fort Wilderness Resort and Campground is located in the Magic Kingdom resort area on the banks of Bay Lake. Convenient boat transportation to Magic Kingdom and motorcoach transportation to all Walt Disney World destinations, including Epcot, Disney's Hollywood Studios and Disney's Animal Kingdom, is provided.

-- Posted April 14, 2008


----------



## disney4dan

dfchelbay said:


> "Over the last 37 years, the average length of an RV has increased by 27 feet," says Fort Wilderness spokesperson Darcy Cormier.
> 
> -- Posted April 14, 2008



Maybe it's just me (because I review technical documents for part of my work), but I'd like to see the source for that information for increase in RV length.   Maybe a larger population of trucks with travel trailers vs. Class C motorhomes?  Even the new Tiffin Zephyr maxes out at 45 feet in length.  I could see maybe an increase of 10 to 15 feet, but 27 for an AVERAGE seems like skewed data.

Mebbe I need to lighten up and go get another cup of coffee  .  Glad to see that they are investing in Fort improvements either way.  Wondering how making the deep end of the pool "shallower" is an improvement?


----------



## dfchelbay

Maybe it was a typo in the original article.  Perhaps is was supposed to have read that the average size of a motorhome increased TO 27ft and not BY 27 ft.

That certainly would make more sense to me.


----------



## Cockburn Family

Donnie posted a link to some photo's from a couple of weeks ago...any new photo's anyone???

Or a webcam...lol


----------



## drafthorsecrazy

New photo's taken this am.....sorry, it was pretty foggy .


----------



## clkelley

WOW!!  It's barely recognizable!!  They are really busting on this one.


----------



## christinou

Thanks for the pictures, it seems that they are really moving quickly.  I wonder why they cut down so many trees.


----------



## meat37

It's looking good. My family and I check-in on March 12th so I am crossing my fingers we don't hit any delays.


----------



## We4mickey

I hope they replant trees around there. It is always nice to find some shade.


----------



## Us3

WOW!  Thanks for the pics!


----------



## auntie

Wow..thanks for the pictures..It's great having spies at the Fort!


----------



## Shan-man

I recant my former assumption that they wouldn't be changing the footprint of the pool. Given the clearing they are doing it may well be that the entire old shell will be removed. I can't wait for more pics so I can continue to speculate wildly! LOL  I bet folks in 1300 are LOVING that huge chipper-shredder!


----------



## chilipyro

I'm thinking that the pile of pipes means that everything needed to be redone. It was probably due for an overhaul - for safety and regulations, as well as just the deterioration with age.


----------



## AURAVAD

meat37 said:


> It's looking good. My family and I check-in on March 12th so I am crossing my fingers we don't hit any delays.



I'm with you...we check in on the 15th.


----------



## DaveInTN

I am under the assumption that the area where all the trees were removed is where the slide "mountain" will be constructed.  When I spoke with the "suits" that were measuring at the pool last month, they indicated the slide area would be placed on the far side of the pool where the lifeguard stand has been located.  If they are constructing a theme pool, then I expect a large slide feature similar to the one at WL, that will have a pretty good sized footprint.  And, the watertower might be integrated into that!


----------



## 3gr8kids

I thought I had heard something about a "splash area" for the little ones?  Maybe the trees were cleared to make space for that, too.

Whatever it is, I can't wait until April when we're there so we can check it out first-hand!


----------



## NLPRacing

We're checking in on March 11th. If the pool isn't ready by then, what pool will we use?


----------



## ORLCampers

The Wilderness Pool by the Cabins or the pool at the Wilderness Lodge


----------



## auntie

3gr8kids said:


> I thought I had heard something about a "splash area" for the little ones?  Maybe the trees were cleared to make space for that, to
> 
> Whatever it is, I can't wait until April when we're there so we can check it out first-hand!




 I read the same thing. I had also heard it will be similiar in design (but a different theme) to the new pool at the Caribbean Beach Resort. Which included two slides in the main themed pool, and a separate water park area for the younger set, which included a slide for little ones. The Carribean Pool also included a hot tub area..which I believe is to be included in the new FW pool renovations as well. 
If it's half as nice as the pool at the Caribbean Beach..it's really gonna be something!  A much needed and anticipated addition to the Fort!


----------



## BradyBz12

Shan-man said:


> I can't wait for more pics so I can continue to speculate wildly! LOL



Ooh - rampant speculation... count me in!   

And I'd pay good money right now to hear that chipper instead of just the ice falling off my roof.


----------



## mjmoon

Cool! Even though we won't get to use the pool this time around I'm looking forward to seeing this when it's done.


----------



## Shan-man

Ok, here is some rampant speculation... I submit that most of that piping is for  plumbing the splash zone. There is no way skimmers are going to need that much volume. I also notice that the kiddie pool has a push broom in it, suggesting that it is not going to be demo'ed? Why sweep it out if the backhoe is gonna crush it? I also noticed that they have broken out the coping around the main pool. Why remove it separately? Inquiring minds want to know! 

Folks at the Fort, Please, if you hear a backhoe running get some pics. Pretty please. Or, as Pete would say, Pweety Please! LOL


----------



## DaveInTN

Maybe those pipes are for some sort of kungaloosh distribution system.  You know, for the swim-up bar.


----------



## Cindy F

Since we are going to be down for 8 days, you can rest assured I'm going to be stalking the pool workers with my trusty camera.  I hope the Disney Police don't nab me for unauthorized Stalk-N-Snap.


----------



## Shan-man

Ohh, Cindy, take a tripod so you can get the camera up over the barriers easily!


----------



## WDW1979

auntie said:


> I had also heard it will be similiar in design (but a different theme) to the new pool at the Caribbean Beach Resort.


 
I hope so! The new CBR pool has a zero-entry area (as most probably know, meaning the water starts at almost zero depth then slowly gets deeper). I hope the new Fort Wilderness pool also has a zero entry area, because next time we go my youngest will have just turned 2 years old, and zero-entry would be great for him.

If anyone does hear a rumour (or confirmation) that the new Fort Wilderness pool will have a zero-entry feature, please post when you get a chance. Thanks!


----------



## monkeybug

When we called and switched to FW from the GF the CM (is that what the people who make reservations are called too, or do they have another name?) told my husband that it would be similar to the CBR pool, would obviously have a different theme, but would include all of the same elements including the zero entry. She said they were trying to incorporate those elements in all of the resort pools. I don't know how reliable the people making reservations are (they told us we could get child size robes at the GF, and apparently this has not been done in years), but let's hope she is right!!!


----------



## WDW1979

Thanks for the info, monkeybug.  I also hope that CM is right!


----------



## BradyBz12

DaveInTN said:


> You know, for the swim-up bar.



OMG if only.... I would be making back-to-back reservations today through 2012!  

Pretty sure that a swim-up bar would need to come with a FP machine or 2 to handle the lines.   


Oh, and I've read the rumor about Disney making all pools zero entry for a while now too.


----------



## mrsgus06

Well, last weekend the life guard said they would use the same pool that is there right now,add a slide made from the river country water tower, hot tub, kiddie play area but not the zero entry.  I should have asked the bus driver and left the life guard alone like Bigdisneydaddy told me to do!


----------



## Thumper_ehhhhh

This is great news. We finally got a new TV to tow our trailer with and we are planning a trip in 2010 so with a new pool and new upgraded loops wooohooooo


----------



## drafthorsecrazy

These pics appear to confirm that the pool will not be zero entry.  Looks like they are just repairing the existing steps.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Cant argue with visual proof!!


----------



## Shan-man

Yeah, when I saw that they had rather carefully removed the coping I began to suspect that the changes to the pool might not be that significant. I have to wonder if they will change the depth of the deep end, as rumored?


----------



## mrsgus06

once again, life guard word, the pool is going from 6 feet to 5 feet.  i was also told the zero entry was nixed because (due to budget cuts) the fort was only getting 2 million for the upgrade as opposed to the original 5 million.  we are such red headed step children.


----------



## auntie

Well, that just stinks.  They're gonna cut back on the pool at the Fort. Yet..they're still raising the price of the sites.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

auntie said:


> Well, that just stinks.  They're gonna cut back on the pool at the Fort. Yet..they're still raising the price of the sites.



AND in less than 2 years , raised the tic prices 3 times !
Thats our bud Bobby I. taking another bite.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

I'm sticking with my prediction.  When the walls come down, the pool will be filled in and a Pooh themed playground will be in its place.


----------



## ntsammy5

ftwildernessguy said:


> I'm sticking with my prediction.  When the walls come down, the pool will be filled in and a Pooh themed playground will be in its place.



With fresh pooh?


----------



## Tnbob

ntsammy5 said:


> With fresh pooh?



now thats funny, I don't care who ya are!


----------



## DaveInTN

20,000 Leagues of Pooh.


----------



## BradyBz12

And maybe a new show... the Hoop Dee Pooh Review!


----------



## LONE-STAR

BradyBz12 said:


> And maybe a new show... the Hoop Dee Pooh Review!



I think I saw that show buy then again I am a plumber


----------



## DznyRulz

ntsammy5 said:


> With fresh pooh?





DaveInTN said:


> 20,000 Leagues of Pooh.





BradyBz12 said:


> And maybe a new show... the Hoop Dee Pooh Review!





LONE-STAR said:


> I think I saw that show buy then again I am a plumber



These jokes are starting to stink.


----------



## BradyBz12

If they fill it with pooh, that ain't the only thing that's going to stink!


----------



## Jakedog

What we found on our day trip,we will have more in a week


----------



## ntsammy5

DznyRulz said:


> These jokes are starting to stink.



Stop being a pooh sport!   

This is getting otterly out of control!


----------



## kaguilbeau

So, are the steps going across the width of the pool a new addition?

Even though I don't have small children - and that is not officially "zero entry" - it seems to be a nice addition.


----------



## Memph1s

> So, are the steps going across the width of the pool a new addition?


 No they have always been there.


----------



## Cockburn Family

I wonder if they are going to turn the "kiddie pool" into a huge hot tub?? I hope the tubs are at least as big as the ones at the Lodge....


----------



## Shan-man

Cockburn Family said:


> I wonder if they are going to turn the "kiddie pool" into a huge hot tub?? I hope the tubs are at least as big as the ones at the Lodge....



Oh man, they'll have to be... us Fort Fiends are generally a, uh, substantial sort!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

LOL....when we sit around the hot-tub...we sit AROUND the hot-tub!!! Of coarse...Im only speaking for myself.


----------



## ynottony99

*So, Jakedog did you have to climb over a fence, or open a gate to get these photos???  Great job!!!    I am hoping to make a day trip over next Saturday to check all this out.*


----------



## Gatordad

Lol @ Rog and Shan...... We eat well, I'll put it that way.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

I read a rumor over on the millionaire board that Y'all were kinda tubby.


----------



## DznyRulz

Shan-man said:


> ... us Fort Fiends are generally a, uh, substantial sort!





BigDaddyRog said:


> LOL....when we sit around the hot-tub...we sit AROUND the hot-tub!!!





Gatordad said:


> We eat well, I'll put it that way.



Unfortunately I resemble those remarks.


----------



## Cockburn Family

bigdisneydaddy said:


> I read a rumor over on the millionaire board that Y'all were kinda tubby.



This must be the big boys club...I'm trying to drop a few pounds before FW in March but its like tossin' a deck chair off the Titanic 

Hey welcome back Rog!!


----------



## CampingChristy

Today after I called the Reservation number to extend my visit in April 2009, I called the Fort Wilderness check in desk and asked if they could tell me the approx. time of completion on the pool renovations and she told me the plans were to open mid - march.  Yeh!!!!  Since I check in April 18th maybe the pool will be open.  Here's to wishing!! 

Keep the photo's coming!


----------



## Napria

So since the pool reno budget has been substantially cut, will there still be a waterslide?

I'm booked for 10 days in one of the new Premium sites in June, and hopefully the economy will allow us to go, but I'm really thinking I need to cut back.  A  waterslide -- and a shallower deep end, too -- will allow me to skip the waterparks this year.


----------



## Whipperwhirl

I walked around the pool yesterday - there was a large amount of activity - 30 workers, machinery - they are definately putting in the foundation for some kind of water feature outside of the main pool.  I will upload pictures as soon as I can tonight or tommorrow.  Whip


----------



## Cockburn Family

I can't take it....someone has to set up a 24hr webcam at the pool ...pics aren't comin fast enough!!! I'm down to counting the minutes before our trip  ...I'm crackin under the pressure of all this snow!

DISNYDAD AND DISNYMOM ARE TO BLAME FOR MY MENTAL ILLNESS TOWARDS THE FORT....YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE


----------



## Whipperwhirl

I would be very curious what you all think is happening in the large picture:


----------



## auntie

Childrens water play area?..


----------



## DaveInTN

Could be laying footers for the slide structure?


----------



## 3gr8kids

My guess is the same as Phyllis'.  Children's Splash Zone?


----------



## Napria

Oh, please let it be a waterslide!!


----------



## Cockburn Family

DaveInTN said:


> Could be laying footers for the slide structure?



I think Dave is on the money....a splash pad, you would think, would be just that....a giant pad. This looks more like footings for some type of "tower structure" or perhaps "water tower" structure that one would attach a large SLIDE to....all I know is that is appears they are making progress towards opening on the scheduled 13th of March. Lets hope they stay to that schedule!


----------



## WDWFWfan

Has anyone heard how "large" the improvement will be?  I'm hoping this is more than just a minor adjustment and that it will be on par with a number of pools at the other resorts.


----------



## Whipperwhirl

All I know is the activity was intense there on Wednesday - I there was so much more going on that I couldnt get a good picture of - they were moving dirt over by the step area - there were pipes being laid inside the pool - I have never seen the pool full - this was my first visit to the fort so i didnt know what to look for.  Hope the pictures give some encouragement.  Whip


----------



## LONE-STAR

Whipperwhirl said:


> All I know is the activity was intense there on Wednesday - I there was so much more going on that I couldnt get a good picture of - they were moving dirt over by the step area - there were pipes being laid inside the pool - I have never seen the pool full - this was my first visit to the fort so i didnt know what to look for.  Hope the pictures give some encouragement.  Whip


Good job


----------



## ynottony99

*We made a quick day trip yesterday.  Took a bunch of photos and some video of what is going on.  Here is one of the pool. I will post more later on.*


----------



## Shan-man

Well, with all the pipes laid on the old floor of the pool it sure looks like they are going to pour a new, higher floor (i.e. a shallower deep end).


----------



## DznyRulz

Nice little video Tony, Thanks.  You da man!


----------



## ynottony99

*Here are some more videos and a couple of photos.  I tried to cover all the angles.  Seems like there is a hot tub taking shape, and maybe footers for a slide????  *


----------



## DaveInTN

Wow!  Who needs a webcam when we've got Tony!  Thanks, those videos speak a thousand words.


----------



## WDWFWfan

Based on the first video, I find it hard to believe that there will simply be a floor poured over the pipes.  If so, (based on the height of the pipes) I can't imagine the new depth being more than a foot or two deep.  Those pipes take up a considerable amount of space.  It will be interesting to see what they do next.  Thanks for the videos!


----------



## Us3

Well, I guess it's coming along!   Thanks for the pics and video Tony!


----------



## Cockburn Family

Tony you made my day!!! Amazing video's and photo's 

Looks like they are moving very fast. Alot has been done since they closed the pool in mid Jan. Hope the completion date is still Friday March the 13th. *Yikes Friday the 13th...I hope that's not a sign*

Keep the photo's and video's coming!!


----------



## 3gr8kids

Thanks for the great videos and pics, Tony!!


----------



## Freedom125

Hi, New to this board.. Im at the Fort now. Yea for me.. Well spoke with a CM yesterday and was told that there is a picture of what it will be like in there breakroom.. and Yes there is a slide. She was not sure about the Hot Tub but was going to check when she went to break..


----------



## Tri-circle-D

Freedom125 said:


> Hi, New to this board.. Im at the Fort now. Yea for me.. Well spoke with a CM yesterday and was told that there is a picture of what it will be like in there breakroom.. and Yes there is a slide. She was not sure about the Hot Tub but was going to check when she went to break..



Welcome to the Disboards, and thanks for posting!

Please see if you can find out where this break-room is located.  I may need to accidentally pay it a visit.

TCD


----------



## ynottony99

*I am glad everyone enjoyed the video and photos.  By now they are out of date.  Whoever is there, we are counting on you to keep us current!*


----------



## Tri-circle-D

ynottony99 said:


> *I am glad everyone enjoyed the video and photos.  By now they are out of date.  Whoever is there, we are counting on you to keep us current!*



Tony-  I meant to ask you, do you have any speculation as to why the area around the kiddie pool and in front of the restrooms is all dug up?  Seems like the plumbing is coming from the side of the building further away from this. So, there doesn't seem to be a reason to have torn this area up, unless something new is going in there.

I am kind of dissappointed that it looks like the size of the pool is not being increased.  In the summer, the pool is always packed to capacity.  With these upgrades, more people will be visiting, but the size looks like it is staying the same, and now an area is going to have to be blocked off for the slide landing area.  I hope something else is coming that we don't yet see.

TCD


----------



## ynottony99

Tri-circle-D said:


> Tony-  I meant to ask you, do you have any speculation as to why the area around the kiddie pool and in front of the restrooms is all dug up?  Seems like the plumbing is coming from the side of the building further away from this. So, there doesn't seem to be a reason to have torn this area up, unless something new is going in there.
> 
> I am kind of dissappointed that it looks like the size of the pool is not being increased.  In the summer, the pool is always packed to capacity.  With these upgrades, more people will be visiting, but the size looks like it is staying the same, and now an area is going to have to be blocked off for the slide landing area.  I hope something else is coming that we don't yet see.
> 
> TCD



*I don't know what they are doing.  I guess they want a complete new pool deck when they are done.  I am puzzled by the pipes in the bottom of the pool.  It looks like they are going to make it more shallow, but that seems strange to me.  I think in the next few days or weeks, we will start seeing pieces to the puzzle that will answer these questions.  Maybe if someone is there when there are workers present, someone could get a little info.*


----------



## momoffive

Speculation...The pipes are they going to be a part of fountains or something.  Looks like they could handle some pressure, enough to force some water up and out.  Our water park here at the Y is only 18in deep.  Could be the max depth of the pool will only be 3-4 feet deep.  It will be interesting.
Loretta


----------



## cjalphonso

I'm new to these boards, but I'll thow in some speculation as well. I work in the engineering field and I can tell you one thing. That pipe in the video definitely looks like it has a pump connected to it on the right hand side. All the pipes come from that main line and are stubbed up to the same height. I would have to speculate that the top of those pipes will be the new bottom of the pool or splashpad. As for the other videos, those foundations that are poured are pretty hefty, whatever is going on top will be pretty heavy.


----------



## Pluto914

Freedom125 said:


> Hi, New to this board.. Im at the Fort now. Yea for me.. Well spoke with a CM yesterday and was told that there is a picture of what it will be like in there breakroom.. and Yes there is a slide. She was not sure about the Hot Tub but was going to check when she went to break..



I had called Fort Wilderness on Wed (2-11-09)  and they put me on hold for a while and then came back and told me there was not going to be a slide added to the pool.   Everyone gives out different info.

I hope who you talked to was right.  We are going at the end of August and my 5 year old would love it!!!


----------



## LittleDickensDesigns

I'll be very sad if there is no slide!


----------



## Shan-man

There WILL be a slide and a hot tub... the footings for the slide are in, and they are pretty unmistakably slide footings. The hot tub is being formed up, and it is clearly a hot tub. Fear not! The only question I have is whether the splash zone will be done at this time.


----------



## Jennifer16

Just got my Mousesavers newsletter ... they have the pool being done on March 20th   This is later than a previous date I had seen ... so do we assume that the reno's are a bit behind schedule?


----------



## AURAVAD

Jennifer16 said:


> Just got my Mousesavers newsletter ... they have the pool being done on March 20th   This is later than a previous date I had seen ... so do we assume that the reno's are a bit behind schedule?



Nooooooooooo!
We are there the 15th-21st.


----------



## Cockburn Family

Jennifer16 said:


> Just got my Mousesavers newsletter ... they have the pool being done on March 20th   This is later than a previous date I had seen ... so do we assume that the reno's are a bit behind schedule?



Its not true....it can't be....they're just messin with our minds....they know that we are going to be there on the 13th of March and they are just trying to scare us.... 

I predict that they are actually going to be done early and the temp will be 80+ during our 16 glorious days at the Fort!!!  

And I'm really going out on a limb here but I predict that the pipes in the pool are there because they are going to pour a new base and make the entire deep end a splash pad. Then take the now shallow end and dig it up to make a larger pool to surround the slide   

Ok....maybe I went a little too far there....


----------



## BradyBz12

Shan-man said:


> There WILL be a slide and a hot tub... the footings for the slide are in, and they are pretty unmistakably slide footings. The hot tub is being formed up, and it is clearly a hot tub.



Passing along a note from DH on this one...


----------



## Thumper_ehhhhh

Ok we need some updated pics. Whos there or whos going soon?


----------



## ynottony99

*I think TCD was there this weekend.  I hope he was.  We passed through there on the way to MK, but were running so late I didn't ask the family to stop and let me snoop.  This is as close as I got, while riding the Yellow bus.*


----------



## Whipperwhirl

Whats with the do not enter sign on the ground - weird


----------



## Tri-circle-D

Whew!

I am just back from the Fort.

Don't worry, there will be a full TCD trip report.

But, I have to post these photos first!

I am surprised that there hasn't already been a photo posted of the first item.

It was at the pool when we arrived on Thursday 2/12.

Workers were going full blast on Thursday and Friday.  Then, no work at all on Saturday and Sunday.  

Then on Monday 2/16, they were back at it again.

And, I think I got the photos to show the scoop of all scoops.

First, the photos taken before Monday:


Look at this!

What does this look like!!!???






Yes!  It is a new stand for the water tower!

This one is constructed of metal.

As you can see, it sits in the area of where the old lifeguard stand was.

Some more photos of the area:
















In these photos, look at the edge of the pool right in front of the water tower.  So you see the semi-circle cut into the pool wall?  What do you thing that is for?

Well, I have the answer for you.

It's for the water slide, of course?

And guess what showed up bright and early on Monday morning 2/16?

LOOK !!!!:





























































And, while they had the gate open, I got these shots of the water tower area:
















I have a lot more photos from my trip, so be sure to look for my trip report.

For example, how do you think I took this shot:






Let's just say that since there were no workers around on Saturday or Sunday, TCD had the opportunity to get up close to the pool work, and I might have some behind the scenes information on the pool and the work in the 600 and 1400 loops.

TCD has done it again!!

TCD


----------



## DaveInTN

Proof positive that we are getting an awesome slide, and a water tower feature that will undoubtedly have a water component.  I wonder if the water tower will have a flume coming out of it to supply the water for the slide?  Something like the AKL water tower drawing posted in another thread, but integrated into the slide complex.  Well, in a few short weeks we will know for sure.

Upon edit...that tower support structure with steel beams coming out the side certainly resemble the Hilton Head pool which has been discussed here several times...Hilton Head Pool


----------



## zakerdog

Great photos and how exciting! I can't wait to see it myself when we go in April. Thanks so much for the update.


----------



## auntie

Whooo.....hoooooo! lookin' Good! 


Thanks so much for the photos..can't wait to read the trip report!


----------



## lklasing

Awesome job, as usual, TCD.  Thanks!!!


----------



## Michelle GT

WOW!! Great photos.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lucy_love

is that a hot tub-concrete-area-looking-thing I see?  

edit: in the last picture is where I see the "concrete thing" 

woo hoo thanks for the pics


----------



## Tri-circle-D

lucy_love said:


> is that a hot tub-concrete-area-looking-thing I see?
> 
> edit: in the last picture is where I see the "concrete thing"
> 
> woo hoo thanks for the pics



No.  That is the old kiddie pool.  But, there is definitely a hot-tub looking area, though.  I will post the photos of that in my trip report.  It is located off to the side opposite where the new tower has been erected.

TCD


----------



## LORNADUCK

If you look at the pictures of the Hilton Head pool, look at the tower there, and look at the tower there and the pieces of the slide they are bringing in 
to me it looks like it is going to be the same.


----------



## meat37

Great job
Thanks for the update. I have been following this thread very closely. March 13th at the fort can't wait


----------



## Cockburn Family

TCD you have made my day....Great shots...hope there are more of the pool area in your trip report.....Great Job!!!


----------



## meat37

Cockburn Family said:


> TCD you have made my day....Great shots...hope there are more of the pool area in your trip report.....Great Job!!!



Jason shouln't you be at work?


----------



## ynottony99

* TCD, Great job!!!  Can't wait to hear/see the rest.  *


----------



## Tri-circle-D

Ashley/Lucy Love-

Here is a shot of the hot tub:






This block was delivered on Friday afternoon.  I think it is going to be used to enlarge the building just a bit to enclose new pool equipment.  If you look in the background of the photo, you will see re-bar sticking out of the footers:






TCD


----------



## Shan-man

I had originally surmised that these pad footings (shot in Tony's video) were to support the water tower and slide, but after seeing the base and the lip-cut in the pool, they would seem to support the ramp/stairs to get to the top of the slide. 









The solid concrete pad behind the 7 pads in the second photo appears to be the one pictured in TCDs latest pics that the tower base is now erected on. The lip-cut in the pool would be pretty much right beyond that. I'm guessing the slide will basically wind one full turn around the tower.


----------



## Marshall Family

Great pics, great information, does anyone have an idea is this project on schedule, behind or early??? Making our way there in Late March and early April. Completion was scheduled for march 20th and opening march 21st. Any information


----------



## LittleDickensDesigns

Guess I shouldn't be so picky but I was kind of hoping it wouldn't be an enclosed slide.  They sort of freak me out.


----------



## lucy_love

Tri-circle-D said:


> Ashley/Lucy Love-
> 
> Here is a shot of the hot tub:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This block was delivered on Friday afternoon.  I think it is going to be used to enlarge the building just a bit to enclose new pool equipment.  If you look in the background of the photo, you will see re-bar sticking out of the footers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCD



THANK YOU!!   

Can't wait to see what happens in the coming weeks


----------



## VACAMPER

Thanks TCD!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

LittleDickensDesigns said:


> Guess I shouldn't be so picky but I was kind of hoping it wouldn't be an enclosed slide.  They sort of freak me out.



From looking at the pieces of the slide in the pics...I dont get the impression that it will be an enclosed slide.


----------



## Shan-man

I agree with Rog, pretty sure it is open at the top, not a full tube.


----------



## Tri-circle-D

Shan-man said:


> I had originally surmised that these pad footings (shot in Tony's video) were to support the water tower and slide, but after seeing the base and the lip-cut in the pool, they would seem to support the ramp/stairs to get to the top of the slide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The solid concrete pad behind the 7 pads in the second photo appears to be the one pictured in TCDs latest pics that the tower base is now erected on. The lip-cut in the pool would be pretty much right beyond that. I'm guessing the slide will basically wind one full turn around the tower.



I think Shan-man is right about this.

Here is a photo of the area in question.  I think the little boxed areas are on top of the concrete squares visible in Tony's video:






I am also guessing that these will be the footers for the stairs that take you up to the slide.  I think the slide will be open, and will loop around the tower once, and then deposit the riders into the pool.

With regard to the pool depth, this photo shows that they have cut into the pool bottom to set the new pipes.  It looks to me like the two boxes in the back of the photo will be the intakes into the filtration system, and the pipes sticking up will be the returns.  I these returns are going to be cut so that all is level with where the intake boxes currently sit.  Then, a new bottom is going to be poured. My guess is that the pool floor will sit level with the intake boxes that we see here:






It looks like they are just about done with this.  If you use the areas visible in the wall where the pool lights will go as guides, you can see that this is all going to be the same depth.

TCD


----------



## chilipyro

Great shots! Is there any sign of a splash pad yet?


----------



## We4mickey

TCD our hero!!!   Great sleuthing!


----------



## LittleDickensDesigns

BigDaddyRog said:


> From looking at the pieces of the slide in the pics...I dont get the impression that it will be an enclosed slide.



I hope you are right.  I was looking at the one at Hilton Head, silly me.


----------



## Whipperwhirl

Omg thank you so much for the photos - Whip


----------



## BradyBz12

Super sleuthing as always, TCD - thanks!


----------



## Thumper_ehhhhh

Great job on the pics. It looks like they made the pool rim higher to make it a bit deeper. I was beginning to wonder when they first layed the pipes it looked like the deep end was going to be about 3 to 4 ft deep. Now it looks like at least 5. Great shots of the slide tower. I see its at the shallow end of the pool. The jets in the pool. Do you think there going to try and make the water a bit more rough like a swimmin hole? Not just flat and calm.


----------



## mrsscooter

I am just excited that they have installed a hot tub!   But I wonder if one will be enough??


----------



## Thumper_ehhhhh

mrsscooter said:


> I am just excited that they have installed a hot tub!   But I wonder if one will be enough??



Yep 1 is enough. When i'm there it's  mine mine mine  lol. It is not the biggest but sence you shouldn't stay in it all day hopefully it will be. One is still better then none.  Now if it has cup holders nope its way to small nobody will leave then.


----------



## Shan-man

Where is the swim-up bar going? I don't see any sign of it yet!


----------



## DaveInTN

Shan-man said:


> Where is the swim-up bar going? I don't see any sign of it yet!


If I bring my kids' inflatable pool, it is under my awning in the 500 loop!  First week of April, and first week of December...The kungaloosh will be cold and strong!   C'mon by!


----------



## Shan-man

December I'm THERE... unless the lay-offs find us.


----------



## BradyBz12

Thumper_ehhhhh said:


> Now if it has cup holders nope its way to small nobody will leave then.



Ooh - the number of prune-y Fort Fiends would be staggering!


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

mrsscooter said:


> I am just excited that they have installed a hot tub!   But I wonder if one will be enough??



Given the fact that some Fort fiends are "king" size, it doesnt look the human crock pot will be large enough.


----------



## Shan-man

Ahhh, togetherness!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

I could fit a few folks into my folds and crevices!!


----------



## clkelley

BigDaddyRog said:


> I could fit a few folks into my folds and crevices!!



I didn't need that image right after lunch!!!


----------



## Cockburn Family

meat37 said:


> Jason shouln't you be at work?



Im workin nights....


----------



## mrsscooter

A swim up bar........this refurb gets better and better.....although, yes, I agree that some of us have more to love, so hopefully the tub will be big enough.....lol  

What are the chances that the swim up bar will have Kungaloosh......


----------



## ynottony99

*While we wait for more updates.​*


----------



## Cockburn Family

ynottony99 said:


> *While we wait for more updates.​*



Tony your killin me  that pool looks soooooo good 

 UGGGGH....more snow up here in the great white north!!

 Only 19 more sleeps...


----------



## phape

Ugh... trying to post picture of the Meadow Swimming pool slide... but I don't have enough posts yet to put in a link... hopefully I'll be back shortly


----------



## phape

Here's some pictures taken yesterday of the new slide:


----------



## Disbuf

Thanks for the updated photos!  This is just getting me more excited for our upcoming trip.


----------



## ynottony99

*Awesome photos.  Thanks!!!*


----------



## team bradfield

thanks for posting the pics!  My (2) DD's are already screaming!

3 months to go.....we always plan on 3 days of downtime at FW,for just relaxing, this will improve the offsprings attitude toward "downtime"


----------



## CampingChristy

Thanks for the pictures.  April 18th can't get here fast enough. My DD is going to have a blast!


----------



## eandesmom

I literally couldn't see anything interesting, either in our walk by on the 13th or the orange or purple bus drive by's through the 17th.  Wow!  VERY exciting.


----------



## Cockburn Family

Thanks for the great photo's.....When were they taken??


----------



## Cockburn Family

phape said:


> Here's some pictures taken yesterday of the new slide:



I noticed the nice tile topper around the hot tub....I wonder   if they will match tile for the pool to that of the hot tub....colour co-ordination is nice


----------



## phape

The pictures were taken yesterday (Sat Feb 21)... 

I actually had ones from Thursday that had the base of the slide in place and the other pieces off in the corner, fortunately I told my DD's about it and they mentioned they saw all the pieces put together, so when I should have been packing to leave Saturday morning, I rode my bike over to the pool area to get these updated ones... pretty neat.


----------



## Live4FW

phape said:


> Here's some pictures taken yesterday of the new slide:



If you look at the bottom of the main pool it looks as though it has now been filled in and they are very close to putting the new surface in???


----------



## Cockburn Family

phape said:


> Here's some pictures taken yesterday of the new slide:
> 
> I'M SO EXCITED THAT I MISSED THE "YESTERDAY" PART OF YOU POST
> 
> You are a dedicated DISmember with your priorities in check...that is not packing but instead getting photo's for all of us...Bless you!!


----------



## ynottony99

phape said:


> The pictures were taken yesterday (Sat Feb 21)...
> 
> when I should have been packing to leave Saturday morning, I rode my bike over to the pool area to get these updated ones... pretty neat.



*In the true spirit of TCD and his Deputy snoops!!! *


----------



## ynottony99

Live4FW said:


> If you look at the bottom of the main pool it looks as though it has now been filled in and they are very close to putting the new surface in???



*I was thinking the same thing.*


----------



## auntie

Am I the only one who thought...the slide looked *okay* but I'm not overly impressed.  I'm hoping maybe this is the "inside" and they might be building a cool..rockscaped outside to it?..or ...*maybe not.* 
I don't know...it's certainly  better than nothing, but seems to fall short of what's been offered at the other resorts. Considering the increase in rates for the sites..I had hoped for a bit more bang for the buck. Guess, I'll wait and see how the completed project looks.
The photos are terrific..and you're quite the FW spy!


----------



## Shan-man

Yeah, I'm afraid what you see is gonna be pretty much what you get... more of a bare-bones slide and less Big Thunder Mountain! Cest la vie.


----------



## DaveInTN

Yeah, when I first saw the pics of the slide I was a bit disappointed.  But then as I thought about it, I loved the Fort without a theme pool and slide.  So, it's not like I ever thought that the Fort needed a great theme pool on par with Y&BC to be sufficient for me.  I'm sure that the finished product will be good, and that my family will enjoy the pool now for more than just a place to swim for 20 minutes.  We will probably hang out there a little more now, and my girls will love that slide.  A couple of beers in and I'll probably love it too.  Probably will even make a damn fool of myself on it.  You'll know me...I'll be the one screaming like a little girl all the way down, and making a bigger than usual splash at the bottom.  Hey, I'm getting excited again!  Bring it on!!!


----------



## Tri-circle-D

phape said:


> The pictures were taken yesterday (Sat Feb 21)...
> 
> I actually had ones from Thursday that had the base of the slide in place and the other pieces off in the corner, fortunately I told my DD's about it and they mentioned they saw all the pieces put together, so when I should have been packing to leave Saturday morning, I rode my bike over to the pool area to get these updated ones... pretty neat.



Phape-  Way to go!!! That's the spirit!!!!  I would have done the same thing!

It is interesting that the top of this slide is enclosed.  I didn't think it would be.

They still have to build the steps, and I think that there is will be a water tower on top of the structure.  So, there is still hope that there will some decent theme-ing on this project.

The slide pieces were just delivered on Monday, 2/16.  The slide is already put together.  I think they intend to build some stuff around the slide.  It will be interesting to see what happens next.
TCD


----------



## BigDaddyRog

I was a little less than excited when I saw the pics last night too..but like mentioned before...I was happy without a slide at all, so how can I be "unhappy" about the one they have now???? At least we know no one will be filling our pool up from other resorts because its SO COOL now!! 

TCD, I hope you're right though....it really WOULD be nice for the kids to have a water tower worked in SOMEWHERE as a triburte to River Country if nothing else. Even if its just there as a visual prop that has no real function.


----------



## Tnbob

Don't forget, the bigger the slide the more steps to get up to it and as someone said before Fiends tend to be "full Figured" and speaking for myself, its big enough to make a splash.


----------



## Disbuf

Don't forget that the rumor was this slide was going to be similar to the one at Hilton Head and so far it is taking shape to look that way.  I think the finished product will look much better than what it does at this point.


----------



## jason_rving

Tri-circle-D said:


> Phape-  Way to go!!! That's the spirit!!!!  I would have done the same thing!
> 
> It is interesting that the top of this slide is enclosed.  I didn't think it would be.
> 
> 
> TCD



It does not look enclosed to me, I think that is just an extra lip not a full closure.


----------



## Shan-man

Right-o, it is just a higher lip on the outside edge just like on the lower half.


----------



## bxtx

Is there an ETA on opening the pool? We'll be there mid March for our Spring Break and I'm wondering if it's worth packing swim gear!

SOrry if its already listed somewhere, I got lost in the threads 

Bx


----------



## rapriebe

bxtx said:


> Is there an ETA on opening the pool? We'll be there mid March for our Spring Break and I'm wondering if it's worth packing swim gear!
> 
> SOrry if its already listed somewhere, I got lost in the threads
> 
> Bx



Estimated completion date is 20 March.


----------



## sarahk0204

Shan-man said:


> Right-o, it is just a higher lip on the outside edge just like on the lower half.



Just remember that those slides are pretty slippery.  You want the sides to be tall enough that people (probably small people like kids) don't flip up and out.


----------



## bxtx

rapriebe said:


> Estimated completion date is 20 March.



 Just as we are leaving... wondering if we could take it on its maiden voyage??


----------



## Cockburn Family

Any locals heading to the Fort for the weekend....I know its only 13 sleeps   until our trip but I'm dying to see how close they are to completion....any recent photo's anyone??


----------



## Disbuf

We are only 20 days from our trip and I have a feeling the pool isn't going to be done by the time we arrive.  From the last set of photos, it looks like there is still alot to be done if they are going to open on there current completion date.  Can't wait to see some more photos to see how much they got done this week.


----------



## Cockburn Family

*They have done quite a bit in a short period of time.....I think the pool has only been officially closed since Jan 20th. But who knows what the grand plan is....and how much more they are doing?? 

They need to add a night shift!!!*


----------



## Whipperwhirl

I think we need to ask Safety Mom (kathy from the podcast) if she will go over - she loves the fort and may be willing to snap a few pics.


----------



## ynottony99

*Another From the Archive.​*


----------



## Tri-circle-D

They say a picture is worth a thousand words . . .

I say these are worth more!!!!


























TCD

(Photos taken today 2.28.09)


----------



## auntie

You are quite the FW spy! Great pics!


----------



## Eeyore'sthebest

TCD - Who is better than you???   No one!!


----------



## Disbuf

Thanks for the update.  It is really starting to take shape.  It appears the bottom of the pool is finished.


----------



## AURAVAD

Looks great, but....
Looks like it is way longer than 2 weeks away...


----------



## ynottony99

*So it looks like it is the River Country Water Tower.  What does the writing on the side say?  Oh yeah, THANKS, again!!!!!*


----------



## CampingChristy

Is this THE water tower that we have been waiting on??


----------



## LONE-STAR

TCD what where you already doing back?  But great photos


----------



## StPeteDisneyFan

Okay I can't see the pictures.  All I see is a square that says bandwidth exceeded and photobucket.  What's wrong??   I want to see the pool too.


----------



## stacktester

Shanta is gonna be surprised to see the RC Tower.


----------



## proudmomof4

StPeteDisneyFan said:


> Okay I can't see the pictures.  All I see is a square that says bandwidth exceeded and photobucket.  What's wrong??   I want to see the pool too.



Same for me.....but I right clicked each square, clicked on properties and copied the http address and then opened a new tab and pasted the address in and the picture came right up.


----------



## Shan-man

To see the pictures just right-click the "bandwidth exceeded" icon and copy image address, then paste in your URL bar.

Donnie, I'm confused as to why you said:



stacktester said:


> Shanta is gonna be surprised to see the RC Tower.



I was actually assuring folks the tower would be at FW when rumors sprang up that it was going to AKL. 

I had said a few months ago that I didn't think they could use the RC water tower in the same way as the Hilton Head one, as it is too small to use as a launch gate. 

I also said a week or so ago that the slide was going to be more bare-bones than Big Thunder Mountain. I didn't mean there would be no theme, just that the rumored faux rocks and mountain weren't going to make an appearance. I _suspected_ that the tower was going to be used at FW since it was removed in close conjunction with the start of the pool renovation. I was _pretty sure_ it was going to be used when I saw the footings go in. I was _certain_ when we saw the tower base. So seeing the tank on top of the tower is hardly a surprise, but it sure is a nice sight!


----------



## Shan-man

I hope you don't mind me re-posting your pics TCD, folks are dying to see!


























Very interesting that they have painted over the River Country logo and replaced it with another defunct feature, Fort Wilderness Railroad! I wonder if this isn't actually the tank from the old Outpost Depot rather than the one from River Country? Very interesting.


----------



## Whipperwhirl

Super Pics Tri - You rock!  

The kids are going to love this - but how do you think they are going to get to the top of the slide - it wont be a simple ladder like the one thats there now - right?


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Those steps look pretty permanent to me, but we'll know soon enough....Im wondering if this is a water slide after all is said and done...I dont see a water line going to the top of the slide. Maybe that will be the function of the water tower...to shoot water onto the slide?


----------



## AndrewJackson

BigDaddyRog said:


> Those steps look pretty permanent to me, but we'll know soon enough....Im wondering if this is a water slide after all is said and done...I dont see a water line going to the top of the slide. Maybe that will be the function of the water tower...to shoot water onto the slide?



I cannot imagine that those are the permanent steps.  Time will tell, but I hope the build something around the steps with some additional themeing.  

One picture also shows the forms are in for the new deck.  This would lead me to think that the major construction is close to be competed.


----------



## Shan-man

No, there will be a long, winding ramp to the top of the slide. The footing pads tell all!









The right picture shows 6 pads, the big concrete pad beyond them is what the tank tower is erected on. All the small pads represent posts to support the ramp, winding out to the pool surround.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

The m ore I look at this....it seems that the 2 LONG 2x4s are only leaning against the slide...not actually attached in anyway.....so, you're probably right....they must be something more to this.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Shan posted before me....and he always has the details worked well out in his head....I never even thought about those footing pads having a further purpose!! 

Hows THAT for fair??? I get dropped on my head at birth....he gets to be Santa clause!!!


----------



## Shan-man

I believe the 3" pipes in this photo will deliver the water supply for the slide. They appear to be placed near the corner of the platform that will be at the slide entry (they have back-filled so you can barely make out the pads mentioned above, so I highlighted the corners with yellow dots). I wonder if there might be some sort of flume or trough of water that will be released by a pull-cord sending the slider down in a gush of water. Anyway, 2 3" pipes can deliver a tremendous amount of water, so this could be a very fast slide!





(this is a TCD original photo)


----------



## zakerdog

Shan-man said:


> [
> Very interesting that they have painted over the River Country logo and replaced it with another defunct feature, Fort Wilderness Railroad! I wonder if this isn't actually the tank from the old Outpost Depot rather than the one from River Country? Very interesting.




The shape of this tower is the same as the one from River Country, looking at old pics of the Outpost Depot tower, it is quite different. I also wonder what the logo on the side now represents? Perhaps they have a new name for the pool that we don't know about yet?


----------



## AndrewJackson

zakerdog said:


> The shape of this tower is the same as the one from River Country, looking at old pics of the Outpost Depot tower, it is quite different. I also wonder what the logo on the side now represents? Perhaps they have a new name for the pool that we don't know about yet?



The water tower at RC also "leaked".  If I remember correctly, it sprayed out onto the walking path.  Since FW is the red-headed step child of WDW resorts (no offense to actual red-headed step children out there) maybe this will be the pseudo splash zone for children.  Instead of a real splash zone, the camper kids just get to play under a leaking water slide!


----------



## 2goofycampers

We discussed on chat last night, no steps, we want a trampoline.


----------



## Tri-circle-D

I think that I resolved my photobucket issues.

Shan-man is right about the steps and water supply.

Here are some photos taken of the back of the slide.

I have more that I will post on Monday:































TCD


----------



## Shan-man

That is some good detective work Carol... I think you are right that the pool may be getting a new name! The tank doesn't match, this bulging design is unique to the RC tank. The logo is not quite the same as the FW RR logo either, suggesting that it is a new design. Why do a new logo with FR (which matches nothing at FW currently)? A new attraction name! Fort River? Fort Rapids?


----------



## Shan-man

Man! Talk about instant gratification! Thanks TCD! What did you do, upgrade to Pro? You are a pro! You rock! You don't happen to have a close-up of the new logo, do you?


----------



## Tri-circle-D

Shan-man said:


> Man! Talk about instant gratification! Thanks TCD! What did you do, upgrade to Pro? You are a pro! You rock! You don't happen to have a close-up of the new logo, do you?




Yes, I upgraded.  Otherwise, my photos would be blocked until 3/10.  I was going to start a new account, but I figured Photobucket deserved some $$ from me.

Here is the best that I can do with the new logo:











There is writing in the circle around the letters, which I think are two R's.  Can't read the writing, though.  Looks like I am going to have to send Yuri back.

TCD


----------



## bama_ed

I dunno.  Looks like it might be a FWRR logo.  Check this link and scroll to the bottom for what the FWRR logo was:   http://www.fortwildernessrr.com/

Bama ED


----------



## ynottony99

*It does indeed look like the FWRR logo.  But why???*


----------



## Cindy F

Maybe they are going to put back the Fort Wilderness Railroad and re-open River Country!!  I know, I know but...I just wanted to see what it would look like in print. 

Sigh....oh well, a girl can dream can't she?


----------



## zakerdog

Maybe the pools theme will reflect the old railroad era?


----------



## Disbuf

As with any new themed Disney area, they usually start with a story to develop the theme.  Maybe the storyline for the new pool is that the old railway ran through the area.  Unknown to the railroad, the water tower was built on a natural spring.  One day under intense pressure, the spring erupted creating a big crater (now the pool)....

Ok, maybe my story line is a little week but you get the idea.  My guess is this is what we can expect when all is done.


----------



## Shan-man

Well, with the latest batch of TCD intel, and a little photo enhancement, I agree that it is the old FWRR logo.






Very interesting.


----------



## Whipperwhirl

So that logo is something new they painted on?  It looks pretty mute to be new.


----------



## Shan-man

Shiny and new would not be very authentic! Imagineers are experts at creating the appearance of age. The other side of the tank, where the images are sharper, looks like a newly painted and weathered surface.


----------



## zakerdog

Disbuf said:


> As with any new themed Disney area, they usually start with a story to develop the theme.  Maybe the storyline for the new pool is that the old railway ran through the area.  Unknown to the railroad, the water tower was built on a natural spring.  One day under intense pressure, the spring erupted creating a big crater (now the pool)....
> 
> Ok, maybe my story line is a little week but you get the idea.  My guess is this is what we can expect when all is done.




I like the way you think   it works for me!


----------



## LONE-STAR

Great work guys or should I say Disboards  Detectives


----------



## TN 5 pack

Wanted to say thanks to all for the up to date info on the pool. We have been lurking on this site for months just soaking up info. Our first trip to FW will be the week of March 22nd.  We have been following the pool updates to see if it will be ready when we get there.

Thanks again for all the info and work

Kevin & Lori


----------



## Born 2 Fish

TN 5 pack said:


> Wanted to say thanks to all for the up to date info on the pool. We have been lurking on this site for months just soaking up info. Our first trip to FW will be the week of March 22nd.  We have been following the pool updates to see if it will be ready when we get there.
> 
> Thanks again for all the info and work
> 
> Kevin & Lori



Welcome to the camping boards ! 
Feel free to join in anytime.


----------



## CP173

Shan-man said:


> Well, with the latest batch of TCD intel, and a little photo enhancement, I agree that it is the old FWRR logo.



Just FYI, the logo that you show isn't the old FWRR logo.  There wasn't a old FWRR logo; the Fort Wilderness Railroad used the standard WDW logo that appeared on all Walt Disney World transportation at that time.  The logo you found, and which may be on the new water tower, is a design I created a few years ago and which appears on the fortwildernessrr.com web site.


----------



## Aquayne

This lends credability to the back story Disbuf proposed.


----------



## FlaFortCampster

CP173 said:


> Just FYI, the logo that you show isn't the old FWRR logo.  There wasn't a old FWRR logo; the Fort Wilderness Railroad used the standard WDW logo that appeared on all Walt Disney World transportation at that time.  The logo you found, and which may be on the new water tower, is a design I created a few years ago and which appears on the fortwildernessrr.com web site.



HELLO...Nice to see you on these Disboards.  

  I'm hoping to post a new thread on the train next week with what I've found.  Bet you could add much to it.


----------



## Shan-man

CP173 said:


> Just FYI, the logo that you show isn't the old FWRR logo.  There wasn't a old FWRR logo; the Fort Wilderness Railroad used the standard WDW logo that appeared on all Walt Disney World transportation at that time.  The logo you found, and which may be on the new water tower, is a design I created a few years ago and which appears on the fortwildernessrr.com web site.



If that is true, it is an incredible homage to your non-Disney design! I would sell Prancer or Vixen to the San Diego zoo to get such recognition! Really awesome since I think it is pretty definitely your logo!


----------



## FlaFortCampster

Here's the Fort Wilderness train with logo.   VERY curious the other symbol emerged.


----------



## AndrewJackson

The water tower is definitely the old River Country water tower, and not the one from the FW RR.

River Country Water Tower:





Fort Wilderness Rail Road Water Tower:





It just seems so strange that they would add a non-official WDW RR logo to the water tower.  Does anyone else find this to be odd?


----------



## didine

Hi, I'm new to this site so bear with me...
We are going to be staying at this resort in May. Does anyone know when the pool will be finished?


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Hate to tell you guys, but Bobby had a couple too many Kungalooshes last night at ol' FWGuy's house and started spilling secrets.  There will be no pool.  The FWRR will be resurrected as a garden train, slightly larger guage than the one at the Germany pavilion at Epcot, and will occupy the large hole in the ground you think will be a pool.  Since it will be a real steam locomotive, the water tower was a requirement, not a visual enhancement.  The bath house/arcade/snack bar will reopen as a character meet and greet (he was vague about this, but mentioned Pooh and the gang and then giggled) along with a shop selling the required Disney themed merchandise.  The FW pool is dead.  Next project - tear down Pioneer Hall and replace it with a shop selling Stitch themed merchandise.


----------



## LONE-STAR

ftwildernessguy said:


> Hate to tell you guys, but Bobby had a couple too many Kungalooshes last night at ol' FWGuy's house and started spilling secrets.  There will be no pool.  The FWRR will be resurrected as a garden train, slightly larger guage than the one at the Germany pavilion at Epcot, and will occupy the large hole in the ground you think will be a pool.  Since it will be a real steam locomotive, the water tower was a requirement, not a visual enhancement.  The bath house/arcade/snack bar will reopen as a character meet and greet (he was vague about this, but mentioned Pooh and the gang and then giggled) along with a shop selling the required Disney themed merchandise.  The FW pool is dead.  Next project - tear down Pioneer Hall and replace it with a shop selling Stitch themed merchandise.



I heard about this.


----------



## ynottony99

*I found this old photo that someone had posted.






Could Disney be so disconnected from the history of the FWRR, that they have to turn to David Roses website as authority, as the rest of us do???*


----------



## 2goofycampers

didine said:


> Hi, I'm new to this site so bear with me...
> We are going to be staying at this resort in May. Does anyone know when the pool will be finished?



Projected finish was March 20, looks like they are running a bit behind schedule, but I'd say you're safe for May.

BTW welcome to The Dis !


----------



## SCCamper

ftwildernessguy said:


> Next project - tear down Pioneer Hall and replace it with a shop selling Stitch themed merchandise.



Well, it's about time. Can't have enough Stitch merchandise.


----------



## Shan-man

ynottony99 said:


> *Could Disney be so disconnected from the history of the FWRR, that they have to turn to David Roses website as authority, as the rest of us do???*



Tony, that was my thought exactly when I heard that the logo was not genuine Disney.


----------



## Disbuf

There is also the possibility that we are all off base on this one and the RR does not stand for Railroad but instead stands for something else like "Rest and Relaxation."  You never know with imagineers; this may be a frontier health spa theme!  LOL


----------



## super_camper

> Projected finish was March 20, looks like they are running a bit behind schedule, but I'd say you're safe for May.



allears.net still says March 13 for the reopening date.  Based on the progress they don't look to be too far off that


----------



## Disbuf

NEW STORY LINE:

Originally the railroad was going to come through these parts.  The water tower was installed and as the track was being laid, a railroad spike struck a point that caused a geyser to spring up out of nowhere.  The land flood and when the geyser finally stopped several days later, the swimming hole was formed.  The railroad company decided it was too costly to fill in the lake so they relocated the line to another area.  During the hot days of laying the new line, the workers would come over and swim.  Some creative minds carved out logs and attached them to the water tower to create a slide into the new swimming hole.  After all the construction was done on the track, the railroad decided to turn the former disaster into the company's new recreation area for it's workers--The Fort Wilderness Recreation and Relaxation Area.  Hence the "FWRR"


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Disbuf said:


> NEW STORY LINE:
> 
> Originally the railroad was going to come through these parts.  The water tower was installed and as the track was being laid, a railroad spike struck a point that caused a geyser to spring up out of nowhere.  The land flood and when the geyser finally stopped several days later, the swimming hole was formed.  The railroad company decided it was too costly to fill in the lake so they relocated the line to another area.  During the hot days of laying the new line, the workers would come over and swim.  Some creative minds carved out logs and attached them to the water tower to create a slide into the new swimming hole.  After all the construction was done on the track, the railroad decided to turn the former disaster into the company's new recreation area for it's workers--The Fort Wilderness Recreation and Relaxation Area.  Hence the "FWRR"



You need to get a job with Disney.


----------



## CP173

Shan-man said:


> If that is true, it is an incredible homage to your non-Disney design! I would sell Prancer or Vixen to the San Diego zoo to get such recognition! Really awesome since I think it is pretty definitely your logo!


I agree, Shan-man: it would be an incredible honor to have my humble design immortalized at Fort Wilderness.  Oddly enough, it would not the first time something like this has happened.

But that's another story...

And, for the record, I should disclose that the basic concept and design was mine, but the finished art and rendering was done by a very talented friend of mine.  I don't know if he posts to this board, but he often goes by the moniker Experiment626.  Which lends credence to the whole "Stitch invasion of FW" line of reasoning.


----------



## Tri-circle-D

I have about 40 photos of the pool area, all taken on 2.28.09.  Some of these were already posted, but I know that some of you would like to study these in context, so here are the first 20.  I will post the second 20 as soon as I can:

These first two photos were taken from the bridge behind the Meadow Trading Post.  As you can see, the new tower will be visible from here, and also from the 1300 loop:











This next group of photos was taken from the "porch" of the Meadow Swimming pool building.  This first one was taken over the fence, standing in front of the arcade door:






Same place, but not zooming on the tower/slide- you can see that they are getting ready to pour the deck:






Same place, now looking toward the restrooms.  If you look at the deck area, you will see PVC pipe sticking up at various intervals.  I thought at first that this might be some type of water play area, but now I think these are probably just drains:






This next group of photos is still from the porch area, over the fence, but moving gradually down toward the opposite corner of the fence from the arcade entrance:































This next group of photos is taken over the fence, after having walked around the outside perimeter past the back of the restrooms.  You can see the hot tub here:
















Now, we are moving around to the next corner of the pool:
















The pool remodel is supposed to include a splash zone.  This corner would be the logical place to put it, and it looked like they ran pipes back here, but I don't see anything that looks like a splash zone:
















TCD

Twenty or so more photos will be coming up . . .


----------



## CampingChristy




----------



## Tri-circle-D

Here are the rest . . .

This one is taken over the fence, right behind the new slide/tower:






Some photos of this area- you can see the footers for the supports that will be used for the stairs leading to the slide:


























These photos are taken from the last corner of the fenced area, looking into the pool, you can see that it looks like the new bottom surface has been poured, and that there is no more deep end.  Also, there is something leaning up against the side of the wall in the shallow end toward the restroom building.  It looks like some kind of an arch-  I think that these are handrails that will be installed on the steps at the shallow end (there were handrails like this before):
















Here is a look at the slide from this angle:






And some more shots of the entire pool area:











Looking toward the rest rooms:






And, now looking toward the pool.  You can see that the there is new tile in the kiddie pool, and it looks like the tile is done in the big pool too:











Looking toward this corner of the deck area.  This would be another good location for a "splash zone," but there is no evidence of one here:






This is the area in front of the "porch":






Some last shots from this area:











We have now covered the pool perimeter.

Last photo, the best I can do for a close up of the logo on the water tower:






I can make out the word "Railroad" at the bottom of the circle, and I can see the F, W, and two R's.  It looks like Fort and Wilderness are the two words around the top of the circle.  The design is very faint.  The only thing that really stands out when you look at it are the two R's.  Very curious.

That's all I have of the pool, for now.

TCD


----------



## Shan-man

I suspect these spray towers and whatever the panel structure is are part of the sprayground. Also, the pad footings for the slide ramp land near it (highlighted) and it is near the kiddie pool.


----------



## Tri-circle-D

Shan-man said:


> I suspect these spray towers and whatever the panel structure is are part of the sprayground. Also, the pad footings for the slide ramp land near it (highlighted) and it is near the kiddie pool.




Shan-man-  I didn't notice the footings under the mesh for the deck area, but I think you are right, the *stairs* for the slide will begin where you have marked the squares.  I do not think that this will be a *ramp*, but more like *stairs*, with landings along the way, as this is how the other WDW slides are constructed.  What will be interesting to me is whether these will be themed, or just plain old stairs.  The water pipes going up to the slide need to be concealed.

I am sorry to say that I think those towers you noticed are just the common outdoor showers that they used to have here at the pool.  I can't remember what the "panel structure" is, but this has been present (and wrapped for protection) since day one of the renovations.  I think it is just a sign for the pool rules.


TCD


----------



## ynottony99

super_camper said:


> allears.net still says March 13 for the reopening date.  Based on the progress they don't look to be too far off that



*We arrive on the 12th for the weekend.  Open or not, I'm going down that slide. *


----------



## 3gr8kids

ynottony99 said:


> *We arrive on the 12th for the weekend.  Open or not, I'm going down that slide. *


----------



## WDWFWfan

Any ideas on how shallow the deep end is now?  It looks pretty shallow to me...maybe 3-4' at best.


----------



## AndrewJackson

Tri-circle-D said:


> I am sorry to say that I think those towers you noticed are just the common outdoor showers that they used to have here at the pool.  I can't remember what the "panel structure" is, but this has been present (and wrapped for protection) since day one of the renovations.  I think it is just a sign for the pool rules.
> TCD



I agree.  The "spray towers" are just the showers that have always been in the area, and the panel is just the pool rules.


----------



## medic9016

WDWFWfan said:


> Any ideas on how shallow the deep end is now?  It looks pretty shallow to me...maybe 3-4' at best.



The deepest part of the pool will be 4'.


----------



## BradyBz12

ynottony99 said:


> *We arrive on the 12th for the weekend.  Open or not, I'm going down that slide. *



We need photographic proof!


----------



## WDWFWfan

medic9016 said:


> The deepest part of the pool will be 4'.



Thanks!  Maybe if I really squat down I can get my shoulders wet


----------



## auntie

medic9016 said:


> The deepest part of the pool will be 4'.




Wow...that's pretty shallow. The WL pool is 5 foot...and actually seems a little deeper than that in areas.


----------



## christinou

auntie said:


> Wow...that's pretty shallow. The WL pool is 5 foot...and actually seems a little deeper than that in areas.


I loved that the pool was deep, it  really is too bad that it is so shallow now.
But the slide really looks cool, my kids are looking forward to it.

Thank you so much for all of the pictures.


----------



## lucy_love

ok, so I am really bad with names, I apologize!

The close up of the logo on the water tower DOES look like the one that was made by a person a few pages back (sorry I forgot who it was!). Pretty cool to have your logo on something in Disney, did they ask for permission?

Also, the hot tub looks REALLY small... is it? From the pictures it looks like only 3-5 adults could fit in it, this should be interesting


----------



## Tri-circle-D

lucy_love said:


> Also, the hot tub looks REALLY small... is it? From the pictures it looks like only 3-5 adults could fit in it, this should be interesting




The hot tub *is* really small.  Other WDW resorts have larger hot tubs, or more than one.  I think they badly misjudged on this one.  It is going to be a problem.

TCD


----------



## TNCatfanforever

I sure wish it would be finished by about the 16th or so...I will arrive on the 14th but I am now being told my someone who has called that he has been told that the pool will not reopen until early April.  I was there in both March and the first week of August.  I was told in August that they would begin work the day after Christmas and would finish by March 1.  Well that did not happen.  The pool is such a huge part of our gathering as there are about 100 of us who come that week....I guess we can make the journey over to the lodge...At least we will have a newly done pool for years to come...


----------



## beagles7278

TNCatfanforever said:


> I sure wish it would be finished by about the 16th or so...I will arrive on the 14th but I am now being told my someone who has called that he has been told that the pool will not reopen until early April.  I was there in both March and the first week of August.  I was told in August that they would begin work the day after Christmas and would finish by March 1.  Well that did not happen.  The pool is such a huge part of our gathering as there are about 100 of us who come that week....I guess we can make the journey over to the lodge...At least we will have a newly done pool for years to come...



I called yesterday to add a day and I was told that the pool is still on schedule to open "mid" March.  The person that I spoke with did say that the last 2 pool renovations at other resorts were done ahead of schedule, for what that is worth.  I will tell you this, we will be there until March 15th, so expect the pool to open the 16th.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

TNCatfanforever said:


> I sure wish it would be finished by about the 16th or so...I will arrive on the 14th but I am now being told my someone who has called that he has been told that the pool will not reopen until early April.  I was there in both March and the first week of August.  I was told in August that they would begin work the day after Christmas and would finish by March 1.  Well that did not happen.  The pool is such a huge part of our gathering as there are about 100 of us who come that week....I guess we can make the journey over to the lodge...At least we will have a newly done pool for years to come...



Your first post on the camping boards,,WELCOME !!
We have been seeing a lotta newbies to the boards lately. Nice,


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

Where are the pictures showing where the hot tub will be? some of the photos are boxes with red X for me but I was wondering if the hot tub was a myth since I'm not seeing it. Disappointing that it's going to be small? I have heard this pool is really crowded anyway- can't imagine how the hot tub will be if it's small and how packed the pool will now be with the slide!

deep end or slide.... hmmm. can adults go down the slide or is it only for children? Too bad there isn't a deep end. We like having a deep end- it was one of the factors in choosing this home when we bought it over two years ago- all the other houses around here had pools (play pools- no deep end) and hot tubs... ours has deep end and no hot tub. I do wish it had a hot tub but we NEED a deep end- it just wouldn't be as fun if it was all 4' deep!  

I wonder if after this pool is done if this pool will start having even more problems with being jam packed- from people not even staying at FW? I mean I know there are other pools that are still going to be "better" but after all it IS a resort that is only a boat ride from MK and it seems I've read more complaints about pools getting "pool hoppers" more when they are easily accessible from MK by boat or monorail. I wonder if they'll enforce it like some others with room keys? Do they even give you a room key for each person in your party when staying at FW? I hope that doesn't become an issue. I love that they are redoing this pool- but I hope it's not like super crowded the entire time. Another thread mentioned checking it out at MIDNIGHT and even then it would be completely full of people. That's scary! LOL


----------



## ynottony99

BradyBz12 said:


> We need photographic proof!



*I assure you, if I actually do this, there will be photos.  Maybe even a mug shot from Disney Jail. *


----------



## Thumper_ehhhhh

Born 2 Fish said:


> Your first post on the camping boards,,WELCOME !!
> We have been seeing a lotta newbies to the boards lately. Nice,



Well ummmm i've been sending alot of people from intercot to this link as over on that site there doesnt seem to be any pictures posted lol. I have sent the link to ohhhhhh at least 10 people.


----------



## bama_ed

ynottony99 said:


> *We arrive on the 12th for the weekend.  Open or not, I'm going down that slide. *



Open or not?  No water in the pool?  That's what I call a "soft" opening!  

Since I'm not coming down till Thanksgiving, I'll live vicariously through ya'll;  just make sure to take lots of pix and post them here on the DIS. 

In fact, I won't consider it officially going down the slide until I see Disney Security leading you, Tony,  away in handcuffs!  You da' man!   

Really, TCD, that cousin of yours, Yuri, must have overstayed his visa or something; he is a risk taker after my own heart. 

Hope there is a splash zone for the young'ins some place.  I agree the hot tub is kinda small;  we may have to enforce the rule ourselves about no kids in the hottub.  

Can you imagine a cold adult beverage on a warm, humid July night with the hot tub bubblin' with your better half?  Oh my!   

It also appears those Imagineers "lifted" somebody's FW Railroad design and put it on the tank?  Oh no  that won't do.  

BTW, I been hangin' out on the Creative Disigns board downloading a lot of stuff for t-shirts in the future.   

Bama ED


----------



## TNCatfanforever

Thanks...I have read several post and have enjoyed the updates on the pool.  We come to FW every spring break with about 100 friends.  Some of them have been coming since it opened.  This is our 9th trip on spring break but about my 15th overall time to Disney.  I came first when I was 17 in April of 72 for my high school senior trip.


----------



## Marshall Family

Well, I just got off the phone with Fort Wilderness two seperate people ahev told me basically the same thing, it is delayed until late March, early April. No specific dates were given. Sorry for all those expecting it to open on or before schedule
Marshall


----------



## beagles7278

Marshall Family said:


> Well, I just got off the phone with Fort Wilderness two seperate people ahev told me basically the same thing, it is delayed until late March, early April. No specific dates were given. Sorry for all those expecting it to open on or before schedule
> Marshall



Hopefully one of them wasn't the one I spoke to Monday who told me I could not request the 800 loop because I have a premium site reserved and I am bringing pets.


----------



## christinou

I just read on the AllEars newsletter this morning, that the pool is scheduled to reopen on March 20.


----------



## hopeisb4u

Hello everyone! This is my first time posting on here. Hello....Hello...  Nice to meet everyone!! I've been reading all your comments on the pool, and am a bit worried!! I'm taking my daughter, and we are going for our umpteenth time this spring break. We check in on the 29th. When i called Disney the other day they told me to make sure i sit in the front row of the pew at church and pray all day that they will be done on time. This has me worried...i need the pool to be done!!   I cannot tell you how much i appreciate everyone's updates! I don't know what we'll do without a midnight dip! ;o)


----------



## BradyBz12

First off....   



hopeisb4u said:


> When i called Disney the other day they told me to make sure i sit in the front row of the pew at church and pray all day that they will be done on time.



OMG if they really told you that, that's just priceless   



hopeisb4u said:


> This has me worried...i need the pool to be done!!... I don't know what we'll do without a midnight dip! ;o)



Well, don't forget you can still use the WL pool if ours isn't done yet. Although that's a bit more of a hike for a midnight swim.  Still - a midnight swim followed by a nice boat ride sounds fun   
(just make sure the boats are running that late!)

Good luck and have a wonderful trip!


----------



## Napria

It has been a few years since we were at the FW pool, so I can't really tell, but can anyone tell me if the new pool is larger than it used to be?


----------



## hopeisb4u

...from the pictures it looks about the same size. Someone from Disney told me that the whole pool will only be 4 ft now though, due to restrictions with the slide. So, the deep end is gone! Lets just hope it'll be done by the 28th!!


----------



## FlaFortCampster

ynottony99 said:


> *I found this old photo that someone had posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could Disney be so disconnected from the history of the FWRR, that they have to turn to David Roses website as authority, as the rest of us do???*



YES!


----------



## Tri-circle-D

I wanted to post a couple of photos that I took in October, 2008 of the River Country water tower, when it was still in its old River Country location:












I notice that two of the lanterns appear to still be on the tower, but the spout has been removed.  Doesn't look like there is room to use this spout on the slide.  I wonder if there will be a spout installed anywhere on the tower?  It could be installed off to one side, and used to splash folks waiting their turn for the slide?

TCD


----------



## one sweet world

I think one of the pics  showed the pavillion (the place where once upon a time Disney treated us to  lemonade socials) in the background over near the tennis courts. Can anyone confirm that its still there? My daughter is having a Disney wedding (Escape) in September and we are hoping to have a little pool get together over there. Thanks.


----------



## AndrewJackson

one sweet world said:


> I think one of the pics  showed the pavillion (the place where once upon a time Disney treated us to  lemonade socials) in the background over near the tennis courts. Can anyone confirm that its still there? My daughter is having a Disney wedding (Escape) in September and we are hoping to have a little pool get together over there. Thanks.



These are pictures from River Country.  The only tennis courts at Fort Wilderness are near the Meadow pool.  There is still a small pavilion by the tennis courts.


----------



## Shan-man

There is also a huge pavilion near the old tower location (outside River Country) that is used for Mickey's Backyard BBQ. That's what is in the background here.


----------



## one sweet world

sorry, I meant the pics by the pool. good to know its not going anywhere!


----------



## Tri-circle-D

one sweet world said:


> I think one of the pics  showed the pavillion (the place where once upon a time Disney treated us to  lemonade socials) in the background over near the tennis courts. Can anyone confirm that its still there? My daughter is having a Disney wedding (Escape) in September and we are hoping to have a little pool get together over there. Thanks.



You can see the little pavilion over the fence in these two shots:











It is outside of the construction fence, and is still available for use during the construction (and, presumably, will be after as well).  You see the blue gazebo in the photos?  Folks were having a little party there when these photos were taken.

TCD


----------



## Whipperwhirl

eagerly awaiting new pictures - please - anyone . . .


----------



## Pluto914

Does anyone have any new pic's.  I can't wait to see what there doing.  Does anyone know if there will be a place to have lunch, like burgers and drinks and stuff?  I'm more of a reader than a writer on here but I can't wait to take my 5yr old back to the cabins!!!


----------



## AndrewJackson

Pluto914 said:


> Does anyone have any new pic's.  I can't wait to see what there doing.  Does anyone know if there will be a place to have lunch, like burgers and drinks and stuff?  I'm more of a reader than a writer on here but I can't wait to take my 5yr old back to the cabins!!!



There is currently a snack bar at the pool.  It is supposed to have regular hours, but it seems to be more like hours by chance.

They have hot pretzels with cheese, soft drinks, a couple of alcoholic drinks - beer and some sort of canned pina coloda,  maybe some pizza.  It is pretty small.  No burgers and fries, or anything like that.


----------



## Disbuf

Anyone make a little "Magic" this weekend for those of us who are stuck in cold, wet weather?  Maybe post a few updated pictures of the pool area.  I am getting really curious to see how far they got this week.  I believe our last photos were from last weekend.  We might see quite a change in one week based on where they were last weekend.

If I wasn't 1200 miles away, I would run down there myself and take some photos.


----------



## AndrewJackson

Disbuf said:


> Anyone make a little "Magic" this weekend for those of us who are stuck in cold, wet weather?  Maybe post a few updated pictures of the pool area.  I am getting really curious to see how far they got this week.  I believe our last photos were from last weekend.  We might see quite a change in one week based on where they were last weekend.
> 
> If I wasn't 1200 miles away, I would run down there myself and take some photos.



Ditto!  Anyone down there that can post some updated pics?


----------



## hopeisb4u

yes...yes....we need new pictures. The anticipation is...is...well...it makes me nervous! Please Please Please let it be done by spring break!!!!  I will be sad to see the deep end go though (the entire pool will only be 4ft deep). But the hot tub will be ooooohhhh so nice!


----------



## stacktester

We went by the pool today and to be honest not much has changed since TCD went by last week so don't get all excited.


----------



## ynottony99

stacktester said:


> We went by the pool today and to be honest not much has changed since TCD went by last week so don't get all excited.



*They better kick it into gear, we arrive in 5 days.*


----------



## Mickey Mobile

ynottony99 said:


> *They better kick it into gear, we arrive in 5 days.*


You ain't kidding. I hope they get a move on. There will be a lot of spring breakers not too happy if the pool is not completed. We arrive in 21 days and DD is already jonesin to go down the slide.


----------



## Cockburn Family

stacktester said:


> We went by the pool today and to be honest not much has changed since TCD went by last week so don't get all excited.



I hope Donnie just had too much Kungaloosh    and just didn't see how close they are to finishing  

5 Sleeps and we are enroute!!! Hope they do kick it up a little....the cold and snow are killin us and Im not looking forward to hikin over to the Lodge


----------



## ynottony99

Cockburn Family said:


> I hope Donnie just had too much Kungaloosh    and just didn't see how close they are to finishing
> 
> 5 Sleeps and we are enroute!!! Hope they do kick it up a little....the cold and snow are killin us and Im not looking forward to hikin over to the Lodge



*We arrive a day ahead of you all.  I will sneak down Thursday  and open a valve, or drop a hose in and get the fillin' started if I have to! *


----------



## super_camper

> We arrive a day ahead of you all. I will sneak down Thursday and open a valve, or drop a hose in and get the fillin' started if I have to!


If you wouldn't mind can you turn the heat on too - we arrive on the 14th


----------



## Marshall Family

Hi my husband is the usual poster here but i was wondering how long is it to the lodge swimming pool BY GOLF CART? if that is even possible to get there by golf cart . If we do take the golf cart there is their a place to park and plug in?  
Praying  that we DO NOT have to worry about this and the pool will be ready by the 30th of March. We are with you Cockburn family, too much cold and snow for us can't wait to see sun and sand and palm trees too!!   thanks for all the great pictures and keeping us (who are soooooo far away right now) updated on progress of the pool.


----------



## hopeisb4u

pictures...pictures are what we need to see what is going on. Please someone....


----------



## FlaFortCampster

Marshall Family said:


> Hi my husband is the usual poster here but i was wondering how long is it to the lodge swimming pool BY GOLF CART? if that is even possible to get there by golf cart . If we do take the golf cart there is their a place to park and plug in?
> Praying  that we DO NOT have to worry about this and the pool will be ready by the 30th of March. We are with you Cockburn family, too much cold and snow for us can't wait to see sun and sand and palm trees too!!   thanks for all the great pictures and keeping us (who are soooooo far away right now) updated on progress of the pool.



  Sorry, but you can't take the golf cart over to WL, it's a no, no.  You can catch the boat from the marina or a bus from the Settlement Depot.
Have fun and bet the pool will be open by the 20th of this month.


----------



## Marshall Family

thanks for the reply good to know we will take the bus or boat. Any ideas as to how long each mode of transport takes?


----------



## Marshall Family

I hope you are right about the 20th that gives me hope!! thanks


----------



## 2goofycampers

Marshall Family said:


> thanks for the reply good to know we will take the bus or boat. Any ideas as to how long each mode of transport takes?



Once aboard about 10 minutes for each.


----------



## Marshall Family

Thanks hopefully we won't need it but great to know.


----------



## marshall family#2

Maybe we could just unhook the 36 footer and drive to the nearest pool everytime the kids want to go swimmimg LOL


----------



## mrsgus06

FlaFortCampster said:


> Sorry, but you can't take the golf cart over to WL, it's a no, no.  You can catch the boat from the marina or a bus from the Settlement Depot.
> Have fun and bet the pool will be open by the 20th of this month.



Oh, just go ahead and take the golf cart over to the lodge.  Plenty of people do it .  I will just get the blame for it, like I always do, even though I will be 2 states over.  Do anything you want, they will hunt me down and yell at me.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Don't forget there is a second pool at The Fort near the cabins.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

mrsgus06 said:


> Oh, just go ahead and take the golf cart over to the lodge.  Plenty of people do it .  I will just get the blame for it, like I always do, even though I will be 2 states over.  Do anything you want, they will hunt me down and yell at me.



Thats the same excuse my kids use.


----------



## motherwild

I will also be arriving on the 14. I am so exicited. We are leaving Friday morning from NY.
Terry


----------



## AURAVAD

FlaFortCampster said:


> Sorry, but you can't take the golf cart over to WL, it's a no, no.  You can catch the boat from the marina or a bus from the Settlement Depot.
> Have fun and bet the pool will be open by the 20th of this month.



Is riding bikes over ok?


----------



## stacktester

mrsgus06 said:


> Oh, just go ahead and take the golf cart over to the lodge.  Plenty of people do it .  I will just get the blame for it, like I always do, even though I will be 2 states over.  Do anything you want, they will hunt me down and yell at me.




If you mention you know MrsGus, they'll give you a free gift.


----------



## DaveInTN

AURAVAD said:


> Is riding bikes over ok?


Absolutely!  We do it all the time.  There isn't a great place at WL to stow the bikes that we've found, but they've let us lock them up near the beach behind the bike rental hut.  Anyone know of a spot with bike racks?


----------



## ynottony99

*One more from the archive.*


----------



## Cottontail Curler

First posting, but have enjoyed reading all of the others.  Thanks for the updates on the Meadows pool.  We are a little disappointed that the pool doesn't look like it will be ready when we are there.  A group of families have been coming to Ft. Wilderness for the same week for the last 19 years--always staying on Cottontail Curl (although it sometimes takes a bit of magic to make that happen).  Our kids have grown up doing this, and for one family in the group, the fourth generation is now coming!  (Grandparents were there the first year FW opened.)  Obviously, it is a very special place for us, with lots of special memories.


----------



## Cockburn Family

hopeisb4u said:


> pictures...pictures are what we need to see what is going on. Please someone....



  YES..... I CAN'T WAIT 4 DAYS....I NEED TO SEE SOME PICS  



ynottony99 said:


> *We arrive a day ahead of you all.  I will sneak down Thursday  and open a valve, or drop a hose in and get the fillin' started if I have to! *



 Im bringing my workboots and tools....If I have to help with the construction its worth it...I just need one day in the new pool    so I don't have to wait till next March!!


----------



## Thumper_ehhhhh

What ever you guys do when your down there. Either it's working on the pool getting chaised by the mouse police for sliding the dry slide pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeee take pictures and post them on here. We would all love to see the progress. If there is wet cement Canadians dont forget to draw the Canadian flag in one of the corners hehehe.  watchs with interest.


----------



## Marshall Family

Marshall Family #2 i think we will be happy to get the dang thing in the spot never mind moving it to go swimming!!


----------



## FlaFortCampster

Cottontail Curler said:


> First posting, but have enjoyed reading all of the others.  Thanks for the updates on the Meadows pool.  We are a little disappointed that the pool doesn't look like it will be ready when we are there.  A group of families have been coming to Ft. Wilderness for the same week for the last 19 years--always staying on Cottontail Curl (although it sometimes takes a bit of magic to make that happen).  Our kids have grown up doing this, and for one family in the group, the fourth generation is now coming!  (Grandparents were there the first year FW opened.)  Obviously, it is a very special place for us, with lots of special memories.



Wow!  Good for you.  Love the name.  Bet you and your family have tons of great memories, like the train and the trams.....
Have another wonderful trip.


----------



## NLPRacing

We're leaving tonight and will be checking in tomorrow night. Anybody know the status on the pool?  Will it be ready or will we have to use the Wilderness Lodge pools?


----------



## 2goofycampers

NLPRacing said:


> We're leaving tonight and will be checking in tomorrow night. Anybody know the status on the pool?  Will it be ready or will we have to use the Wilderness Lodge pools?



You will have to use the second pool at The Fort or the WL pool.


----------



## Pluto914

Isn't there anyone there who can post some new pics of the pool????  Is it almost done???


----------



## hopeisb4u

I have to be honest. This thread is the main reason i joined this forum. . . And it makes me so very sad that we haven't had any pics lately. They were all over the place for a while there. Maybe some freak thing happened...like all the batteries died at the same time. 

or maybe...it is so close to being done that it is totally secure and all hush hush...maybe...it is already open, and everyone is in on the secret & want to surprise all of us when we get there!!!

yeah...yeah...thats the ticket!


----------



## LONE-STAR

hopeisb4u said:


> I have to be honest. This thread is the main reason i joined this forum. . . And it makes me so very sad that we haven't had any pics lately. They were all over the place for a while there. Maybe some freak thing happened...like all the batteries died at the same time.
> 
> or maybe...it is so close to being done that it is totally secure and all hush hush...maybe...it is already open, and everyone is in on the secret & want to surprise all of us when we get there!!!
> 
> yeah...yeah...thats the ticket!



Or maybe its so far behind schedule that its to depressing to post a pic of.


----------



## hopeisb4u

LONE-STAR said:


> Or maybe its so far behind schedule that its to depressing to post a pic of.




 say it isn't so....please....say it isn't so....


----------



## des1954

hopeisb4u said:


> I have to be honest. This thread is the main reason i joined this forum. . . And it makes me so very sad that we haven't had any pics lately. They were all over the place for a while there. Maybe some freak thing happened...like all the batteries died at the same time.
> 
> or maybe...it is so close to being done that it is totally secure and all hush hush...maybe...it is already open, and everyone is in on the secret & want to surprise all of us when we get there!!!
> 
> yeah...yeah...thats the ticket!


 
It's a little hard to get inside the construction fence to take pictures - especially when workmen are there.  I am going to FtW on Saturday to ride my bike. If I can sneak in to the pool area, I'll get some pictures.  TCD is the super-sleuth of the board. He has this inane ability to blend it and look like he belongs there.  This old broad is kind of obvious that she doesn't belong anywhere near a construction site.  

When we were there last Sunday, you could see the new slide.  It's a tube like structure that has about 3 spirals in it. If you were standing on the long side of the old pool by the dressing/bath area looking to the other side of the pool, the slide is in the right corner.  No signs of a water tower yet.


----------



## stacktester

The water tower is up. There's some pics previously posted by TCD. I just hope it's done by April 2 when we show up.


----------



## Tigger0624

stacktester said:


> The water tower is up. There's some pics previously posted by TCD. I just hope it's done by April 2 when we show up.



We get there on the 29th but it doesnt seem like the pool will be rady by then :-( I hope it is though... 18 days to go... we'll see I guess...


----------



## SewBzzzy

We also arrive on the 29th - so I'm praying!!!


----------



## des1954

stacktester said:


> The water tower is up. There's some pics previously posted by TCD. I just hope it's done by April 2 when we show up.


 
Yeah, you're right Donnie. TCD's pictures do show the water tower in the slide.  It definitely was NOT there on 3/8 - the slide was there, but no water tower. What's up with that?  Any guesses?  I will investigate further this Saturday.  Hmmmmmm.....

ETA:  In TCD's pictures, the pool looks a tiny bit smaller than the original pool. Is that an optical illusion?


----------



## ynottony99

*We are heading over Thursday morning.  Ya'll know me well enough to know my camera will be clicking away.  I won't have Internet while there, but if anything big is going on, I will try to get the laptop to a WI FI spot and put up a couple of pics.*


----------



## Tri-circle-D

des1954 said:


> Yeah, you're right Donnie. TCD's pictures do show the water tower in the slide.  It definitely was NOT there on 3/8 - the slide was there, but no water tower. What's up with that?  Any guesses?  I will investigate further this Saturday.  Hmmmmmm.....
> 
> ETA:  In TCD's pictures, the pool looks a tiny bit smaller than the original pool. Is that an optical illusion?



What?

The water tower was not there on 3/8?

It definitely was there on 2/28!

Donnie, you were there this past weekend, did you see the water tower?

Do you think that they took it down to remove the unofficial FWRR logo?

I am 100% sure that the size of the pool has not changed.  The depth definitely has, but the "footprint" definitely has not.

I am going to try to get over to the Fort for some more photos within the next week. If I do, I promise some new photos.  

TCD


----------



## shoreline99

Hola, just my $.02 on my first post.

I would have to think it was due to the logo; i would think almost anything else would have been done in position unless they are going to cover the legs with some material. It appears that they are timber in the original RC photos and stainless steel or aluminum here. Hard to tell. Have they started pouring the pool decks yet? That will need to cure before the masses descend on the pool.

From everything i have read, Disney Imagineering is EXTREMELY careful about copyright and intellectual property issues, so it would not surprise me if they are changing this due to the 'unofficial' logo being brought to their attention.


----------



## DeeDee+5

Hi, newbie here We are coming on our first RV trip Easter week.

Being the Girl Scout that I am, I wanted to be prepared and prepare the kids if it looked like we'd miss the "big" pool. So...I called the desk# and they pulled up the construction report. He says it is scheduled to be complete in another week or so. Is this old news?


----------



## Tri-circle-D

shoreline99 said:


> Hola, just my $.02 on my first post.
> 
> I would have to think it was due to the logo; i would think almost anything else would have been done in position unless they are going to cover the legs with some material. It appears that they are timber in the original RC photos and stainless steel or aluminum here. Hard to tell. Have they started pouring the pool decks yet? That will need to cure before the masses descend on the pool.
> 
> From everything i have read, Disney Imagineering is EXTREMELY careful about copyright and intellectual property issues, so it would not surprise me if they are changing this due to the 'unofficial' logo being brought to their attention.



Welcome to the Disboards!

The new support structure for the tower is metal, looks like aluminum to me.  The old support structure was wood.  I can't imagine that they intentionally put the tower up and attached the lanterns to it, only to take it right down again.  Maybe Deb is mistaken, but I can't see how she missed the tower on 3/8?

If the tower has come down because of the logo issue, then this is an epic bungle on the part of WDW.  Maybe my photos from 2/28 will be worth $$$.



DeeDee+5 said:


> Hi, newbie here We are coming on our first RV trip Easter week.
> 
> Being the Girl Scout that I am, I wanted to be prepared and prepare the kids if it looked like we'd miss the "big" pool. So...I called the desk# and they pulled up the construction report. He says it is scheduled to be complete in another week or so. Is this old news?



Welcome to you, too!!

Man, we are getting a lot of new members here.  That is great!


The "official" completion date has been published as 3/20/09.  If it is going to be done by then, they are going to have to start cranking!  I guess it's possible it will be done by the 20th, but I will be surprised if it is.

The good news is that Ynottony99 is going to film himself going down the slide this weekend, even if there is no water in the pool.  That will be entertaining, and maybe this is the silver lining for the pool not being done. 


TCD


----------



## Shan-man

DeeDee+5 said:


> the desk ... says it is scheduled to be complete in another week or so. Is this old news?



No, but good news!

Oh, and


----------



## stacktester

I don't know what Debbie was looking at on 3/8. I was there for about 30 minutes on 3/7 and we went by on the bus 3/8 and both times I saw the water tower. Maybe they put her in the paint dept. at THD and she's been inhaling too many paint fumes.


----------



## 2goofycampers

stacktester said:


> I don't know what Debbie was looking at on 3/8. I was there for about 30 minutes on 3/7 and we went by on the bus 3/8 and both times I saw the water tower. Maybe they put her in the paint dept. at THD and she's been inhaling too many paint fumes.



 




RUN, Donnie, RUN


----------



## shoreline99

Hope so. I'm looking forward to seeing the new pool on our trip in a few weeks.


----------



## DaveInTN

stacktester said:


> I don't know what Debbie was looking at on 3/8. I was there for about 30 minutes on 3/7 and we went by on the bus 3/8 and both times I saw the water tower. Maybe they put her in the paint dept. at THD and she's been inhaling too many paint fumes.


Maybe she had a kungalucination!


----------



## marble96

I was there on 3/8 after the sing-a-long and the tower was still up ....??


----------



## mrsgus06

stacktester said:


> I don't know what Debbie was looking at on 3/8. I was there for about 30 minutes on 3/7 and we went by on the bus 3/8 and both times I saw the water tower. Maybe they put her in the paint dept. at THD and she's been inhaling too many paint fumes.



fool!    You just don't learn, do you?


----------



## stacktester

mrsgus06 said:


> fool!    You just don't learn, do you?



Fool? Who you callin a fool, fool? Are you bringing your cart next month? I got some tires and hub caps for you to make it look spiffy.


----------



## shoreline99

Anyone know if they plan on renovating the smaller pool after this one? That could use some upgrading as well...


----------



## BigDaddyRog

I havent heard of any plans for that one...heck, it took 38 years for them to get around to doing the main pool!!!


----------



## Disbuf

If it's like what they are doing at other resorts, they won't do anything to it.  At Old Key West when they put in the slide, they did not change the other three pools.  They have periodically renovated them as needed but nothing major.  Usually just resurfacing or replacing tiles.  I wouldn't hold your breath on changes to the other pool at FW.


----------



## ynottony99

*We made it over.  I have photos and video of the pool.  I am not sure my connection at McDonalds is going to let me upload much.  The pool is far from done.  Not a lot has changed since TCD's photos.  It is getting closer.  If I can get it I will post a video.*


----------



## ynottony99

*Video won't upload.  Here are a few photos for now, taken about 3:00 today.*


----------



## Tri-circle-D

Great shots, Tony!!

I see that they have expanded the building in the background of your second photo.  The block was just going up for that two weeks ago.

Great shot of the tower.  I wonder if those cables hanging down are going to support some kind of spout that will splash water out, like at River Country?

When are you going down the slide?  Today or tomorrow? 

TCD


----------



## DaveInTN

So it looks like they are pouring the deck.  That seems like a big step and good progress.  They must have the major infrastructure in place.  From this point on it seems like the major remaining steps would be cosmetics/landscaping, plus refilling the pool.  Maybe someone with a construction background has different ideas though....?


----------



## Tri-circle-D

ynottony99 said:


> *We arrive on the 12th for the weekend.  Open or not, I'm going down that slide. *



Well?

Let's get this over with, shall we??!!!  

TCD


----------



## Tri-circle-D

DaveInTN said:


> So it looks like they are pouring the deck.  That seems like a big step and good progress.  They must have the major infrastructure in place.  From this point on it seems like the major remaining steps would be cosmetics/landscaping, plus refilling the pool.  Maybe someone with a construction background has different ideas though....?



Tony's photos don't show if there are any steps constructed leading up to the slide.  Obviously, those need to be in place.  I suspect these will be prefabricated, so they should go in quick.  That, to me, is the last big missing item.  The rest is just fluff, and probably can be done quickly.  They might make the 20th after all.

TCD


----------



## hopeisb4u

Tri-circle-D said:


> The rest is just fluff, and probably can be done quickly.  They might make the 20th after all.




    Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!!


Happy Dance 
Happy Dance!!!!

i'd like to thank all the people that have worked so hard on keeping us all updated!


----------



## YensidCamper

I am suprised no one commented on the clearly confirmed railroad logo yet.  If that isn't Disney created we should be hearing more about that soon. I noticed the interior of the pool doesn't seem to have a final coating on it.  Depending on what they use in Florida it could require minimum of 10 days curing time.  I would imagine they needed around 30 days for the concrete they used to fill in the deep end to cure as well before they could coat or plaster the surface.  Anyone have any thoughts about this possibility?  We were at the Fort in 2006 and I can't wait to get back next year.  Thanks to all of you who post here I have fun reading and wishing...


----------



## des1954

stacktester said:


> I don't know what Debbie was looking at on 3/8. I was there for about 30 minutes on 3/7 and we went by on the bus 3/8 and both times I saw the water tower. Maybe they put her in the paint dept. at THD and she's been inhaling too many paint fumes.


 
You are EVIL!!!  We stopped on 1300 at the sites that back up to the canal to look at the slide.  There was no water tower there. I'm not kidding - Rick didn't see one, either - and he doesn't work at THD, but he was using glue earlier in the day, hmmmmmm  .  I wished I took my camera with me, but seeing as I didn't,,,,,well......

I'll be there on Saturday (3/14) along with another Dis-Board family and I WILL have my camera with me.  I might take Wynottah with me just because she's been screaming to go to FtW.  

I honestly hope the water tower is there, because I think it'll look pretty cool!  I will be snapping lots of pictures & will post them late Saturday or early Sunday.  I'll try to get some of 1400 & 600 loops, too.


----------



## AURAVAD

Hate to bust everyones buble but when I called today to try and request a cabin loop I asked the girl about the pool and she said "I did not know they were doing anyhthing to the pool, let me look it up" she came back a minute later and said that "the refurb log says it will be closed till mid-APRIL".

We will be there Sunday, needless to say I requested a loop closest to the bike path to WL.


----------



## hopeisb4u

i have to call my dr. in the morning. he needs to write me a script for some strong stuff!!! some serious happy pills...'case this thread has me going up and down more than any coaster at disney!

 

maybe it is one of those cases where they are telling people it will take longer than they truly expect. That way...no one gets their hopes up!

HELLO MY NAME IS HOPE! (well my middle name atleast!)

my mom always said....Hope for the best, but expect the worse. (come to think of it...i think that explains my commitment issues!  I just saved myself a TON of money on therapy)


----------



## 69RoadRunner

It had better be ready the first week of May!!


----------



## Eeyore'sthebest

Good thing I don't have anything planned for the Fort until 2010.  Let's hope it's done by then.


----------



## Shan-man

I have difficulty accepting the information from a CM so disconnected that they don't even know the renovation is happening... I have to question her sources of information! Then again, even a blind squirrel occasionally finds a nut.


----------



## plutospup

I heard that there were changes coming to the FW pool.  The addition of a slide, and hot tub are great!  

It looks like Disney had to upgrade the pool to meet the new Federal Virginia Graeme Baker Act.  Basically, this is to prevent people from being sucked into pool drains, and trapping them.  I just went through all of this with our community outdoor pool.  New drains, and larger diameter drain piping are needed to meet the new Federal specs.

Hopefully, the new pool opens soon!  It looks pretty close to completion.  Looking forward to our return to the Fort next year!


----------



## WDWFWfan

plutospup said:


> It looks like Disney had to upgrade the pool to meet the new Federal Virginia Graeme Baker Act.  Basically, this is to prevent people from being sucked into pool drains, and trapping them.  I just went through all of this with our community outdoor pool.  New drains, and larger diameter drain piping are needed to meet the new Federal specs.



That would explain why they choose to make the pool shallower and the new pipes that we all saw in the bottom of the pool.


----------



## AndrewJackson

AURAVAD said:


> Hate to bust everyones buble but when I called today to try and request a cabin loop I asked the girl about the pool and she said "I did not know they were doing anyhthing to the pool, let me look it up" she came back a minute later and said that "the refurb log says it will be closed till mid-APRIL".
> 
> We will be there Sunday, needless to say I requested a loop closest to the bike path to WL.



We are going next week and staying at Old Key West.  My parents will be there as well, staying at the Fort.  They call ahead every year and talk to the same CM that works in the office at the Fort to get the loop they want, often even the campsite.  She said the same thing, that the pool will not be ready until mid April.


----------



## FlaFortCampster

shoreline99 said:


> Anyone know if they plan on renovating the smaller pool after this one? That could use some upgrading as well...



  When I talked to the construction workers at the Meadows pool in Feb. they said that the 2nd Fort pool was indeed going to be upgraded.  He also added that more additions were going to be made at the Meadows pool for next year.

  Who knows????


----------



## FlaFortCampster

Shan-man said:


> I have difficulty accepting the information from a CM so disconnected that they don't even know the renovation is happening... I have to question her sources of information! Then again, even a blind squirrel occasionally finds a nut.



  Agreed, it's scary how far removed some of the CM's are.  

  The weather looks great for at least the next 2 weeks, so I think there's a chance at the pool being done this month.


----------



## shoreline99

FlaFortCampster said:


> When I talked to the construction workers at the Meadows pool in Feb. they said that the 2nd Fort pool was indeed going to be upgraded.  He also added that more additions were going to be made at the Meadows pool for next year.
> 
> Who knows????


----------



## Tri-circle-D

OK, here we go . . .

These photos were all taken at around 5 pm on 3/13/09

As you can see, there is still a lot that needs to be done to complete the pool.

Here is the slide.  Still no steps to get to the slide. Notice the metal box structure on the ground.  Not sure what that is: 






There are now vertical support posts attached to the deck.  These obviously are going to be part of the stair system for the slide:











This lumber is stacked by the slide- must be for the stairs:






Here is a better look at those vertical supports:






This is the building that houses the arcade and snack bar.  The construction fence has been moved back, and now they are doing something to this building.  Not sure what, but siding has been removed, and there is a lot dug up around it:






Here are some more beams and lumber stacked near the slide:






This big deck is being constructed next to the slide.  Is this part of the stair structure for the slide?  It is rather big.  Not sure where this is going to go:






Here, you can see that there are apparently going to be some more vertical supports attached to the deck:






Here is a closer look to what is up so far:






Here is that deck again:






A close up of one of the supports bolted to the deck:






A support bolted down, and some others just sitting on the deck:






This is right in the area that the foregoing photos were taken.  Looks like wiring for something?






The metal tower structure has been painted to look like wood:






Something is coming up out of the ground right beneath the water tank:






Here is a closer look at that metal box that we saw in an earlier photo:








Heres a close up of the kiddie pool. The tile work is much more elaborate than it used to be:







This sign had been covered up while work was being done around it, but now it is unwrapped:






Heres a shot of the tower and FWRR logo:







Oh, and the 1400 loop is open.

Looks like there is at least a few more weeks of work left until the pool will be finished.

TCD


----------



## eandesmom

FlaFortCampster said:


> Agreed, it's scary how far removed some of the CM's are.
> 
> The weather looks great for at least the next 2 weeks, so I think there's a chance at the pool being done this month.



That would be the CM that told me there was a BUS to the MK from the fort.  And stressed that it would be  MUCH better way to get to the Poly than boat monorail or boat boat.

Sigh.

Of course, shame on me.  I knew better but trusted the CM (and had a DH who was getting sick of the boat).


----------



## stacktester

As usual, TCD's pics are lifelike. TCD, I think that deck that has been pre-fabbed is going to go on top of those 6x6 beams. Looks like a deck to wait your turn to go down the slide type thing. It looks like more concrete was poured this week too. 

I like the paint job on the metal suspension beams. I'm sure that will last longer and be easier to maintain than wood. Those workers are moving for sure. It does appear that it won't be open in the next couple weeks though.


----------



## des1954

*YaY TCD!!!! How do you do it? Do you carry something that could pass for an ID & wear a hard-hat??  YOU ARE AMAZING!!!*


----------



## Beavers5

des1954 said:


> *YaY TCD!!!! How do you do it? Do you carry something that could pass for an ID & wear a hard-hat??  YOU ARE AMAZING!!!*



^That is what I was thinking^  Thank you for the updated pictures, TCD!


----------



## Shan-man

Tri-circle-D said:


> Something is coming up out of the ground right beneath the water tank:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a closer look at that metal box that we saw in an earlier photo:



The first photo shows a few electrical conduit and a water supply pipe, so there is still hope that the water spout will make an appearance. I expect this large iron pipe to extend up to the base of the tank, like it used to. I suspect that the electrical will provide power to the lanterns on the tank. 

As for the metal box, it appears to be the same construction as the deck so I suspect it will be clad with Trex and serve as a step up from the deck and into the top of the slide.

Thanks for the pics and update TCD, we've been STARVING!!!


----------



## BradyBz12

Ok TCD, either you have the world's best zoom lens, or you have actually mastered the art of becoming invisible!  (Hmm... or you bribed an armadillo into letting you strap a camera to his back?)

Super sleuthing as always - thanks for the great pics!!


----------



## YensidCamper

TCD you are amazing thanks for making my weekend.  

Based on the condition inside the pools, I would say the April 20th date is more realistic. If you look closely they have some work to do to match the interior finishes in both pools.  Because it is underwater the curing process, depending upon what they use and how closely they follow the recommended cure times, will take 10-30 days after application.  

TCD and others Thanks Again.  Any more thougths on the logo?


----------



## rimmer

TCD thanks for the pics   But AHHHH    it doesn't look like it will be open in time for my March 29th trip. Dh already told me he may want to cancel camping if it's not ready since we will have all these kids with us this time  .  That means a much shorter trip


----------



## super_camper

We checked in earlier today and went over to the pool.  Not much has changed since yesterday.

When we checked-in the CM told us it would be mid-april for the pool.


----------



## StPeteDisneyFan

I just talked to CRO and they told me that the pool is now not going to be done til the midddle of April.    (Thanks super camper!!!)


----------



## RuneSpyder

Anyone going to Disney should avoid going with us!  We stayed at the POFQ last year and we didn't know the pool was being refurbished.  Now we are going to FW the last week in May and I am HOPING the pool will be open by then.

It seems like we are chasing the pool reconstruction crew around from resort to resort every year.


----------



## mdoc

I'm majorly bummed now!  We're arriving March 28 and I had already told my kids the new pool would be done by then.  They're really looking forward to it.  Oh well, I guess they'll be spending time at the Wilderness Lodge pool instead.


----------



## Thumper_ehhhhh

mdoc said:


> I'm majorly bummed now!  We're arriving March 28 and I had already told my kids the new pool would be done by then.  They're really looking forward to it.  Oh well, I guess they'll be spending time at the Wilderness Lodge pool instead.



Make sure when your at WL you carry on and scratch yourself like the trailer trash they think we are lol. Make us proud. Lets hope the get the pool done early so you dont have to do that. Either way have a great time.


----------



## Shan-man

(snicker) Yeah, don't forget your XXX jug of 'shine and to wear your long-handle underwear!


----------



## LONE-STAR

stacktester said:


> As usual, TCD's pics are lifelike. TCD, I think that deck that has been pre-fabbed is going to go on top of those 6x6 beams. Looks like a deck to wait your turn to go down the slide type thing. It looks like more concrete was poured this week too.
> 
> I like the paint job on the metal suspension beams. I'm sure that will last longer and be easier to maintain than wood. Those workers are moving for sure. It does appear that it won't be open in the next couple weeks though.


You took the words right out of my mouth 



des1954 said:


> *YaY TCD!!!! How do you do it? Do you carry something that could pass for an ID & wear a hard-hat??  YOU ARE AMAZING!!!*



I am starting to think he he has a part time job with Disney.


----------



## DznyRulz

TCD,
I'm a little disappointed (actually I'm not that little anything) that you didn't climb the ladder to give us a view from the top.  I also agree with Donnie's assessment of the deck and supports.  I just hope their finished with the pool before our trip in August.


----------



## ynottony99

*Well, we are home from our weekend.  I will post some more photos and a video after we get a little more unpacked and cleaned up.  TCD,  pretty well has it covered. While snapping some photos, I was approached on Friday afternoon by a construction worker carrying a big hammer.  He was working on the decks that are being built next to the water tower.  He told me that Disney wanted him to ask anyone taking pictures to please stop.  He said someone has been taking pictures and posting them on the internet.   His entire crew had stopped working and was watching us at this point.  I told him I would scoot on along then.  I could hear them working on Saturday, but nothing was going on today.  So I grabbed some quick photos and a video.  *


----------



## marshall family#2

does anyone else think that FW should have to discount the people who were told the pool was going to be ready or am I the onlyone we are very disappointed that the pool is not going to be open. This is our first rip to disney and FW  and were really looking forward to the the new pool or any pool that the kids could of enjoyed.


----------



## ynottony99

*Not much different since TCD's photos, but here is a video taken this morning about 10:00.  More photos after while.*


----------



## laceemouse

marshall family#2 said:


> does anyone else think that FW should have to discount the people who were told the pool was going to be ready or am I the onlyone we are very disappointed that the pool is not going to be open. This is our first rip to disney and FW  and were really looking forward to the the new pool or any pool that the kids could of enjoyed.



I am pretty sure you will be allowed to use the pool at WL if the FW pool is not open. It isn't convenient but it sure is nice!


----------



## BradyBz12

Yes, you will be allowed to use the WL lodge pool, and there is also a pool in the cabin area of FW that is open.


----------



## ynottony99

*I am not sure what they are doing to the building on the arcade end.






Along with what TCD reported, I noticed that they have removed the dormer on that end of the building too.  I checked inside the arcade, but couldn't see any sign of construction, except that the A/C was not working.






*


----------



## hopeisb4u

i'm keeping hope alive....

)

but, in case it isn't done, where is this bike trail to WL that i keep hearing about??

We usually rent carts, so this is our first time biking it. I'm not familiar with any trails at the fort. Any information would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Shan-man

Roughly across the street from the Stables.


----------



## ynottony99

*Video from Thursday March 12th.  *





*Well, I took these photos before I got chased away.  This is the guy and the hammer that asked me to kindly leave.*


----------



## AndrewJackson

The original plans called for a 'companion restroom'.  Maybe that is getting added on at the end of the arcade.


----------



## DaveInTN

Well if they don't want progress photos being posted to the web, maybe Bobby I. should have sprung for a bigger fence!  But you'd think they would be flattered by the immense interest this project has attracted.  TCD, Tony and others are providing FREE publicity by ramping up the interest on the board.  If it weren't for the information and interaction I get on this board, my Fort obsession might eventually diminish.  During the months when I am not at the Fort, those photos, along with the trip reports and other interesting postings keep the Fort alive for me.  

I guess I don't see the problem with the pictures.  Maybe it's just the trespassing they are ticked about.


----------



## hopeisb4u

Shan-man said:


> Roughly across the street from the Stables.



Are you referring to the trail that the horses take??

Or the one close to where the busses go. 

I know...I know...i should probably know this by now. But, I've never even been to the stables.


----------



## DaveInTN

hopeisb4u said:


> Are you referring to the trail that the horses take??
> 
> Or the one close to where the busses go.
> 
> I know...I know...i should probably know this by now. But, I've never even been to the stables.


The trail starts near the Settlement bus depot.  The stables are behind there, and the trail head is across the street from there.  NOT where you would take the trail rides which is near the Outpost depot.


----------



## hopeisb4u

Great!

Thanks so much for the info!


----------



## ynottony99

DaveInTN said:


> The trail starts near the Settlement bus depot.  The stables are behind there, and the trail head is across the street from there.  NOT where you would take the trail rides which is near the Outpost depot.



*Here is a photo of this trail being used by the Segway Tour leaving the Tri Circle D ranch and crossing the street onto the paved trail that goes to the Lodge.*


----------



## motofamily

Are they stamping that concrete or is it just a color?


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

RuneSpyder said:


> Anyone going to Disney should avoid going with us!  We stayed at the POFQ last year and we didn't know the pool was being refurbished.  Now we are going to FW the last week in May and I am HOPING the pool will be open by then.
> 
> It seems like we are chasing the pool reconstruction crew around from resort to resort every year.


 
It better be opened by the end of May! It will put a major damper on our moods if it's not. I mean surely it will be done by then? I sure hope so. Like others, I've already told my kids about it and wasn't really worried about it being done by THEN, but also really sympathizing with those expecting it to be open by the time they went end of March/etc. because I know I'd be upset too. We're really not going to be using a pool if we have to go all the way to WL to use it- and does the WL pool have a slide anyway? And is it open 24hrs like I just read the sign says the one at FW is/was? 

Oh please let the pool be done by the last week of May. Surely they have enough time to get it done by then- they are now saying mid April, right? So that gives them a whole MONTH past that. (although I have a feeling there will be a LOT more people unhappy if it's not ready atleast by mid-april like they are saying now!) 
I hadn't even thought about it not being done by end of May....... 

I also think the way they painted the support metal to look like wood is really neat- they did a great job on that! it's not just brown- it's really painted to look like wood! 

Also that's weird about the construction worker saying they know pictures are being shown online. I agree with the person that said they shouldn't be upset about it- it's getting everyone interested in the pool and maybe more people booking there because of it! Not to mention getting people who are going there soon PREPARED for the fact that it's not ready yet as originally planned, right? Would they rather all those people showed up completely unaware that the pool wasn't ready yet? 
But still it's weird that someone knew the pictures were here and told construction workers to run off peeps with cameras.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

ynottony99 said:


> *...I was approached on Friday afternoon by a construction worker carrying a big hammer....Disney wanted him to ask anyone taking pictures to please stop....taking pictures and posting them on the internet.  *



Disney has hired a new breed of security, apparently. Hammers are cheaper than guns and dont require a license. Hired intimidation...hmmmm. This is getting interesting.....I wonder whats between the old pool surface and th newly laid, shallower pool bottom.....Michael Eisner? Jimmy Hoffa? Jim Henson?

The best way to insure that the photos continue to hit the net is for them to insist that they dont want them publicized. And believe me....Disney KNOWS that.....seems like the gates are open more often now, and you guys are getting much better shots and angles...coincidence? I think not!! Soon we will see signs like this:


----------



## Thumper_ehhhhh

lmao BDR too funny.


----------



## sandycheat

I just noticed that in tht picture there are extra boots...wonder what happened to the people whose feet they belonged on...  weird for someone to take off their boots in a construction site


----------



## medic9016

sandycheat said:


> I just noticed that in tht picture there are extra boots...wonder what happened to the people whose feet they belonged on...  weird for someone to take off their boots in a construction site



They probably belong to the guys doing the concrete work. They change into rubber boots.


----------



## BradyBz12

Just fyi, WL pool does have a slide...





From All Ears


> The pool is very nice and stays with the National Park Service motif. It begins inside the lobby as a bubbling geyser and runs outside to Silver Creek Falls and into the larger pool. There is a short water slide and also a kid's pool. There are lounge chairs, some tables and umbrellas available. There are two hot tubs for soothing your sore muscles.
> 
> Guest Comments:
> 
> You note in your web page that there are two spas. We learned quickly that they keep one of those spas "hot" and the other one "warm" (we found the "hot" one a little too hot, while the "warm" one was just right). (Mark)
> 
> While not the norm, you may see lifeguards asking for a resort ID. They make periodic spot checks because people from other resorts as well as off property people sometimes come to the pool making it extremely crowded. (JMarshall)



Can't find anything that talks about the hours.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

sandycheat said:


> I just noticed that in tht picture there are extra boots...wonder what happened to the people whose feet they belonged on...  weird for someone to take off their boots in a construction site



Ya cant bury a guy in concrete with his boots on...that would just be disrespectful!!


----------



## rimmer

Boo Hoo  It's official the pool is not opening until mid-April.  I received a letter in the mail today from "The cast of Disney's Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground"  It says "We expect the work to be completed by mid-April 2009"  it also states "For your swimming enjoyment, our resort's leisure pool will remain open during this time.  We will also offer the Silver Creek Springs Pool located at Disney's Wilderness Lodge for Guests wishing to take advantage of this nearby experience."  First time I ever received a letter like this from Disney.  I was actually excited when I got the mail and the return address said "For your Future Enjoyment"  What a way to sike me out.  

Dh originally said we wouldn't stay at the fort if the pool wasn't ready, but he's ok with it now.  We love WL so a little bike ride (dh and myself could use the excercise)  won't be so bad I guess.


----------



## rimmer

Maybe the guy that wrote the letter belonged to those boots


----------



## Tri-circle-D

Hello all .  . .

I thought I would let you all know that I started a new thread with 100+ photos that I took on 3/13/09 of construction updates at the Fort.  More than half of these photos are of the pool. I already posted the best photos on this thread, but for those of you who really want a photo fix, or to study what is going on at the pool and elsewhere around the Fort, check out this new thread:  3/13/09 Update

TCD


----------



## 3gr8kids

According to the MouseSavers March Newsletter email that I received on March 15, "the Meadow Swimmin' Pool will be closed through 3/20/09 for refurbishment".
I suppose it's anyones guess whether they'll make that date.


----------



## rimmer

Can't find anything that talks about the hours. [/QUOTE]

I just got back from WL and they do not have hours posted anywhere.  In the Silver Creek Star (newsletter) we received in our check-in packet it says "for pool hours touch _FRONT DESK_ on your in-room phone."  Seems strange, huh?


----------



## ynottony99

rimmer said:


> Can't find anything that talks about the hours.



I just got back from WL and they do not have hours posted anywhere.  In the Silver Creek Star (newsletter) we received in our check-in packet it says "for pool hours touch _FRONT DESK_ on your in-room phone."  Seems strange, huh?[/QUOTE]

*As far as I know, all the resort pools are open 24 HRS.  Lifeguards are there only at scheduled times.  *


----------



## ebtready2go

Did you get a letter in the mail because you inquired about the pool or because you have an upcoming trip?  We will be there beginning on the 5th but no letter here.  

I am sad about the pool and I guess it will be a little extra work to get 3 kids to WL but we'll do what we gotta do.  Can I drive the cart?  My youngest can't ride a bike yet.


----------



## rimmer

ebtready2go said:


> Did you get a letter in the mail because you inquired about the pool or because you have an upcoming trip?  We will be there beginning on the 5th but no letter here.
> 
> I am sad about the pool and I guess it will be a little extra work to get 3 kids to WL but we'll do what we gotta do.  Can I drive the cart?  My youngest can't ride a bike yet.



I am due to arrive at the fort March 29th-April 3rd, I live in Florida so maybe snail mail ran a little faster for me.  

They won't allow you to drive a cart over, plus there isn't any place to park it.  However during my stay at WL a few weeks ago some people were riding the boat over to use the pool.


----------



## AndrewJackson

ynottony99 said:


> I just got back from WL and they do not have hours posted anywhere.  In the Silver Creek Star (newsletter) we received in our check-in packet it says "for pool hours touch _FRONT DESK_ on your in-room phone."  Seems strange, huh?



We all know what that means.  Wilderness Lodge guests: 24 hours.  Fort Wilderness guests: 10:00 AM - 10:15 AM.  This would be very similar to the pool hours for the caddies on Caddy Appreciation Day on Caddy Shack.


----------



## hopeisb4u

I got our letter from Disney as well today. it stated 4/20 as well. I called a CM to see if maybe, just hopefully, they were just telling people that to get people off their backs, but she pretty much acted as if it would take all of that time to get it completed, due to the other work being done on the buildings as well.

so sad.....

she also told me to make sure i take a bike lock with me if we decide to go to WL via bike ride! Due to bikes walking off all the time. 

Thought this was pretty ironic, due to the fact that WL people do not want us campers there 'cause we're campin' folk, yet i've never lost a bike at the fort....but they have an issue with it happening at WL. Shoot...i don't even own a bike lock.. --

guess i'll have to get some now!!!


----------



## parrisk

This stinks!!!!!  We arrive on April 10th and leave on April 19th.  Talk about poor timing.


----------



## shoreline99

As our trip is planned for April 2-10, it appears as though we will be out of luck as well.  Does anyone know how long the bike trail is from FW to WL?  Thanks.


----------



## DznyRulz

It's not a bad ride.  From the stables to the Lodge it can't be more than 10 minutes.  Just stay on the path, they get touchy if you ride on the road.  They don't want you to get creamed by the busses.


----------



## Tigger1966

I still want to drive my cart to WL


----------



## shoreline99

Right. Looks like the bus for us, then, unless we drive over. Too far to walk, it sounds like.


----------



## BradyBz12

Don't forget you can take the boat too.


----------



## hopeisb4u

is the trail to WL a scenic one?? Would it be safe to take it in the middle of the night, in case we wanted to do a midnight swim??


----------



## stacktester

hopeisb4u said:


> is the trail to WL a scenic one?? Would it be safe to take it in the middle of the night, in case we wanted to do a midnight swim??



It's pretty dark at night. If you have a light on your bike you'd be ok. I don't think I'd walk it that late.


----------



## des1954

stacktester said:


> It's pretty dark at night. If you have a light on your bike you'd be ok. I don't think I'd walk it that late.


 
If you took it at night, you might get tripped up by all the otters on their late-night beer comando runs!  That's the REAL reason beer is so expensive at FtW. The otters raid Settlement and Meadow Tr.Posts and steal the beer!!

The peacocks haven't learned how to pick the locks.  Otters have hidden opposable thumbs to help them use a bump key.


----------



## kampinwitkids

des1954 said:


> If you took it at night, you might get tripped up by all the otters on their late-night beer comando runs!  That's the REAL reason beer is so expensive at FtW. The otters raid Settlement and Meadow Tr.Posts and steal the beer!!
> 
> The peacocks haven't learned how to pick the locks.  Otters have hidden opposable thumbs to help them use a bump key.




...and there it is....you just made my coffee come out my nose 

I'll bet they are sitting along the fence right now drinking Guinness, waiting for the guy with the hammer to leave, so they can put paw prints into the freshly poured pool deck.

Happy St. Pats Day


----------



## Shan-man

The trail is right at a mile from the Settlement Depot to the doors of WL. There are no lights along the trail that I recall... perhaps there are street lamps along the road that the trail parallels (though at a distance). 

Is it scenic? It's a woodland trail, but there are no lovely vistas, just woods. And the trail is frequented by deer. The last time I rode it there was a small herd (7-8 deer) on the trail, as I approached all but two took off into the woods. The two who remained were frozen right next to the path, and as I approached they looked like they were ready to spring across the path. I could have touched them as I passed. 

About half way along the trail another one joins it and heads off toward the lake. This is a sandy trail that borders the lake and it is rather scenic. It ends near the WL bike rental.


----------



## mdoc

Is there someplace at Wilderness Lodge for folks coming from Fort Wilderness to change, so they don't have to bike/ride the bus/take the boat in their wet bathing suits?


----------



## TBoss68

mdoc said:


> Is there someplace at Wilderness Lodge for folks coming from Fort Wilderness to change, so they don't have to bike/ride the bus/take the boat in their wet bathing suits?




Yes. There are restrooms just inside on the first floor near the large pool patio. You don't have to enter the main lobby of the WL.


----------



## shoreline99

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Tri-circle-D

To assist those of you who will be visiting the Wilderness Lodge pool, here is an aerial photo of it:







I have marked some highlights on here for you, as follows:

The Green star is the pool bar.  This is a nice full liquor bar, with bar stools, a TV, and everything.  I am almost certain that there are restrooms in this building.

The Blue star is the kiddie pool/hot tub area.  The larger pool in this area is the kiddie pool.  The two smaller ones are hot tubs (yes, they have two hot tubs).  When the WL first opened, one of these was a cold tub-with ice cold water in it a European thing?), but guests didn't like that so much, so now they are both hot tubs.

The Orange star is the geyser area.  If you have never seen this, you are in for a treat.  At regular intervals, a geyser erupts right here.  Like at Yellowstone.  A very nicely done effect.

The Purple star is the pool slide.  It is built in to some faux rocks.  Again, very nicely done.

The buildings that you see on either side of the pool area are the main wings for the hotel.  The hotel lobby is out of the photo, but would be located toward the bottom of the photo if included.

Towels are provided at the Wilderness Lodge pool, so you may want to scratch those off your list of things to carry over from the Fort.

While it is disappointing that the Fort pool is taking longer than it should, look at the bright side.  You have permission to pool hop!  That is rare!  So make the most of it, and have a great time!

TCD


----------



## rimmer

Nice ariel shot   You wouldn't happen to have one of those of the trail would you?


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

Since I am one of the hill Skoggins from the Fort, I wont need to know where the bathrooms are


----------



## Tri-circle-D

rimmer said:


> Nice ariel shot   You wouldn't happen to have one of those of the trail would you?




Yes, of course.

Here is an overview of the trail area.  You can't see the trail in this photo, except near the end toward WL, where it veers from the road just a bit.  In this photo, the green star signifies where the trail begins, and the red, the approximate area of the pool.  The paved trail itself stops a distance from the pool, which I will show you in another photo.  As Shan-man has already noted, there is a sand trail that veers off from the paved trail about 3/4 of the way to WL, and that trail goes toward the lake, and goes back to the WL bike rental and beach area, which is where the pool is.  I have ridden this on a bike, and it is doable, but maybe not for little kids.

As far as distance, notice that I left the legend down at the bottom right of the photo.  You also may want to look at the distance from the Ft. Wilderness marina to say the Meadow Trading Post.  To me, it looks like this distance is comparable to the distance that you would travel on the trail.  Not bad.  I know that my kids did it on bikes way back when they still had training wheels, so it is not too far.  It is a nice ride/walk, but it is not a short distance.  Again, you can take a bus or boat as well.






Here is a close-up shot of where the trail begins at the Fort:






The yellow star is the Settlement bus stop.  The green star is the beginning of the trail.  The pink star is the Tri-Circle-D horse barn.  You can see the pony ride area in this photo too.  This is where you start on the trail.






Here is a close-up shot of where the paved trail ends at WL.  The red star marks the circle where the paved trail stops.  From here, you would travel across the cross walk that you see, and up the side walk.  This is where the WL bus stops are.  You can head back here, along the outside of the building, and reach the pool area.

Now you know how to get there, and where stuff is when you get there, so go have fun!

TCD


----------



## rimmer

Thank you very much for the ariels      Back in January my dh and I walked a little ways on an unpaved trail from WL bike rental and crossed a road over to the paved trail (near some gate arms, it was really confusing   and the pic you showed is not where we crossed.  Now that I have seen these pics I atleast know which trail is the right trail.  I was wondering since the dirt trail ends at a fence that has a sign that says for cast members only.  It's not real hard to get me confused  Thanks


----------



## justkeepswimmin

We are here at the cabins (checked in yesterday).  This is our 1st time at the Fort and we just love it!  Pool is definitely looking a month away from opening  .

From the 2100 loop, does anyone know the easiest route to the wilderness lodge pool? Could we drive our golf cart part of the way?

Thanks!


----------



## Shan-man

Yes, there is Golf Cart parking basically across the street from the Settlement Depot bus stop. TCD's aerials above should get you from there to the trail.

This is the route of the trail. The full length of the yellow line is .99 mile. That takes you from the Settlement Depot to the doors of the Wilderness Lodge.


----------



## hopeisb4u

okay everyone. So it dawned on me today.... Wait a second....if there is no pool, then are they not doing all the activities for the kids?! HOLD UP!!!! so ...I called 'em back today. (by the way it took me 3 phone calls before someone could answer my questions & even then, i think they forgot to take a charm class on customer service )

here is the scoop : 

they will still be having all the activities they usually do at the pool, but it will be by the 'bike barn'. 

WL pool is open for us 24 hours. Granted the busses and boats will stop, but if you want to go swimming after that...and don't want to take the trail...guess what!!! they said all you have to do is go to the front at the fort and someone will drive you over to the pool. 

hey...who knew disney would provide designated drivers! I think that is grrrrrreat!

oh...and again ~ don't forget your bike locks at WL. hmmmmmmm


----------



## ynottony99

*Another from the archive.  Don't think I posted it.  Or did I.  Oh well....*


----------



## DaveInTN

ynottony99 said:


> *Another from the archive.  Don't think I posted it.  Or did I.  Oh well....*


So it looks like the pool has always had the raised lip, or "curb", as Shan noted in TCD's 3/13 photo thread, and they have retained that.  Never noticed it before...


----------



## Tri-circle-D

Shan-man said:


> Yes, there is Golf Cart parking basically across the street from the Settlement Depot bus stop. TCD's aerials above should get you from there to the trail.
> 
> This is the route of the trail. The full length of the yellow line is .99 mile. That takes you from the Settlement Depot to the doors of the Wilderness Lodge.



Shan-man-   GREAT job on the map!  I am surprised that it is almost exactly a mile, it seems shorter than that to me.

For those interested, here is a photo of the Settlement Bus Stop area with some annotations.  The golf cart parking area here is as far as you are legally allowed to go with a golf cart toward Wilderness Lodge.  From here, you can catch a bus that will take you non-stop to Wilderness Lodge.  I have done this many times, and have never waited more than 15 minutes for the bus.  As I said, once the bus gets there, it is a straight shot to the Lodge.






The alternative to the bus is the boat.  You catch that down at the Marina, where there is also golf cart parking.  The boat will take you to a dock right behind the pool, so you will have less of a walk to the pool if that is where you are heading.  The boats also come about every 15 minutes or so.

As some of you may know, I am in favor of "bending" rules where possible, but I do not recommend driving your cart to WL.  Once you get there, you will have to park your cart somewhere, and it would be very easy for you to be caught.  When you rent carts from the Fort, they very clearly tell you that they will confiscate your cart with no refund if you violate the rules.  You are required to sign a contract confirming this.  I would not risk losing your cart when the bus ride is quite convenient.

One more point.  It used to be "legal" to drive carts to WL.  This was just changed a few years back. You would leave your cart at the small loop at the end of the paved path, and walk to the Lodge from there.  It would be reasonable for Fort management to allow golf carts to drive to WL during this limited period of time that the main pool is closed.  I suggest that you ask for permission.  When I am at the Fort in a few weeks, I intend to do just that.  Who knows, maybe they will allow it?  Especially if enough people ask.

TCD


----------



## Marshall Family

OK, I just got off the phone with a CM at the fort, and they have assured me that due tot he extensioon in the renovation of the pool, they will allow carts to travel to the WL pool and she also stated that there will be designated golf cart parking at the end of the trail, and then a walk to the pool, she also quite clearly stated there will be no inconvenience to those taking golf carts there???? whatever that means, I repeated my self at least 3 times to be assured of this, I suggest on TCD's advice we all start phoning to make sure that we all hear the same thing, we are arriving March 29th for 12 nights. for those who do no want here is the number 1-407-824-2900. Hope to hear form some of you soon.
Chris


----------



## Doggmeat

maybe get it in writing from someone when you get there, my grandma use to get verbal stuff from cm's in the past, then have it turned around on her when we were there. only happened to her twice before she got it in writing when she checked in. just my 2 cents in cya-ing


----------



## rimmer

Doggmeat said:


> maybe get it in writing from someone when you get there, my grandma use to get verbal stuff from cm's in the past, then have it turned around on her when we were there. only happened to her twice before she got it in writing when she checked in. just my 2 cents in cya-ing



Getting it in writing would be a good idea, because I called the bike barn and they said absolutly not, there will be no exceptions to their contract.  You have to park the cart and ride bus or boat.  If you attempt to drive over you will lose your cart.


----------



## dwluvsdh

We rode our bikes on the concrete path to Wilderness Lodge a few times.  My 6 year old made it with no problems (it was actually the path we taught him to ride his bike w/o training wheels).  My 3 year old made it there with his bike with training wheels but couldn't make the trip back.  I think if we would have stopped and took a break at the Lodge (like swim for awhile) he would have had no problem to make it back. I tried the dirt path with my 6 year old and that was a catastrophe!  It really is a great trail to ride over!  We are going to be there last week in March and that is how we plan to get over to the pool.  Can't wait


----------



## one sweet world

We did it once, our dd was at the villas and we walked back after dark.
We didnt plan on it so all we had with us was our camera. Man, I have never taken sooooo many pics of nothing! Everytime I heard a sound-FLASH! If there was something there the camera flash scared it away!


----------



## ynottony99

one sweet world said:


> We did it once, our dd was at the villas and we walked back after dark.
> We didnt plan on it so all we had with us was our camera. Man, I have never taken sooooo many pics of nothing! Everytime I heard a sound-FLASH! If there was something there the camera flash scared it away!


----------



## hopeisb4u

Marshall Family said:


> OK, I just got off the phone with a CM at the fort, and they have assured me that due tot he extensioon in the renovation of the pool, they will allow carts to travel to the WL pool and she also stated that there will be designated golf cart parking at the end of the trail, and then a walk to the pool, she also quite clearly stated there will be no inconvenience to those taking golf carts there????





rimmer said:


> I called the bike barn and they said absolutly not, there will be no exceptions to their contract.  You have to park the cart and ride bus or boat.  If you attempt to drive over you will lose your cart.



I think the conflict of information may be rented carts vs carts that are owned by campers, It'll be interesting to see though!


----------



## 2goofycampers

The conflict is very likely as usual the CM'c are miss/non informed and just say what ever comes to the top of their heads.


----------



## super_camper

> WL pool is open for us 24 hours. Granted the busses and boats will stop, but if you want to go swimming after that...and don't want to take the trail...guess what!!! they said all you have to do is go to the front at the fort and someone will drive you over to the pool.


The Wilderness lodge pool is open until midnight.  The slide closes earlier when the lifguards go off-duty.



> OK, I just got off the phone with a CM at the fort, and they have assured me that due tot he extensioon in the renovation of the pool, they will allow carts to travel to the WL pool and she also stated that there will be designated golf cart parking at the end of the trail, and then a walk to the pool, she also quite clearly stated there will be no inconvenience to those taking golf carts there???? whatever that means, I repeated my self at least 3 times to be assured of this, I suggest on TCD's advice we all start phoning to make sure that we all hear the same thing, we are arriving March 29th for 12 nights. for those who do no want here is the number 1-407-824-2900. Hope to hear form some of you soon.
> Chris


I'm here now and have seen a few people take carts over to WL - at least one of them was turned back by a CM in a pickup.


----------



## DiamondDan

Well, the medium range (oops: i'm too much of a newby to post links) forecast isn't looking like the loss of a pool is a tragedy.  If the forecast validates, it will be a nice week for park hopping.

Accuweather says high's 70 lows mid/high 40's for the end of the 15 day period

See y'all there.




-dan


----------



## fldisneyfamily

one sweet world said:


> We did it once, our dd was at the villas and we walked back after dark.
> We didnt plan on it so all we had with us was our camera. Man, I have never taken sooooo many pics of nothing! Everytime I heard a sound-FLASH! If there was something there the camera flash scared it away!



Now that the'r is just plain funny!!!


----------



## HappyDznyCamper

Some pictures from Thursday, not as good as Yuri, but it will have to do.

Work on the slide deck








Expansion on the snack bar end


----------



## ynottony99

*I am glad to see the slide coming together a bit more.  Thanks!!! *


----------



## AndrewJackson

I am at Old Key West now.  My parents are at Fort Wilderness.  I stopped by the pool on Saturday when we arrived.  I will take pics this afternoon and try to post tonight.

Most of the concrete decking is finished - I would say over 75% complete.  The steps and decking for the slide are being constructed and nearly finished.  

There is a concrete structure being built near the bend in the pool.  When I looked on Saturday, there were two rows of blocks constructed.  Not sure what this is for, or what it is about.  The original plans did call for a companion restroom, but I would think that the expansion on the east side of the existing structure will be used for this.  

On another note, it is amazing the misinformation cast members give to campers.  One cast member told my dad that it was an entire new pool, and that it was a big hole in the dirt a few weeks ago.  My dad and I have had a few "discussions" regarding this.  I finally showed him the progress on this thread and he now understands that it is the existing pool.  Another CM also told him that he could go to the WL or the Cont. to pool hop during the construction.


----------



## Tri-circle-D

AndrewJackson said:


> I am at Old Key West now.  My parents are at Fort Wilderness.  I stopped by the pool on Saturday when we arrived.  I will take pics this afternoon and try to post tonight.
> 
> Most of the concrete decking is finished - I would say over 75% complete.  The steps and decking for the slide are being constructed and nearly finished.
> 
> There is a concrete structure being built near the bend in the pool.  When I looked on Saturday, there were two rows of blocks constructed.  Not sure what this is for, or what it is about.  The original plans did call for a companion restroom, but I would think that the expansion on the east side of the existing structure will be used for this.
> 
> On another note, it is amazing the misinformation cast members give to campers.  One cast member told my dad that it was an entire new pool, and that it was a big hole in the dirt a few weeks ago.  My dad and I have had a few "discussions" regarding this.  I finally showed him the progress on this thread and he now understands that it is the existing pool.  Another CM also told him that he could go to the WL or the Cont. to pool hop during the construction.




I hope that you can post some photos.

But, if you can't, I would like to hear more about the concrete structure at the bend in the pool.  Is this on the opposite side of the slide?  Or on the same side? How close is it to the pool?

TCD


----------



## AndrewJackson

Tri-circle-D said:


> I hope that you can post some photos.
> 
> But, if you can't, I would like to hear more about the concrete structure at the bend in the pool.  Is this on the opposite side of the slide?  Or on the same side? How close is it to the pool?
> 
> TCD



I am heading over to the Fort in a few minutes.  I will be able to post some photos tonight.  The block structure is opposite the slide, and it is rather close 
to the pool - maybe 5-6 ft away from the edge.

Test photo:


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Tri-circle-D

AndrewJackson said:


> I am heading over to the Fort in a few minutes.  I will be able to post some photos tonight.  The block structure is opposite the slide, and it is rather close
> to the pool - maybe 5-6 ft away from the edge.



OK- your test photo worked, so it looks like you are good to go.

You are our eyes and ears at the Fort!

Here are the most recent photos that I have of the area that I think you are describing.  Looks like the deck was poured in this area.  I wonder why they would be building a block structure here?  I am also still puzzled about the large control boxes that you can see in the first photo that I posted below.  I don't know why these are out here on the deck like this. Maybe this is where the block structure that you saw is going?  But, that looks further away from the pool edge than you described.


























Let us know what has changed, or, better yet, post some photos!

TCD


----------



## ynottony99

*Here is one of mine from the same weekend as TCD's.  It does look like there are some pipes or conduits that have been left stubbed up out of the new deck in the area AndrewJackson has described.  *


----------



## Whipperwhirl

OMG - Im dying here - just post the pictures . . .


----------



## LONE-STAR

pics I need pics


----------



## ntsammy5

Disney spares no expense


----------



## nikkipowell1

I am dying to see these new pics.  We are going end of May, do you think the construction will be done by then?  Also, do you know what they are building?  This will be our first time at the Fort.  Do they have a kiddie pool, nice playground, ect for kids to do?


----------



## kampinwitkids

.....We arrive 4-19


.........might need the flash on my cell  for the night trip back from WL pool


----------



## hopeisb4u

aaahhhh...i was really hoping they would work around the clock and be done by this weekend!

So sad . . . .


----------



## AndrewJackson

We went over tonight to have dinner with my parents.  I forgot my nice digital camera.    I was able to get some pics with my Blackberry, then e-mail them to my e-mail account.  Quality wise, these are not great pics, but you get the idea.  I will try to get better pics tomorrow, and post tomorrow night.

*First pic - Close-up of slide progress*

You can see some significant progress on the slide platform.






*Second pic - Concrete Block Structure*

You can see two rows of block.  The block has also been filled with sand.  I am not sure if they are done with the block, or if more is to come.  You can see that there is no block or mortar near by, so my guess is that they are finished with the block.






*Third pic - Close-up of Second pic*






*Fourth pic - Close-up of Second pic with Highlights*

I circled what is clearly the control box mentioned earlier, as well as something that appears to be a valve.  Could this be the beginnings of the child splash area???






Sorry about the quality.  I will try to get better pics this week.  At 6:00 this evening, there were some guys working on the platform, but it looks like not much more happened there today.  It did rain this morning, but stopped around 11:00 or so.

If for some reason these pics do not post properly, you can access my flickr page at http://www.flickr.com/photos/asjackson/


----------



## nikkipowell1

Thanks for the pics.  Hope your having a good time.


----------



## stacktester

It looks as though there's a lot more concrete for the deck. I predict it will be done pretty soon.


----------



## BradyBz12

nikkipowell1 said:


> I am dying to see these new pics.  We are going end of May, do you think the construction will be done by then?
> 
> *Latest word is mid-April... if things stay on track.
> *
> Also, do you know what they are building?
> 
> *Still a mystery*
> 
> Do they have a kiddie pool, nice playground, ect for kids to do?
> 
> *Kiddie pool, more than one playground, and LOADS for the kids to do.  Good list of activities/amenities HERE*



Have fun!


----------



## nikkipowell1

Thanks for all the usefull info.  I am so excited.  We definately need to get a pop up or something.  We used to camp all the time before kids.......


----------



## jason_rving

AndrewJackson said:


> We went over tonight to have dinner with my parents.  I forgot my nice digital camera.    I was able to get some pics with my Blackberry, then e-mail them to my e-mail account.  Quality wise, these are not great pics, but you get the idea.  I will try to get better pics tomorrow, and post tomorrow night.
> 
> *First pic - Close-up of slide progress*
> 
> You can see some significant progress on the slide platform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Second pic - Concrete Block Structure*
> 
> You can see two rows of block.  The block has also been filled with sand.  I am not sure if they are done with the block, or if more is to come.  You can see that there is no block or mortar near by, so my guess is that they are finished with the block.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Third pic - Close-up of Second pic*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fourth pic - Close-up of Second pic with Highlights*
> 
> I circled what is clearly the control box mentioned earlier, as well as something that appears to be a valve.  Could this be the beginnings of the child splash area???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the quality.  I will try to get better pics this week.  At 6:00 this evening, there were some guys working on the platform, but it looks like not much more happened there today.  It did rain this morning, but stopped around 11:00 or so.
> 
> If for some reason these pics do not post properly, you can access my flickr page at http://www.flickr.com/photos/asjackson/





That area was a planter before I do believe and I bet you a Mickey Mouse Ice Cream Head that it is going to be that again.  My bet is that what your are seeing is for electrical conduit for lights (if needed), irrigation for the planter, and conduit for replacement outdoor speakers that were there before.  They will come back and put the veneer stone work on top of the block, probably stacked stone.


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

This is what I want to know.........
CAN ADULTS GO DOWN THE SLIDE?


----------



## rimmer

BibbidyBobbidyBoo said:


> This is what I want to know.........
> CAN ADULTS GO DOWN THE SLIDE?


I'm going to say yes, I have seen them go down other resort slides  (WL, Poly) although not many but I have seen them.  The only things Disney designates by age is tickets and meals


----------



## Shan-man

Or stated better: Can a pooh-sized adult FIT down the slide? I don't mind making a fool of myself going down the slide, I just don't want to make an idiot of myself getting stuck in the slide and Disney having to borrow the Shamu sling and crane to get me loose!


----------



## RvUsa

Shan, don't worry, if those of us on the "larger" size get stuck, the water will build up behind us, and eventually shoot us out the end like a potato stuck in the exhaust of a car!    I just hope we stop skipping across the water before we hit the other side!


----------



## Tri-circle-D

AndrewJackson said:


> We went over tonight to have dinner with my parents.  I forgot my nice digital camera.    I was able to get some pics with my Blackberry, then e-mail them to my e-mail account.  Quality wise, these are not great pics, but you get the idea.  I will try to get better pics tomorrow, and post tomorrow night.



AJ-  Congratulations, you have earned your TCD Junior Deputy Badge!  Nice job on the photos, and the improvisation with the Blackberry!



jason_rving said:


> That area was a planter before I do believe and I bet you a Mickey Mouse Ice Cream Head that it is going to be that again.  My bet is that what your are seeing is for electrical conduit for lights (if needed), irrigation for the planter, and conduit for replacement outdoor speakers that were there before.  They will come back and put the veneer stone work on top of the block, probably stacked stone.



I agree- looks like this will be a planter, and the control box(es) are for irrigation, lights, sound, etc.



BibbidyBobbidyBoo said:


> This is what I want to know.........
> CAN ADULTS GO DOWN THE SLIDE?



I have been down the slides at the Polynesian, Contemporary, AKL, Coronado Springs, Port Orleans, Boardwalk, Yacht and Beach Club, Saratoga Springs, Wilderness Lodge, and Caribbean Beach Resort  (I think that I am missing only OKW and the Grand Floridian-I'll have to do something about that). So I am going to say yes on this one.

TCD


----------



## craiggers

For all of us who miss River Country, they should drag out the old recording "Howdy Folks, and welcome to Hoop and Hollar Hollow" as you go down the new slide.  lol.


----------



## ynottony99

*One more from the archive.*


----------



## 3gr8kids

Shan-man said:


> Or stated better: Can a pooh-sized adult FIT down the slide? I don't mind making a fool of myself going down the slide, I just don't want to make an idiot of myself getting stuck in the slide and Disney having to borrow the Shamu sling and crane to get me loose!





RvUsa said:


> Shan, don't worry, if those of us on the "larger" size get stuck, the water will build up behind us, and eventually shoot us out the end like a potato stuck in the exhaust of a car!    I just hope we stop skipping across the water before we hit the other side!



Like I said in a previous post, they are planning on the water build up from aforementioned "stuck pooh-sized adult" to create the kiddie splash zone!  Disney is so creative.


----------



## ynottony99

3gr8kids said:


> Like I said in a previous post, they are planning on the water build up from aforementioned "stuck pooh-sized adult" to create the kiddie splash zone!  Disney is so creative.



*Something similar to the finale of Mickey's Philharmagic?!!!!!???*


----------



## 3gr8kids

Exactly!


----------



## DznyRulz

RvUsa said:


> . . . the water will build up behind us, and eventually shoot us out the end like a potato stuck in the exhaust of a car!



I wanna go on THAT ride.


----------



## BradyBz12




----------



## WaltFan77

I just want to say thanks for all the updates!!!  We are going to be at FW for the first time ever in September.  I thought I was the only Disney Freak...(who was over the age of 15) but it seems I am not alone after all.  So thanks for all the info and discussion on here.


----------



## kaguilbeau

WaltFan77 said:


> I just want to say thanks for all the updates!!!  We are going to be at FW for the first time ever in September.  I thought I was the only Disney Freak...(who was over the age of 15) but it seems I am not alone after all.  So thanks for all the info and discussion on here.


Just wanted to say 'Welcome' - and NO you are not the only Disney freak!

You'll find lots of people freakier (is that a word?) than you!


----------



## 2goofycampers

WaltFan77 said:


> I just want to say thanks for all the updates!!!  We are going to be at FW for the first time ever in September.  I thought I was the only Disney Freak...(who was over the age of 15) but it seems I am not alone after all.  So thanks for all the info and discussion on here.



 to the Dis.


----------



## hopeisb4u

I wonder if anyone is at camp that will be posting pics this week....

Even though they said mid april now....well i was kinda hoping that it would be earlier!!!

anyone...updated pics...please!!!


----------



## 69RoadRunner

Anyone see the episode of The Simpsons where Homer gets stuck in the water slide?  They kept sending kids down to try to force him down.

I think a helicopter was used to remove the tube section where he was stuck.


----------



## ynottony99

69RoadRunner said:


> Anyone see the episode of The Simpsons where Homer gets stuck in the water slide?  They kept sending kids down to try to force him down.
> 
> I think a helicopter was used to remove the tube section where he was stuck.


----------



## Mmketeer

Wow great job on the pics! I can't wait to see it when I go at the end of April, though I won't have time to really use it if it's open. For once Mmketeer is going to theme park! Wahooo!


----------



## ccbrianf

Here's a few I took on Thursday 3/20.  I was just learning my first digital camera, and I was trying to get a few shots quickly while the rest of the family was shopping in the trading post (I hadn't told them that I wandered off), so they aren't the greatest.  The first one of the slide is best:






This thing had me intrigued.  Anyone know what it is?
















I didn't have time to find any of those convenient holes in the fence .  Hope they're useful.


----------



## jdd

The slide looks so cool - great picture!  I've been lurking on this thread for a couple of weeks, and we finally made our decision to book a cabin for the last week in August.  We're so excited - this resort looks absolutely beautiful, and I'm so excited about the pool renovations.  

It seems there was some question about whether the children's "splash" area is still being done - any news on this?

Thanks to everyone for these pictures


----------



## zakerdog

ccbrianf said:


> I didn't have time to find any of those convenient holes in the fence .  Hope they're useful.




hey, you did great  The picture of the slide is great.


----------



## lucy_love

Thanks for the update! We had to cancel our trip that was suppose to be next week  so I am enjoying the updates very much


----------



## ynottony99

ccbrianf said:


> Here's a few I took on Thursday 3/20.  I was just learning my first digital camera, and I was trying to get a few shots quickly while the rest of the family was shopping in the trading post (I hadn't told them that I wandered off), so they aren't the greatest.  The first one of the slide is best:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thing had me intrigued.  Anyone know what it is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't have time to find any of those convenient holes in the fence .  Hope they're useful.




*Great job!!!  I am so glad to see some new photos on this thread!!    I don't know for sure, but I think that big box near the bobcat must be part of a drainage system.  We have some pretty smart folks on here that will probably know exactly.  Thanks again!!!*


----------



## nikkipowell1

Awesome pictures.  Hope it's done by mid April or so.


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

Ooh I like the picture of the slide! 
I hope they hurry up and get the pool done soon!


----------



## LittleDickensDesigns

That thing near the bobcat looks like a lego piece to me


----------



## DaveInTN

We checked into the Fort yesterday, and I wandered over to the pool this morning to check things out.  I'll try to post some pics...haven't done this before so hopefully you see more than a red X.  

Here is the slide as of this morning...





The "suits" were back this morning with their blueprints, overseeing the work in the area where the pink flags have been.  To me, this work looks like it is shaping up to be a kids' splash zone, but I wasn't able to speak with anyone to confirm yet.  I'll try to do that later this week.  Notice the same woman is there that I spoke to in December and that was featured in some photos a couple of months ago.  She always seems to have her back to the camera!  Of course, I'm not sure I'd recognize her otherwise...





For those who have asked what the depth of the pool will be, these markers have gone up around the entire pool.





The sign that was covered for most of the construction and was recently uncovered, is now laying on its side along the fence.





Work in the area of the pink flags (possible splash zone area)









Here is the area where they seem to have reconstructed the planter, near the "bend" in the pool.





If any progress is made this week I'll update the pics later in the week.  I also snapped some pics of the 600 loop progress that I'll post in a separate thread.


----------



## ynottony99

*What a great report!!!  It is exciting to see just what this 'pink flag' area is shaping up to be.  Thanks for taking time from your trip to get these out to us.  Oh and say hi to the guy with the hammer for me.*


----------



## Tri-circle-D

Thanks for the updated photos!!!

I am *not* looking at the lady in the black pants, I am more interested in what is behind the guy in the white hard hat in this photo.







What in the world is that?

I see a lot of new pipes laying around in the background of these photos. And they have dug a very deep trench.

Something interesting is going in here.

But is it going to be done by mid-April (as in two weeks from now)?

TCD


----------



## shoreline99

69RoadRunner said:


> Anyone see the episode of The Simpsons where Homer gets stuck in the water slide?  They kept sending kids down to try to force him down.
> 
> I think a helicopter was used to remove the tube section where he was stuck.



http://www.metacafe.com/watch/yt-10845216/the_simpsons_waterslide_disaster_diet_season_2/ 

LOL!


----------



## DaveInTN

They are indeed digging a pretty deep trench in the area of the pink flags.  There was a guy standing in it today and he was at least waist deep.  With the amount of piping they are using and the interesting looking equipment, I assumed it was a splash zone.  If it turns out to be just infrastructure for the existing work it will be disappointing.  

Oh, and I didn't see anything exciting happening to the building where they removed the siding a couple of weeks ago.  Nothing at this point looks like they are expanding the building and adding counter service...although that could change.  I sure hope they add CS or at least a nicer bar like the Trout Pass bar at WL pool.  That's the one danger of letting us pool hop over there....we see how nice it can be!  Although I can't afford those pina coladas forever!


----------



## plutospup

DaveInTN said:


> For those who have asked what the depth of the pool will be, these markers have gone up around the entire pool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I'm a little confused since 3 feet 9 inches is greater than 1 meter.  Disney is usually a little sharper with those details.

Anyway, glad to see the pool is really shaping up!


----------



## Tri-circle-D

plutospup said:


> I'm a little confused since 3 feet 9 inches is greater than 1 meter.  Disney is usually a little sharper with those details.
> 
> Anyway, glad to see the pool is really shaping up!



That is a good catch!

I had to look this up, but a meter is 39.37 inches.  3 feet 9 inches is 45 inches.  That is not real close. I wonder which is right?

TCD


----------



## DaveInTN

Funny!  I hadn't caught that one re: the depth.  Maybe Disney geared it towards Americans.  If you are Canadian or European and have children that are 1 meter tall, you better teach them how to swim before your next trip to the Fort!  They may be in for a rude surprise when they can't touch bottom and are six inches under.


----------



## ynottony99

Tri-circle-D said:


> Thanks for the updated photos!!!
> 
> I am *not* looking at the lady in the black pants, I am more interested in what is behind the guy in the white hard hat in this photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What in the world is that?
> 
> I see a lot of new pipes laying around in the background of these photos. And they have dug a very deep trench.
> 
> Something interesting is going in here.
> 
> But is it going to be done by mid-April (as in two weeks from now)?
> 
> TCD


*Maybe that is a form for a concrete support????

Perhaps this box will be put in that hole they are digging, and used as part of the water collection for the splash zone?*


----------



## 69RoadRunner

shoreline99 said:


> http://www.metacafe.com/watch/yt-10845216/the_simpsons_waterslide_disaster_diet_season_2/
> 
> LOL!



OK, so it was a crane, not a helicopter.


----------



## DaveInTN

As a follow up to the depth marker error, we went over to the WL pool again last night.  The depth at one point in that pool is 3ft 6in / 1.1m, and at another point 4ft / 1.2m.  Those are much more accurate than the markings at the Fort pool.


----------



## nikkipowell1

Awesome pictures, send some warm weather up north in Michigan.


----------



## GOBA Mom Lynn

plutospup said:


> I'm a little confused since 3 feet 9 inches is greater than 1 meter.  Disney is usually a little sharper with those details.
> 
> Maybe someone got confused and thought when they were told it was 1 meter, they made it equal to 3 feet 9 inches instead of 39 inches?  You know, 3 feet 3 inches didn't sound right, so it must be 3 feet 9.  So much for double checking before"writing it in stone".


----------



## shoreline99

We will be there on Thursday for several days! Hope to see progress!


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

Maybe the nine was suppose to be a 6????


----------



## Tri-circle-D

Even though folks have been doing a great job keeping us updated lately, it just so happens that TCD will be at the Fort for a few days this week.

We had a little rain today at the Fort, which cut down on my typical photo taking.  Also, the workers on the pool have finally shifted it into high gear, and were working to 7 pm.  Things are changing fast!

And, something really strange happened to the logo on the water tower.

Here are a few photos for now- I will post some more in the morning.

That mysterious box that we saw in an earlier photo is now in the ground:











That large cylinder in the photo above is the second one on site.  Are these going to be spray towers?

About the water tower-  there were workers working around the tower with what looked like some kind of large decal

Look what they did!:






Yes, that is Musket Mickey!

He is back!

The FWRR logo is gone, and they have replaced it with a real, original, old favorite!

I can't believe it!  

This is the best photo that I could get today- I will sneak back tomorrow for another try.

TCD


----------



## Thumper_ehhhhh

Great pics all keep up the good work.


----------



## beccaewert

I am soooo suprised they put up musket mickey...seriously I thought they were slowly weeding him out over the years....that made my day....thanks tcd!


----------



## DaveInTN

TCD - you scooped me!  I couldn't believe it myself when I saw the new logo this morning on my bike ride and was hoping to be the first to report it on here.  I should have known that no one scoops TCD!  Great reporting.

I also am pleased that they used a traditional WDW font in the lettering on the new logo.  It gives the tower a real connection to the past.


----------



## Tri-circle-D

I was able to get a close-up of the new logo today:






TCD


----------



## LONE-STAR

Nice  As always TCD good job


----------



## Kateandsam

Thanks to everyone for the information and updates on the pool project.  We check in 4/19, and I've <gulp> promised the kids it will be open.  Sure hope so or I'm in deep!  Keep posting the great pictures and let us know as soon as it's open for business!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Tri-circle-D said:


> I was able to get a close-up of the new logo today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCD



Ok...someone suggested that this may be an APRIL FOOLs joke...if it is....THATS SOOOOOOO WRONG!!!!!!!!!! I bought it hook line and sinker, though....Im such a gullible idiot!!!


----------



## LONE-STAR

BigDaddyRog said:


> Ok...someone suggested that this may be an APRIL FOOLs joke...if it is....THATS SOOOOOOO WRONG!!!!!!!!!! I bought it hook line and sinker, though....Im such a gullible idiot!!!



Man that would suck.


----------



## lucy_love

Oh no, I fell for it 

I am in bed reading for school (and of course my mind is thinking about Disney and not curriculum theory) when it hit me that this may have been an April Fool's joke. I saw it earlier this morning and I thought nothing of it besides "That's awesome!" and 6ish hours later it clicked 

I quick jump on the computer to double check that TCD posted the pics TODAY, and sure enough he did. 

I am pretty sure we were fooled


----------



## SCCamper

If it is an April Fools joke, it's a pretty good doctoring of the picture. Hopefully it isn't and Disney has had a change of heart and realized how silly it was to replace the logo in the first place.


----------



## ynottony99

*Make your own captions..............*


----------



## ynottony99

lucy_love said:


> Oh no, I fell for it
> 
> I am in bed reading for school (and of course my mind is thinking about Disney and not curriculum theory) when it hit me that this may have been an April Fool's joke. I saw it earlier this morning and I thought nothing of it besides "That's awesome!" and 6ish hours later it clicked
> 
> I quick jump on the computer to double check that TCD posted the pics TODAY, and sure enough he did.
> 
> I am pretty sure we were fooled



*I was fooled.  I also saw this photo on the Fort Wilderness Railroad site today.
It is great photo shopping.  After looking closer though the cable hanging down from the top seems to disappear in places.  Brilliant to get DaveInTN as an accomplice.  *


----------



## 3gr8kids

ynottony99 said:


> *Make your own captions..............*





As far as the April Fools joke - you got me too!!


----------



## IslandHtsCampers

the cylinders in previous photos--

In the north east we use that size tube for light pole bases around fields(soccer,football,etc.)

Are there any flood lights around the pools yet?

I may be mistaken, but I think the newer pools on property have big lights.  It seems it's brighter than day at some of the pools at newer resorts.

Just speculation.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

*Hell, I tell you....you guys are goin straight to HELL!!! *



but  great job!!! I was completely fooled!(not that THATS all that hard to do!!)


----------



## Shan-man

ynottony99 said:


> *I was fooled.  I also saw this photo on the Fort Wilderness Railroad site today.
> It is great photo shopping.  After looking closer though the cable hanging down from the top seems to disappear in places.  Brilliant to get DaveInTN as an accomplice.  *



The cable doesn't disappear, it passes through some dappled shadows. Not that I'm suggesting I have any inside information about the photo.


----------



## YensidCamper

The box is most likely a surge pit that takes up the excess water when a lot of people enter the pool at once.  The tubes appear to be big sono-tubes for pouring concrete footers and as IslandHtsCamper noted would be the right size for a larger light pole.  I noticed the interior of pool has had some surfacing done as well.  TCD that is the first April Fool's joke I have fallen for today, great job.  I am still perplexed that they would leave a non-Disney logo on that tower.


----------



## BradyBz12

evil..... pure evil.....


----------



## GOBA Mom Lynn

...which leads to the question:

Who is this TCD character, and how did we all allow ourselves to be taken in by his seemingly altruistic motives by showing us endless photos of FW, only to be ultimately April Fooled by them????  Was it his evil plan all along?  
Oh, the humanity!!!

By the way TCD, keep those pictures coming!  What else do we at home have to look forward to?


----------



## shoreline99

Pool is full of water as of this evening! It ain't pretty, but there is water in it. I'll edit this to include my pics i snapped on my phone as soon as i figure out how.

edit: Pictures came out very blurry. The workmen were there tonight until the start of the campfire, so it is obviously a big push to get it open soon.

That being said, having access to the pool bar over at WL this afternoon after a long drive wasn't the worst thing in the world, either...


----------



## OK GRUMPY

It definatly sounds like it getting closer!  Pictures Please!


----------



## shoreline99

Sorry about the blurry pic. It was getting dark and my phone battery was dying. I'll try to get a few better photos tomorrow...


----------



## ynottony99

shoreline99 said:


> Pool is full of water as of this evening! It ain't pretty, but there is water in it. I'll edit this to include my pics i snapped on my phone as soon as i figure out how.
> 
> edit: Pictures came out very blurry. The workmen were there tonight until the start of the campfire, so it is obviously a big push to get it open soon.
> 
> That being said, having access to the pool bar over at WL this afternoon after a long drive wasn't the worst thing in the world, either...



*TCD didn't put you up to this did he?  A really blurry photo shop photo, harder to critique.  Hmmmmmmmmm.

Seriously, thanks for sharing.*


----------



## stacktester

We just got back from looping and the pool indeed did have water in it. TCD and crew claim they are gonna be in it tomorrow night. His daughter says she will be the 1st down the slide. Somehow I think this is gonna happen.


----------



## Thumper_ehhhhh

Man I hope they get pictures of that with the smoke trail behind as he goes down the slide lol


----------



## shoreline99

ynottony99 said:


> *TCD didn't put you up to this did he?  A really blurry photo shop photo, harder to critique.  Hmmmmmmmmm.
> 
> Seriously, thanks for sharing.*



If you look real hard, you can see bigfoot in the background...


----------



## Goingtoseethemouse

Hey...just got back from the fort a few hours ago. I am not sure if it was reported yet.....but I saw a sign hanging up at the store on the bulletin board stating that the "snack bar at the pool" will reopen on April 9th. It will serve: pizza, sandwiches, salads etc, muffins, sandwiches, hot dogs, ... and trails end will no longer offer take out for breakfast and lunch. Seems to me they will be moving "take out/ quick service over there." SO.....what I am gathering is that the pool area will be open APRIL 9th......
The menu is even posted. 

Anyone else see this yet?


----------



## fla4fun

Goingtoseethemouse said:


> Hey...just got back from the fort a few hours ago. I am not sure if it was reported yet.....but I saw a sign hanging up at the store on the bulletin board stating that the "snack bar at the pool" will reopen on April 9th. It will serve: pizza, sandwiches, salads etc, muffins, sandwiches, hot dogs, ... and trails end will no longer offer take out for breakfast and lunch. Seems to me they will be moving "take out/ quick service over there." SO.....what I am gathering is that the pool area will be open APRIL 9th......
> The menu is even posted.
> 
> Anyone else see this yet?



Thanks for giving me a little hope!  I arrive on the 15th and I'm really hoping they have everything done by then.


----------



## ynottony99

shoreline99 said:


> If you look real hard, you can see bigfoot in the background...



*Bigfoot????  Is that TCD's code name when he is on a mission?  

I believe that TCD should be reporting in with a lot more photos soon.  I almost made it to FW yesterday, but it just didn't happen.*


----------



## mdoc

We're driving home from the Fort now, and I can confirm that there was definitely water in the pool and last night at about 5 there were workers cleaning it.  I told hubby there is no doubt in my mind that the pool will be open for Easter if not before.  Of course, there's still something going on right next to the Arcade that doesn't look done at all, but maybe they'll fence that off.  I have a couple pics on my phone but haven't figured out how to get them from phone to computer.  If no one else posts pics, I'll try to get mine posted when we arrive home (which isn't until tomorrow night).


----------



## DaveInTN

Goingtoseethemouse said:


> Hey...just got back from the fort a few hours ago. I am not sure if it was reported yet.....but I saw a sign hanging up at the store on the bulletin board stating that the "snack bar at the pool" will reopen on April 9th. It will serve: pizza, sandwiches, salads etc, muffins, sandwiches, hot dogs, ... and trails end will no longer offer take out for breakfast and lunch. Seems to me they will be moving "take out/ quick service over there." SO.....what I am gathering is that the pool area will be open APRIL 9th......
> The menu is even posted.
> 
> Anyone else see this yet?


I just arrived home from our week at the Fort about an hour ago.  I had the pleasure of meeting TCD live and in person...and no, he is neither Bigfoot nor a figment of our imagination.  He was checking out today as well IIRC, so I'm sure he'll be posting soon with a full TR.  He did mention that he found out the pool is opening next Friday!!!...so the date of April 9th makes sense as that's Thursday.  Either the snack bar is opening a day earlier or maybe the pool will actually open on Thursday.  In any case, those of you arriving next weekend should be able to use it!

It is really coming along nicely, and is going to be great!


----------



## Tri-circle-D

I am just back from the Fort.

I hope these photos make up for the little April Fools prank!

This will be the last update report that I post on this thread, as the pool will be open on April 10th.

As you can see from these photos, it is getting close.

The TCD gang was at the Fort for four nights on this trip.  I have lots of photos.  I will share these for now.  

I wont take the time now for lengthy descriptions.  I will provide more detail in my trip report, which I will post later in the week.

This is the splash zone area. It will not be opening with the rest of the pool.  This should be done about a month after the pool opens:






This is a night time shot of the pool being filled:






Here is a photo of TCD with DaveInTN- that is a copy of the electric plans for the slide tower that I found blowing around outside of the construction fence.  Will post some close ups of that later:






Here is the young lady that we have seen in some previous photos.  She smiled and waved at me:






Workers on the slide:






They are painting the entire slide brown!:






Some shots from the back of the slide:











More workers on the slide:






On Friday, April 3, they began to install landscaping around the pool!




















The splash zone still has a way to go:











The lighting on the tower has been turned on, as have the pool and hot tub lights:






Either Shan-man has done some more photo-shopping, or TCDs  DD is indeed, the first person to have entered the new pool:






And, TCD is the first civilian to have scaled the tower:











. . . and entered the hot tub!






TCD


----------



## Tri-circle-D

This photo was taken the night of 4/3:






The rest were taken Saturday morning, 4/4:
































































































TCD


----------



## nikkipowell1

Thank you for all the great pics.  I am so happy that you and your family were the first ones to experience this great new addition to the fort, and what I read, you surely deserve it!!!

Now to wishful thinking that the splash zone will be ready for our trip. 

Thanks again, and I really love reading and posting on this forum.


----------



## DznyRulz

Wow!!! It looks totally different.  They did a fantastic job.  I can't wait to try it out.


----------



## JPG

It's looking GREAT!  We can't wait to try it out this summer.

As usual, great job TCD!!


----------



## ChrisnVA

Looks like I will get to try it out on April 19th!


----------



## DaveInTN

It's amazing what a difference landscaping makes.  Great pics, and glad your DD got to dip her foot in!


----------



## VACAMPER

TCD  Awesome that you guys got to be th first in the pool and hot tub.  You crack me up.


----------



## ynottony99

*Well TCD, you have out done yourself this time!!  Great, great job!!!  I am sure that all of your fellow Fort Fiends are proud to see you all be the first ones in.

Is there any indication as to why the roof above the arcade has been torn up?
I am wondering if this is directly related to the splash zone.  Is the arcade coming out, and food service taking that space?*


----------



## bama_ed

The setting:  

It is early morning, still dark yet, and TCD has set off from his campsite at the Fort for the pool to take the latest set of spy photos to post to his hundreds of followers on the Dis who are dying to see what's up.  He has dressed ninja-style in complete black head-to-toe, applied black grease paint to his face, and rubbed coffee grounds to his silver hair to dull the reflection of moon light off his head.

As he creeps near the fence around the pool remaining outside of it at all times () he brushes past what appears to be an in-ground speaker but it is really DaveInTN disguised as a speaker who has the same intent as TCD.

"Ouch, get off my foot!", DTN says.  "Oh, TCD, is that you?"
"Dang it DTN", TCD replies, "Can't you hide any better than that?"

So the two hombres crouch down as the first rays of the sun cut through the dark Fort sky and crawl commando-style on their bellies near an open gate in the fence.  Beside this fence is a dumpster.  A seemingly innocent dumpster.  TCD, the nosey one, peeks inside and sees a large, light blue paper large enough to be different, crumpled on the bottom of this nearly empty container.

"DTN", he says, "I see a clue.  I'm going to climb up, get inside, and try to reach that clue while hanging upside down.  You hold my ankles and pull me back up when I tell ya to".

DTN, grunting under the strain despite years of commando PT , manages to hold TCD, receives the signal, and zips TCD back onto the ground.  TCD stuffs the paper inside his jumpsuit and the two of them infiltrate the perimeter, complete their mission, and  make it back to safety.

The two men, now relieved to have made it through another dangerous mission, examine their clue and find it to be more valuable than imagined.

They agree to post a picture of it (see above) as proof of ownership and agree to sell it on eBay and divide the proceeds 50-50.

Next chapter:  a buyer is found but the deal goes bad....


----------



## auntie

Photos are great ...and the landscape makes a HUGE difference. I also really like the color the concrete.


----------



## Tri-circle-D

ynottony99 said:


> *Well TCD, you have out done yourself this time!!  Great, great job!!!  I am sure that all of your fellow Fort Fiends are proud to see you all be the first ones in.
> 
> Is there any indication as to why the roof above the arcade has been torn up?
> I am wondering if this is directly related to the splash zone.  Is the arcade coming out, and food service taking that space?*



According to a cast member who seems to have known what he was talking about, the building modifications on the arcade building are for splash zone equipment.  No new guest areas.  By the way, this splash zone is supposed to include a small tower, as well as small slides.  This should be really nice for smaller children.  Much nicer than anything that I have seen at any of the other WDW resorts.

Here are a few more photos that I meant to post.  Night views from the tower deck!:





















TCD


----------



## hopeisb4u

what great pics!! I was so sorry that i couldn't find my camera to take any while i was there this past week. Especially a pic of the worker taking a nap by the bathrooms...that would have been a classic!!! TCD i think i came up on you asking questions to the workers that were laying sod. I saw a man on a bike, in a semi hawaiian floral shirt asking when the pool would be ready. I listeaned patiently! I heard him say...yeah i think they are pretty much sticking to schedule!! HELLO!!!! wasn't the schedule supposed to be march?!  anyways! after hearing, possibly you, fish for answers, i thought to myself...hmmmm...i wonder if he is spying for the DIS boards!! hee hee ...could i be right? was it you!!! 

i did try to find the guy with tooter shooters...but i didn't come across the first neon green signs! must've been due to the rain!


----------



## Thumper_ehhhhh

Great pictues. I am disapointed though. I was expecting pictures of the first person down the slide. Hmmmmm lol


----------



## DaveInTN

Wow Bama ed......you have quite an imagination!  I don't have quite that many years as a commando...  Oh, and I had nothing to do with the blueprint except working my way into the picture!  

When TCD says the blueprint was blowing around on the ground, I think what he means is that it was sitting on the dashboard of a locked F-250.  It's really the same thing.


----------



## We4mickey

Great pictures as usual TCD! You are our hero. So, glad to see you were the first to officially enter the pool and hot tub. With all your super sleuthing you deserved to be the first ones.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

DaveInTN said:


> When TCD says the blueprint was blowing around on the ground, I think what he means is that it was sitting on the dashboard of a locked F-250.  It's really the same thing.



   The man will stop at nothing to get his scoop!!! TCD....being owner of the first civilian toes in the pool and hot tub has to be worth something special.......If you cut your feet off and had them bronzed Id bet you could get a great price for them on ebay!!!! Of coarse....you'd have to supply a Certificate Of Authenticity.


----------



## des1954

*TCD....you have been and will forever remain......*

*MY HERO!!!*

*Great job....and great idea soliciting DaveinTN to assist!  I'm sure you made his vacation!*

*I guess we'll be taking our bikes to the Fort next weekend! *


----------



## beccaewert

Ok...now that we have the pool pretty much finished up and ready for this week to open....Has anyone heard the timeline for the new splash zone, and when it might be completed?

I am planning 1st week of May, didn't know if there was a chance of it being completed or not?

TCD??? Any word?


----------



## Mickey Mobile

Although my commando skills are not as good as TCD. Here are some photos taken this trip on Saturday April 4.


----------



## LuckyinGa

TCD - Great pictures and thank you so much for all of your spy work. 

I'm curious, is the pool heated? We are coming in December.


----------



## clkelley

We were at the Fort this morning and wandered around the pool this morning and got permission from a worker to enter the pool area and take some pictures. The slide painting is complete. The worker told me inspection is on Tuesday and he will then apply the pool chemicals after inspection and then it will be turned over to Disney recreation on Wednesday. I,m on the BlackBerry now so pictures in the morning. Also told about the Splash zone and that they had about a month on that.


----------



## shoreline99

That's Great! we leave on Friday, so MAYBE we can squeeze in a trip to the pool in the morning before we leave!!!


----------



## Whipperwhirl

Dittos TCD - you really have been an amazing source of info - THANK YOU - WHIP


----------



## CampingBandit

clkelley said:


> The worker told me inspection is on Tuesday and he will then apply the pool chemicals after inspection and then it will be turned over to Disney recreation on Wednesday.



I thought the water looked a bit odd.....


----------



## Tri-circle-D

hopeisb4u said:


> what great pics!! I was so sorry that i couldn't find my camera to take any while i was there this past week. Especially a pic of the worker taking a nap by the bathrooms...that would have been a classic!!! TCD i think i came up on you asking questions to the workers that were laying sod. I saw a man on a bike, in a semi hawaiian floral shirt asking when the pool would be ready. I listeaned patiently! I heard him say...yeah i think they are pretty much sticking to schedule!! HELLO!!!! wasn't the schedule supposed to be march?!  anyways! after hearing, possibly you, fish for answers, i thought to myself...hmmmm...i wonder if he is spying for the DIS boards!! hee hee ...could i be right? was it you!!!
> 
> i did try to find the guy with tooter shooters...but i didn't come across the first neon green signs! must've been due to the rain!



No, that wasn't me.   I don't remember seeing anyone laying sod on this trip, or wearing a Hawaiian shirt.  Sounds like maybe DaveInTN?



beccaewert said:


> Ok...now that we have the pool pretty much finished up and ready for this week to open....Has anyone heard the timeline for the new splash zone, and when it might be completed?
> 
> I am planning 1st week of May, didn't know if there was a chance of it being completed or not?
> 
> TCD??? Any word?



The info I got was that Fort management was expecting a C.O. (certificate of occupancy) from the contractor on the pool later this week.  After that, they are bringing in pool furniture, and doing some cleaning, and getting ready to open the pool by Friday, April 10.

The splash zone is about a month from completion.  They will fence this area off when the pool initially opens.  It might be done by the first week of May.  It will be close.



clkelley said:


> We were at the Fort this morning and wandered around the pool this morning and got permission from a worker to enter the pool area and take some pictures. The slide painting is complete. The worker told me inspection is on Tuesday and he will then apply the pool chemicals after inspection and then it will be turned over to Disney recreation on Wednesday. I,m on the BlackBerry now so pictures in the morning. Also told about the Splash zone and that they had about a month on that.



This info about the splash zone is consistent with what I was told.  I would like to see a photo of the completed paint job on the slide.



CampingBandit said:


> I thought the water looked a bit odd.....



Yes the water is cloudy, and has a greenish tinge.  It does appear that the filtration system is running, but the chemicals must be out of whack.  The interior pool surface is white, so the water should not have a green tinge.  I am sure that this will be fixed in short order.

And Bama_ed- what a creative imagination you have!  Good job.  Our spying missions were not quite a glamorous as you have described, but we got the job done.

TCD


----------



## DaveInTN

Tri-circle-D said:


> No, that wasn't me.   I don't remember seeing anyone laying sod on this trip, or wearing a Hawaiian shirt.  Sounds like maybe DaveInTN?
> 
> TCD


I would like to deny that I was lurking around the Fort last week in a Hawaiian shirt, but TCD has photographic proof.  And I don't know what you are referring to as "laying sod", but if it's what I think it is I only do that in the comfort stations...


----------



## clkelley

As promised, here are the pictures we got on Sunday morning:






























































The spa had been emptied again, and was being refilled, and there were workers on the big lifts working on the lights.


----------



## clkelley

Also, this is kind of pool related.

This picture was taken at the golf cart parking near the campfire.


----------



## nikkipowell1

Since I am a newbie and have never been to the fort, is the little square pool a kiddie pool?  Do they have ladders you use to enter and exit the pool?


----------



## clkelley

The little square pool is a kiddie pool.

And yes there are ladders to enter the pool and at one end there are steps leading into the water the entire width.


----------



## Tri-circle-D

Carol-  Good job.  I can't believe that you got permission to enter and take photos. I never thought about that.  Asking permission.  I'll have to remember that!  I wondered what they brought that big lift in there for.  At first I thought it was to paint the slide, but they had ladders tall enough for that.  I didn't think I would like the slide painted brown, but it looks OK.  Also, the rope netting that is shown in your photos around the slide was not there on Saturday.  It really looks like the pool will be ready to go this week!

TCD


----------



## clkelley

Tri-circle-D said:


> Carol-  Good job.  I can't believe that you got permission to enter and take photos. I never thought about that.  Asking permission.  I'll have to remember that!  I wondered what they brought that big lift in there for.  At first I thought it was to paint the slide, but they had ladders tall enough for that.  I didn't think I would like the slide painted brown, but it looks OK.  Also, the rope netting that is shown in your photos around the slide was not there on Saturday.  It really looks like the pool will be ready to go this week!
> 
> TCD



Quite honestly, I would have never asked, but my Rick seems to have a way with people, and can "sell" anybody.  Plus, there were no actual "Disney" people around.  This guy worked for the pool chemical contractor, and I would imagine the guys working the lights were contractors also.

But is was kind of cool to actually go in there


----------



## ynottony99

clkelley said:


> The spa had been emptied again, and was being refilled, and there were workers on the big lifts working on the lights.



*I think that there was a picture posted on here of somebody sticking their big ole dirty feet in that spa, probably cheaper to drain it and start over than dump enough chemicals in there to clean it up! *


----------



## We4mickey

clkelley said:


> As promised, here are the pictures we got on Sunday morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The spa had been emptied again, and was being refilled, and there were workers on the big lifts working on the lights.



They must have found out TCD had his feet in the water. 
Great pics Carol!


----------



## Tri-circle-D

ynottony99 said:


> *I think that there was a picture posted on here of somebody sticking their big ole dirty feet in that spa, probably cheaper to drain it and start over than dump enough chemicals in there to clean it up! *





We4mickey said:


> They must have found out TCD had his feet in the water.
> Great pics Carol!




Hey!

Is this pick on TCD week?

Good thing I didn't step in the pool, too! (I guess TCD DD's feet weren't as gnarly).

TCD


----------



## BradyBz12

OH so appropriate that TCD (and DD) were the first ones to go "in" the pool/hot tub!

Thanks again for all the fantastic detective work and photos.  Unlike past trips, I have a feeling DH and I will be spending quite a bit of time at the pool this Nov.


----------



## LONE-STAR

Tri-circle-D said:


> Hey!
> 
> Is this pick on TCD week?
> 
> TCD



After April fool's it would be well deserved.


----------



## Live4FW

Tri-circle-D said:


> Hey!
> 
> Is this pick on TCD week?
> 
> TCD



I look at it this way.  If you got to go to the Fort and I didn't then you are fair game


----------



## Eeyore'sthebest

Is it me or does that spa look like a guitar?  

I thought someone was posting from ASMusic!  And great pictures Carol.  Thanks.


----------



## LONE-STAR

Eeyore'sthebest said:


> Is it me or does that spa look like a guitar?
> 
> I thought someone was posting from ASMusic!  And great pictures Carol.  Thanks.



I saw it to. I think TCD took the real FW hot tub plans. Then replaced them with a fake. You know how those spy's are.


----------



## 69RoadRunner

Tri-circle-D said:


> The splash zone is about a month from completion.  They will fence this area off when the pool initially opens.  It might be done by the first week of May.  It will be close.
> 
> TCD



Is the splash zone the slide area?

I really hope it's done by the first week in May!  If that mouse doesn't have it done by then, there might be Mickey burgers on the grill!


----------



## Tri-circle-D

LONE-STAR said:


> After April fool's it would be well deserved.





Live4FW said:


> I look at it this way.  If you got to go to the Fort and I didn't then you are fair game



Yes, I do deserve it.  Don't worry, I can take it. 



69RoadRunner said:


> Is the splash zone the slide area?



No, the splash zone is a separate area off to the side of where the kiddie pool is located.  It is separate from the new tower and slide.  It looks like it will be shaped like a large oval.  Apparently, it will have play equipment suitable for younger children.  A castmember I spoke to, who seemed to know what he was talking about, said it would have a small tower and slides (yes plural) for smaller children.  This area is still pretty much a mess, and is going to be fenced off from the rest of the pool area until it is completed in "about a month" after the pool opens.

TCD


----------



## 69RoadRunner

I have a 2 year old and 5 year old, so the splash zone would be nice to have the first week of May.


----------



## ldubberly

ok, did I miss something???? What is the hot tub the shape of? I'm sure with the talented imagineers at Disney, that they have some sort of theme in mind for it.  Personally, I would have made it the shape of a huge kettle with a campfire underneath it to look like we are getting boiled in tar by Brer Fox.


----------



## rimmer

ldubberly said:


> ok, did I miss something???? What is the hot tub the shape of? I'm sure with the talented imagineers at Disney, that they have some sort of theme in mind for it.  Personally, I would have made it the shape of a huge kettle with a campfire underneath it to look like we are getting boiled in tar by Brer Fox.


----------



## Shan-man

I hear banjo music... paddle faster!


----------



## turtleblue

ldubberly said:


> ok, did I miss something???? What is the hot tub the shape of? I'm sure with the talented imagineers at Disney, that they have some sort of theme in mind for it.  Personally, I would have made it the shape of a huge kettle with a campfire underneath it to look like we are getting boiled in tar by Brer Fox.



It looks like a horseshoe to me.


----------



## CampingBandit

My DD thinks it looks like the shape of a pear.....

BTW, what's the weather like at Thanksgiving.  Will we be able to swim without freezing our tails off?


----------



## DznyRulz

CampingBandit said:


> Will we be able to swim without freezing our tails off?



Yes.  The pool is heated as, I believe, are all the pools in the resort.


----------



## MBMacs

They are opening pool in AM. The splash area is not done. They had a catered lunch for the workers today. They were pressure washing the area as well as cleaning the grounds. Employees were stocking the snack bar. We will check it again later.


----------



## Tri-circle-D

MBMacs said:


> They are opening pool in AM. The splash area is not done. They had a catered lunch for the workers today. They were pressure washing the area as well as cleaning the grounds. Employees were stocking the snack bar. We will check it again later.



So, the signs saying the Meadow Snack Bar was opening on April 9 are correct!

If you are there, you need to be the first one down the slide!

And . . .

We need photos of the finished product!

TCD


----------



## MBMacs

Trying to use Palm Pilot as modem, not sure if it will work. If someone wants to email .e or text me, I will reply with the pics so someone else can post them. At the risk of getting in trouble email is  TM252@aol.com   text number is 843-241-1905, and yes I know it aint a great idea post email or phone number, but they are work number & email. Also the pool funriture at the other pool has been changed out.


----------



## ynottony99

turtleblue said:


> It looks like a horseshoe to me.


*
Welcome turtleblue!!  My wife saw this photo and thought it looked like Darth Vader's helmet.*


----------



## MBMacs

OK so here is the latest from a certain Manager who was working on the snack shack. Snack bar opens Thursady, pool, slide, kids pool & hot tub open Friday  morning. Splash zone will not be open untill the end of the month. I am now sending TCD some phone pics, forgive the quality. Sorry if they do not show much new, the cast members did not want their pics taken.


----------



## JHawk

Tri-circle-D said:


> If you are there, you need to be the first one down the slide!
> 
> TCD



We just rode by on our way back from the Outpost Bus Depot and heard hoops and hollars comming from the pool.  It seems that the lifeguard CM's are the first to get to slide the slide.


----------



## kaguilbeau

JHawk said:


> We just rode by on our way back from the Outpost Bus Depot and heard hoops and hollars comming from the pool.  It seems that the lifeguard CM's are the first to get to slide the slide.



Aawweee - that is so cool


----------



## Tri-circle-D

Here are the photos taken by MBMacs:


























Thanks for sending these.

I would really like to see how things look when the fence comes down and the pool opens!!
TCD


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Bobby says the hot tub is in the shape of a ukulele.  Final answer.


----------



## JHawk

I have a few more from today...





















































Tri-circle-D said:


> I would really like to see how things look when the fence comes down and the pool opens!!
> TCD


 I will try to get these on Friday!


----------



## ntsammy5

ftwildernessguy said:


> Bobby says the hot tub is in the shape of a ukulele.  Final answer.



What does Bobby say about the beer taps?


----------



## 3gr8kids

ntsammy5 said:


> What does Bobby say about the beer taps?



They're in the shape of ukulele's too


----------



## OK GRUMPY

Those pictures are so beautiful! I can't wait to see when the fence comes down! The pool looks good!


----------



## graciejane

The pictures are great.  Now if I can only convince DH the a trip to FW is in the budget.....


----------



## des1954

ftwildernessguy said:


> Bobby says the hot tub is in the shape of a ukulele. Final answer.


 
I say it looks like an arrowhead!


----------



## Thumper_ehhhhh

Tri-circle-D said:


> So, the signs saying the Meadow Snack Bar was opening on April 9 are correct!
> 
> If you are there, you need to be the first one down the slide!
> 
> And . . .
> 
> We need photos of the finished product!
> 
> TCD



TCD I was expecting you to be the first down the slide lol with pictures


----------



## Tri-circle-D

Thumper_ehhhhh said:


> TCD I was expecting you to be the first down the slide lol with pictures




Maybe I was the first one down the slide, but it was too dark to get a good photo 

Thanks to those of you there now for posting updated photos!

This one from JHawk (great job, BTW ) shows what looks like the old pool rules sign has been posted:






I am interested in knowing whether it still says that the pool is open 24 hours.

When I legally pool hopped to the WL pool last week, I snapped these photos of their rule signs:











As you can see, the WL pool and spa are closed at night. 

What are the rules at the Fort? _(not that the rules are of any particular relevance to many of us here on the Disboards  )_
TCD


----------



## Thumper_ehhhhh

Rules what rule. We dont need no stinkin rules.


----------



## rimmer

Those pics look great, I was there last week and was really disappointed we didn't get a chance to slide in.  Oh well, for those of you that will, slide down once for me 

One of the days I was there we were on the boat to MK and noticed a small crane at the old river country, I was wondering if they were possibly moving something over for the splash zone.  Was there a splash zone at river country?  I was pretty young when I was there and don't remember much beyond almost drowning in the waves.


----------



## Shan-man

Nevermind


----------



## 4mickey2

the higher ups just told me that the pool should open tomorrow morning.  that is if everything goes alright today..


----------



## Tri-circle-D

I received the following photos via private spy transmission from Agent MBMacs this morning.

These are photos of the pool from this morning, 4/9/09.

Looks like the fence is still up 

But, I think I see something new!

It looks like there is water coming out of the tower, and shooting onto the slide!  (well, in one of the photos it looks like it might need a little adjusting).


























Congratulations, MBMacs, you have earned your TCD Junior Deputy badge, with all rights and privileges appertaining thereto! 

TCD


----------



## Disney crazy mama

I am so excited.  I just recently started really watching these boards.  Our trip is in 105 days.  I can't get enough info on this pool.  My kids will love it.  

The old pool was very nice and refreshing, but this will be great.


----------



## handman64

This has been really great to sit back and watch all this happen- it's been a long time coming.

Now....I'm waiting for the first thread titled:

Who Misses the Old FW pool?
---remember when it was quiet at the pool. No slide, no splash zone- just water.

I'm sure it will happen.


----------



## GoCamels

Tri-circle-D said:


> What are the rules at the Fort? _(not that the rules are of any particular relevance to many of us here on the Disboards  )_
> TCD



I got a feeling that the reason the FW pool can be open 24/7 is because it is seperated so far from any sleeping areas/camp sites.  Most if not all the other resort pools are well within shouting distance from any silliness that goes on in pools in the middle of the night...not that I would know anything about the silliness that went on at 3AM last Easter at The Meadow...


----------



## DaveInTN

GoCamels said:


> I got a feeling that the reason the FW pool can be open 24/7 is because it is seperated so far from any sleeping areas/camp sites.  Most if not all the other resort pools are well within shouting distance from any silliness that goes on in pools in the middle of the night...not that I would know anything about the silliness that went on at 3AM last Easter at The Meadow...


Were you dressed up as a bunny again GoCamels??


----------



## MBMacs

OK, I am at the pool now. pool opens at 10 AM Friday. Old furniture is out, fence is gone, temp barricade is up. Fence around splash zone is up. They were changing bulbs & cleaning bathrooms. Snack shack was open bit had no takers while here. Next update will be either toorrow or later tonight if we hop the barricade. I sent TCD some pocs of the life guards in the pool and on the slide. As the suits said, they were taking  care of final touches.


----------



## ynottony99

MBMacs said:


> OK, I am at the pool now. pool opens at 10 AM Friday. Old furniture is out, fence is gone, temp barricade is up. Fence around splash zone is up. They were changing bulbs & cleaning bathrooms. Snack shack was open bit had no takers while here. Next update will be either toorrow or later tonight if we hop the barricade. I sent TCD some pocs of the life guards in the pool and on the slide. As the suits said, they were taking  care of final touches.



*I hope you can be there in time to get someone in line to be the first official user of the slide!!!!  It really needs to be someone from the Dis!
*


----------



## Tri-circle-D

Well, here they are!

Agent MBMacs' latest spy photos!

Another nice job!

This is exciting to see !!!



















































WAY TO GO MBMACS!!!!!!!

I can't tell you how tempted I am to hop in the car and head to the Fort!

TCD


----------



## BradyBz12

Woo hoo!!  
People in the pool 

Thanks again to all who've given us such accurate and up-to-the-minute info and photos all along the way.  I'll say it again...


----------



## ynottony99

*So is this 'unauthorized' activity??   I see no lifeguards, the fabric is not up on the fence at the splash zone, where is everyone else???   Is that MBMac and company making sure they are the first ones in??*


----------



## DisneyVC

That looks so exciting.  I think I need to book a trip!!


----------



## WeCampDisney

It's been so fun to watch the developement of our new pool and surrounding area! Thanks to all who posted the great pics!  The hot tub! the big slide! the new landscaping! the new kiddy splash zone under construction! We have been prefering Dec. as the best time to come to WDW, but now we are planning a July 4th trip. The new improved pool area makes the summer time a little more attractive. We are very excited. Thanks to Disney for finally doing this, we love you , man! Now if we could just get the peacocks back...


----------



## JHawk

Tri-circle-D said:


> This one from JHawk (great job, BTW ) shows what looks like the old pool rules sign has been posted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am interested in knowing whether it still says that the pool is open 24 hours.
> 
> TCD



I went back to look at the sign in this picture and it appears as though it gives "slide rules"






From my vantage points I didn't notice the "pool rules" sign.

A few more from this evening. Like others have reported we were told by CM's present that the pool will open tomorrow at 10ish.

Some details added since yesterday; the barrels and wagon wheel.


----------



## Momofejlg

Thanks for all the updates on the pool  We can't wait to try it in 10 days!!
Now I really need to pack and plan our parks days if I can get off of the boards!


----------



## MBMacs

The girls are planning on getting to the pool by 915 tomorrow so I need to get the srinks on ice. one downer according to the girls is the pretzels are no longer on the menu. will ppst tomorrow on what happens. Enjoy this trip around the sun.


----------



## 4mickey2

10 am pool will be open.  they wanted to open it tonight but, the chemical balance wasn't correct.

the snack shack was open.  looks like they have some pretty decent food and prices.  we got to try the hot dog with pulled pork and coleslaw on it.  it was actually really good.......  even better cause we got it for free 

but, i would recommend it (it really was good)..

we4mickey, we will try to bring some of this weather home with us..


----------



## Shan-man

4mickey2 said:


> we got to try the hot dog with pulled pork and coleslaw on it.  it was actually really good.......  even better cause we got it for free



I'm sorry, are you sure you were at Disney World?


----------



## 4mickey2

oh yeah, we were right next to the pool and there were about 40 or more employees there working.  the head chef to the wilderness lodge & fort wilderness was the one that handed it to us.  he said you really need to try it and tell me what you think..  

it was good.


----------



## GOBA Mom Lynn

Just want to say a great big Thank Youto all those who have been posting all these pictures!

I was starting to worry a little bit that the pool wasn't going to be done by the 20th, but now that we have photographic proof of it all, I'm super excited!  Now all I have to do is finish packing!


----------



## JHawk

deleted duplicate post


----------



## bama_ed

Thanks for all the pictures! 

That is a lot of deck chairs.  They must be expecting a big crowd at the grand opening.

Bama ED


----------



## Whipperwhirl

This is very exciting - memorial day here we come!!!


----------



## dale62676

Thanks to everyone who posted updates and pictures! This has been a fun thread to read!


----------



## hopeisb4u

okay....i'm loading up the bikes on the car tonight!!!! we'll park in the overflow, and ride to the pool & WOO HOO!!!!!  don't tell that one person though. . . 'although....she may be there for me to sublet her site, so i will not be 'stealing' the pool!!


----------



## kaguilbeau

hopeisb4u said:


> okay....i'm loading up the bikes on the car tonight!!!! we'll park in the overflow, and ride to the pool & WOO HOO!!!!!  . . . .




You just couldn't stand it any longer, could you??


----------



## MBMacs

Kids are in line for the slide will open any minue now. Will send some pics. There were about a dozen people waiting.


----------



## auntie

Wow...live report of the first trip down the slide of a campging board member...THIS is history in the making! 
Thanks for your reports and up to the minute updates!


----------



## lucy_love

I just showed the pics to my dad and that convinced him to book a last minute trip! 

Thank you FW Spies! 

I do wish they splurged and bought new chairs


----------



## BradyBz12

MBMacs said:


> Kids are in line for the slide will open any minue now. Will send some pics. There were about a dozen people waiting.


----------



## auntie

Do we have  "splashdown" yet?....

10.... 9...8...7...6....5....4....3....2....1....


----------



## BradyBz12




----------



## auntie




----------



## MBMacs

POOLS IS OPEN, THE SLIDE
 IS  OPEN. The kids are back in line. They had a little ceremony . The tower is a Rail Road tower from 1973. Pics later &, now its Peg & My turn.


----------



## 2goofycampers

MBMacs said:


> POOLS IS OPEN, THE SLIDE
> IS  OPEN. The kids are back in line. They had a little ceremony . The tower is a Rail Road tower from 1973. Pics later &, now its Peg & My turn.


----------



## auntie

MBMacs said:


> POOLS IS OPEN, THE SLIDE
> IS  OPEN. The kids are back in line. They had a little ceremony . The tower is a Rail Road tower from 1973. Pics later &, now its Peg & My turn.


----------



## UMADDBG

WOOHOO!


----------



## BradyBz12




----------



## MBMacs

We have splash down. I have personally tested the slide twice, as well as Peg. The girls have gone so many times. The hot tub is open but has too many people in it. Now its cocktail time. Will send TCD some pics later.


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

can't wait to see more pics!  Thanks for the up to the minute reports!!!


----------



## DRWalum

MBMacs said:


> We have splash down. I have personally tested the slide twice, as well as Peg. The girls have gone so many times. The hot tub is open but has too many people in it. Now its cocktail time. Will send TCD some pics later.



Cocktail time @ 10:38 AM ??? What ............ do you think you are on vacation ??!! Bet you guys are having a blast    Can't wait to see the pics


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

It is 5 o'clock somewhere!!!


----------



## DaveInTN

MBMacs said:


> ...The hot tub is open but has too many people in it...


Well we saw that one coming.  

BUT, the important thing is, THE POOL IS OPEN!!


----------



## JPG

WoooooHooooooo!!!!!!!!!!   Awesome!! Glad you guys are having fun!!  Thanks for the report...


----------



## BradyBz12

...and someone *here* was one of the first people IN the pool and down that dang slide!!!


----------



## rimmer

How exciting, although I must admit I'm very jealous, I was there just 6 days ago and not sure we'll be camping again after this last trip.  Maybe we'll come back and stay in the cabins and we'll get our chance down the slide then.  Have lots of fun!!!

Great pics and spying everyone.  It has been a fun thread


----------



## GOBA Mom Lynn

WooHoo!!!
How exciting!
MBMacs makes DIS boards history! 
They deserve a special tag or siggy pic or something!

Can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## Tri-circle-D

MBMacs pics from today:





























































TCD


----------



## MBMacs

I sent TCD a bunch of pics. Peggy (PJCINDERELLA) is also sending him 2 short vids of the opening. Man you have never seen so many people in that pool. Had plenty of chances to talk to suits. had cms directing cart parking to the new lot near camp fire, even saw a bus driver acting as a crossing guard in front of trading post.


----------



## MBMacs

Just wanted to say thanks to TCD for helping us the past few days. We appreciate the help.


----------



## Thumper_ehhhhh

I agree TCD and all the others who snooped , sluthed , and got into trouble doing what you do best. Feeding us the info we could not get ourselves Thank you Thank you Thankyou.


----------



## plutospup

Nice job on the pics!  It looks like the place was very busy.  In one of the pics of the slide/water tower it looks like the tower sprung a leak.  Does it spray out into the pool, or are my old eyes playing tricks on me?


----------



## Shan-man

Man do I miss the old pool...














Just kidding, someone had to do it!


----------



## plutospup

Too funny.  You knew someone was going to say that.


----------



## BradyBz12

Shan-man said:


> Man do I miss the old pool...


----------



## MBMacs

The slide does have some spray features, they changed it during the morning to just 1 spray over the slide into the pool. The others can spray into slide. They were trying to fix the traffic signal on the slide, not sure if they got it fixed. The lifeguard stands also have shutoff buttons which they hit a few times today when their were issues or a guard jumped into assist a swimmer. Overall I believe they did a great job, lots of fun for this 36 year old who remembers River Country.


----------



## DznyRulz

Woo Hoo!!! 
Thanks to everyone who contributed to this thread it's been a blast reading it. 
The excitement 
The anticipation 
The joy 

But, what are we gonna do now? 
We need something else.  Quick, somebody think of something.  The withdrawals are starting.   I don't know if I can make it until our trip in August.


----------



## clkelley

Well, there is still the splash zone construction 

Also, what will be done to 900, 1000, 1100.

There is also the question of the infamous "trailer display area"

So many questions!!!!


----------



## mrsscooter

what is the "trailer display area"......is that the spot around one of the little lakes/pond that they seem to be making new sites at?


----------



## DaveInTN

Is that the thing they were calling the "Visual Display Complex"?  That was kind of intriguing.  Maybe we could start a new thread....Something's Happening at the Visual Display Complex!...


----------



## Tri-circle-D

Hello all!

Two quick things, and I probably will not be back on the boards until Monday:

1.  MBMacs sent me two great short video clips of what looks like the actual "grand opening" of the slide, complete with a stampede of kids going up the stairs.  It appears that the video was taken on a Sprint phone. I tried to upload it to Photobucket, but have had no luck.  If anybody knows how to get the videos on here, or at least on utube, send a private message to MBMacs, and maybe everyone can see them!

2.  I think that I possibly may have stumbled upon some information about the visual display complex on my most recent visit to the Fort.  I will post the details and some photos in my interminable Spring Break 2009 trip report, when I get to that part of my trip.  Probably later next week.

I also wanted to thank all who contributed to this thread. It has been fun reading along (and contributing), but Carol is right, the splash zone ain't done yet, so this thread is not finished.

Happy Easter, everyone!

TCD


----------



## Shan-man

For those late to the party, the questions regarding the "visual display complex" harken back to a work permit Disney filed for the "installing merchandising trailers at visual display complex" from January 26 (originally posted here) and on Feb 2 for demolition and abatement for a visual display complex (originally posted here). This post adds the detail that there would be 18 modular trailers, and that the permits were filed at the same time as the expansion of 600 was filed -- suggesting that the projects were related.

There are lots of other posts with speculation as to what these disparate bits add up to, but those are the factual elements from which we might springboard.


----------



## clkelley

Yep, that's what I was talking about!!  It was a little late for me to be looking up that kind of stuff  Thanks Shan!


----------



## stacktester

I went to the Fort last night to pick up my golf cart and decided to do a little looping while there. Went by the pool and saw a few kids in the hot tub but only one kid in the pool. It looked really good without that wall around it. We went thru almost every loop and I only saw one site empty and that was in 1600 loop. Has anyone ever walked in the barn area and looked at the horses? I didn't see any signs saying not to go in that area. A couple cm's walked right by us and said nothing.


----------



## Doggmeat

stacktester said:


> I went to the Fort last night to pick up my golf cart and decided to do a little looping while there. Went by the pool and saw a few kids in the hot tub but only one kid in the pool. It looked really good without that wall around it. We went thru almost every loop and I only saw one site empty and that was in 1600 loop. Has anyone ever walked in the barn area and looked at the horses? I didn't see any signs saying not to go in that area. A couple cm's walked right by us and said nothing.



which barn stack? front barn or back barn? back barn you can go as far as the chain/wall inside(im sure you know this, i think..been a long day already).
the front barn i always thought it was off limits except to cast members, so i never tried


----------



## JHawk

Shan-man said:


> Man do I miss the old pool...



maybe this will help...


----------



## ynottony99

JHawk said:


> maybe this will help...



*Awesome!*


----------



## shoreline99

You can go in the back barn as far as the chain. They usually bring horses down to that point to groom them. My kids stood and watched them for a while the other afternoon.


----------



## CampingBandit

I count 14 people in the 9 person hottub, though some are kids....

Nov can't come soon enough!


----------



## Disney John

Does anyone have a picture or copy of the new menu at the Meadows snack bar QS, including prices yet?


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

Man it looks so cool! I can imagine the line for the pool will be long most of the time. LOL 

However... something I'm just now noticing. Am I the only one a bit concerned about how SHARP cornered the raised level is around the pool? That looks like an accident waiting to happen (water= slippery + sharp corners on raised edge around pool = not good especially for kids who don't always "walk carefully".) 
Like I said -something I just noticed...... 
(as well as they allow you to stand on the raised edge right by the slide?  But mostly I'm concerned about that raised edge and how shape cornered/edged it looks.


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

The hot tub must not be very warm if they are allowing young kids in it?

Oh and thanks to all those that have posted updates and photos! It looks awesome to me- well especially the slide and hopefully we won't have to worry about getting chairs. We don't really spend much time in chairs anyway but my gosh that's a lot of chairs- so maybe we will. LOL

Can anyone confirm there are no age or height restrictions on the slide? My eldest (15) might be upset if she can't slide after I've told her all about how great the pool is now with the slide and all. She's always bummed (for years now) that she can't go on the mickey slide on the Disney cruise. Who am I kidding- I'd like to slide also! LMK


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

Disney John said:


> Does anyone have a picture or copy of the new menu at the Meadows snack bar QS, including prices yet?



I don't recall exactly what all they had but I saw a lg hot dog with pork BBQ and slaw on it for around $8 and the standard small frozen mediocre pizza for around $7+, I think they also had a pork BBQ sandwich for around $8, plus some childrens meal offerings.
and beer for the obscene price of $5.25.... for only one aluminum bottle...


----------



## RuneSpyder

Does anyone know if they have kids lifejackets available at the new pool?  Out three year old will definately need one.  If not, we can just bring one of our own but I would like the save the room in a suitcase.


----------



## Skyw

Just wondering if the "splash zone" had some updates. I am kinda missing the pool updates!!!!!


----------



## TEENEE

BibbidyBobbidyBoo said:


> The hot tub must not be very warm if they are allowing young kids in it?
> 
> Oh and thanks to all those that have posted updates and photos! It looks awesome to me- well especially the slide and hopefully we won't have to worry about getting chairs. We don't really spend much time in chairs anyway but my gosh that's a lot of chairs- so maybe we will. LOL
> 
> Can anyone confirm there are no age or height restrictions on the slide? My eldest (15) might be upset if she can't slide after I've told her all about how great the pool is now with the slide and all. She's always bummed (for years now) that she can't go on the mickey slide on the Disney cruise. Who am I kidding- I'd like to slide also! LMK



We got in the hot tub around 11:30 Saturday night. It was warm but certainly not hot at that time of night. However the sign says the temp is 104. It also states that you should only stay in for 15 minutes.

My husband watched a real little guy go down the slide, this little tike could not have been more than 2 years old. He laughed the whole way down the slide. Dad was at the top watching and mom was in the pool to catch him. He couldn't wait to go again. Adults were going down the slide too. So your dd has nothing to worry about. Oh and it was really fun.


----------



## cjalphonso

Shan-man said:


> For those late to the party, the questions regarding the "visual display complex" harken back to a work permit Disney filed for the "installing merchandising trailers at visual display complex" from January 26 (originally posted here) and on Feb 2 for demolition and abatement for a visual display complex (originally posted here). This post adds the detail that there would be 18 modular trailers, and that the permits were filed at the same time as the expansion of 600 was filed -- suggesting that the projects were related.
> 
> There are lots of other posts with speculation as to what these disparate bits add up to, but those are the factual elements from which we might springboard.



Shan-man, I was looking at a map of FW that I downloaded from somewhere and noticed an area directly across from the 100 loop that is indicated as "Coachman RV Display", not sure if this is related or not, just thought I would bring it to your attention. The pdf of the map looks like it was created on 6/11/2003.


----------



## Shan-man

The Coachman display has been gone for a few years, so I doubt there is any connection to that, but (brace yourself for wild speculation) maybe the 600 loop expansion was originally going to be an expansion of that idea, to showcase 18 models from, say, Fleetwood and once work began the manufacturer, stricken by the economic downturn, backed out and Disney decided to go ahead and make it a regular loop. This theory does make sense of why we never saw a permit for 600, and why we never saw anything having to do with merchandising trailers.


----------



## des1954

Skyw said:


> Just wondering if the "splash zone" had some updates. I am kinda missing the pool updates!!!!!


 

Splash Zone as of Easter 2009...












Pictures of pool in use on Easter 2009...


----------



## ntsammy5

Are the otters life guards now?


----------



## ynottony99

*Thanks Debbie!  *


----------



## Goofy-dad

Do we know any of the unique features yet?  

Those water things that shoot up randomly I am guessing? (not sure what they are called)  What else would there be?

Also, will there be an age limit on it...like some of the kiddie playgrounds?  

Can't wait...will be there in October to give it a go!! 


P.S.  love this thread!


----------



## BradyBz12

Looks like the splash zone is starting to shape up... and "painter guy" FINALLY finished the job on the slide.  

Thanks for the photos, Debbie!


----------



## Skyw

thanks for the splash zone photos. We will officially be there the 30th of April. I can't wait!!


----------



## RuneSpyder

I'm guessing the splash zone isn't gonna be up and running by the time we get there on May 24th.


----------



## Live4FW

RuneSpyder said:


> I'm guessing the splash zone isn't gonna be up and running by the time we get there on May 24th.



From everything I have seen, heard, or has been reported here, it is expected to open at the end of April.  Even with some delays, it should be open by the time you get there.

We are going to be there on the 22nd and hope it is open also!


----------



## nikkipowell1

Live4FW said:


> From everything I have seen, heard, or has been reported here, it is expected to open at the end of April.  Even with some delays, it should be open by the time you get there.
> 
> We are going to be there on the 22nd and hope it is open also!



Were gonna be there May 27 - June 3.  Will you still be there?  I have my DIS signs ready to be posted


----------



## MBMacs

As for the slide, there are no restrictions as to how old or young or big or small. Trust me we saw all sizes and ages. However, I find it odd that a parent would force a kid onto the slide or better yet, make the kid walk back down the steps alone because they changed their mind, while the parent still went down, saw this a few times. Takes all types I guess. Sunday night before leaving we went back to the pool for one more slide and swim. Between 9pm and 930pm, slide was wide open. hot tub had a bunch of kids as did the pool who were  rude to the lifeguards and other guests. Got to the point where the life guards had security come and send the kids back to the parents. I am only 36, but to hear the language coming from these kids was crazy. Life guard we spoke to said this was the one issue they were concerned with. On a side note, man was that slide fun. Closest we will get to River Country I am sure.


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

depends on the age of the children you're talking about they are sending down. If not a toddler (ie: older than a toddler) you bet I'd be like okay don't wanna ride- back down the stairs you go but I'M SLIDING. 
LOL 
If you're talking about very young children.... well gosh!  


TEENEE said:


> We got in the hot tub around 11:30 Saturday night. It was warm but certainly not hot at that time of night. However the sign says the temp is 104. It also states that you should only stay in for 15 minutes.
> 
> My husband watched a real little guy go down the slide, this little tike could not have been more than 2 years old. He laughed the whole way down the slide. Dad was at the top watching and mom was in the pool to catch him. He couldn't wait to go again. Adults were going down the slide too. So your dd has nothing to worry about. Oh and it was really fun.


Thanks for the info. I figured they must not be keeping it really hot if they are allowing children in it! Kids don't need to be in hot tubs that are really hot tubs instead of "warm tubs" LOL 

Did anyone else have any concerns about the raised area they have around that pool? why was that necessary? It looks pretty high and sharp edged.. looks like an accident waiting to happen to me! No one else thinks that?


----------



## Shan-man

BibbidyBobbidyBoo said:


> Did anyone else have any concerns about the raised area they have around that pool? why was that necessary? It looks pretty high and sharp edged.. looks like an accident waiting to happen to me! No one else thinks that?



Yes, I agree. I voiced that concern about midway through the renovation.


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

nikkipowell1 said:


> Were gonna be there May 27 - June 3.  Will you still be there?  I have my DIS signs ready to be posted



We will be there May 30 - June 5... I have requested the 300 loop.  We are really looking forward to the new pool!!


----------



## ldubberly

BibbidyBobbidyBoo said:


> Did anyone else have any concerns about the raised area they have around that pool? why was that necessary? It looks pretty high and sharp edged.. looks like an accident waiting to happen to me! No one else thinks that?



I would think they put that there to eat up the large block of empty space that tends to become a running track for children.  With the planter there, it slows everyone down.


----------



## Live4FW

nikkipowell1 said:


> Were gonna be there May 27 - June 3.  Will you still be there?  I have my DIS signs ready to be posted



Yep, we will be there May 22 to May 31.  We'll be with the Group Gathering and already have our sign ready (thanks to BDRog!)


----------



## BradyBz12

BibbidyBobbidyBoo said:


> Did anyone else have any concerns about the raised area they have around that pool?



While I'm sure it will be a kid hazard, I'm equally sure that *I* will probably trip over it about 8 times...  (can you say klutz?)


----------



## Tigger0624

We stopped by the Fort last Friday to check out the new pool and go looping for the day. The slide was a blast, my 7yo loved it. My 2 yo wanted to go down too, but I was afraid to let him go alone w/o a swim vest on- so Daddy walked him back down the steps. 

I also wondered about the edge around the pool, but it makes for a nice place to sit and wet your feet while the kids play 

I am going through serious Fort withdrawl- and its 6 weeks till we go back!!!!

I may have to see if I cn get a site for a weekend trip in between!!!


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

Thank you. I knew I couldn't be the only one concerned about that thing! 

It's a planter? 
What I'm talking about is the raised edge/block thing around the pool. The other pools we've seen don't have that around it and I can't understand why they put that there. And it looks like SHARP edges and corners (not rounded at all) -it really looks like an accident waiting to happen. No scratch that- multiple accidents waiting to happen and I can't for the life of me figure out why they put that there. If they felt they needed a barricade around the pool for some reason- isn't there some other way that's a bit more safe? 

ugh I hate to be a complainer- the pool is cool but that edging really worries me. and yes like someone else said- not just for kids but myself too! I can see scraped and bruised shins already. LOL (but the CUTS is what worries me and that surely looks like it would cut pretty easily! looks very sharp edges). You know you could have the best kid in the world and they still might forget the "rules" around a pool and that edge just looks dangerous to me. Were they trying to get people to not go in the pool on the sides or something? I can't figure out what it's purpose is and why it was necessary. sigh

(ps. how is the raised edge any better to sit on than a normal side of a pool?)


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

Live4FW said:


> Yep, we will be there May 22 to May 31.  We'll be with the Group Gathering and already have our sign ready (thanks to BDRog!)



What's the group gathering? we'll be there from may 23rd to the 30th!


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

the raised edge around the pool is not anything new.. it has always been there.  I agree with you that it could be a safety hazzard for cuts and so forth, it is also a safety guard for other things... like people walking into the pool.


----------



## Memph1s

There has always been a lip around the pool. I think it is there to help keep wind blown trash and leaves out of the pool. I wonder if this new really large lip has anything to do with keeping golf carts out of the pool.


----------



## jason_rving

Memph1s said:


> There has always been a lip around the pool. I think it is there to help keep wind blown trash and leaves out of the pool. I wonder if this new really large lip has anything to do with keeping golf carts out of the pool.



I think you are on to something.  I have seen it keep out tons of those small leaves that fall next to the pool.  And I remember reading on here that someone had actually seen a golf cart in the pool.  Also, there are many bikes and scooters in close proximity.  That lip would keep those out (to a large degree) as well.    With no fence around the fort pool, it slows down toddlers from walking right in.


----------



## Thumper_ehhhhh

jason_rving said:


> I think you are on to something.  I have seen it keep out tons of those small leaves that fall next to the pool.  And I remember reading on here that someone had actually seen a golf cart in the pool.  Also, there are many bikes and scooters in close proximity.  That lip would keep those out (to a large degree) as well.    With no fence around the fort pool, it slows down toddlers from walking right in.



On top of all that it allows the pool to be at least 6 inches deeper.


----------



## fldisneyfamily

Thumper_ehhhhh said:


> On top of all that it allows the pool to be at least 6 inches deeper.



Or a swimmer 6 inches shorter!!


----------



## Tri-circle-D

I have been thinking about the concerns expressed about the safety of the raised pool edge.

Here are a couple of before and after photos:











The new pool edge definitely looks higher than the old one.

But, I am not sure that I follow what the safety concern is.  Is it a tripping hazard?  The possibility of hitting yourself on the sharp edge?  I really don't see anything dangerous about the new design.

TCD


----------



## Live4FW

I look at it this way.  I have spent _*a lot of time *_at the FW pool and never saw anyone injure themselves on the raised edge.  I am not saying it didn't happen or couldn't... just that I never saw it happen during all the times I was there.

Besides, if anyone's kids would do it, mine probably would be the ones


----------



## we3peas

I just hope it's made of tile instead of that rough rock/concrete they used to have. It used to ruin the bottoms of swimsuits when sitting on the edge.


----------



## proudmomof4

we3peas said:


> I just hope it's made of tile instead of that rough rock/concrete they used to have. It used to ruin the bottoms of swimsuits when sitting on the edge.



ditto


----------



## JPG

Tri-circle-D said:


> I have been thinking about the concerns expressed about the safety of the raised pool edge.
> The new pool edge definitely looks higher than the old one.
> 
> But, I am not sure that I follow what the safety concern is.  Is it a tripping hazard?  The possibility of hitting yourself on the sharp edge?  I really don't see anything dangerous about the new design.
> 
> TCD



I agree...I think we are worrying about nothing here. Just be cautious as you should normally be and have fun!


----------



## des1954

The new border is definitely higher than the old one. IMHO, it suppresses kids from taking a running start to jump in the pool. (Adults, too). Also...they made the deep end shallower. The whole pool appears to be about the same depth - 3.9 feet. The rope that marked the deep end is now gone - or at least it was on Easter Sunday.

The shape of the pool is the same - nothing done with that. They just poured more concrete to make the pool shallower overall, and raised the lip - put in new tile, slide, a spa, and the soon to open "splash zone". With the addition of the slide, splash zone & spa, a lot of seating area was sacrificed.


----------



## Tiggntaz

Tri-circle-D said:


> Here are a couple of before and after photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TCD



TCD is that a new photo? Did they take the fence down??


----------



## beccaewert

this is the pic of the pool (pre-slide) before the construction  began...this is the old pool


----------



## Tri-circle-D

Tiggntaz said:


> TCD is that a new photo? Did they take the fence down??



No.  I took that photo in in the beginning of January, 2009, before any work was done on the pool.  As you can see, there were no changes made to the "footprint" of the pool or kiddie pool.

My intention was to use this photo as before photo.  At the time, no one really knew for sure what was going to be done.  I expected the kiddie pool and pool to be torn out.  As you can see from this photo, I didn't include the area of major change--the area where the new slide is now.

TCD


----------



## beagles7278

des1954 said:


> The new border is definitely higher than the old one. IMHO, it suppresses kids from taking a running start to jump in the pool. (Adults, too).



That makes sense with pool being shallower.


----------



## Tri-circle-D

we3peas said:


> I just hope it's made of tile instead of that rough rock/concrete they used to have. It used to ruin the bottoms of swimsuits when sitting on the edge.





proudmomof4 said:


> ditto



Sorry, ladies, but maybe you should plan on wearing last year's suit to the new pool:






Doesn't look too suit friendly to me.

TCD

p.s. as the father of three daughters, I know the price of a swimsuit.  Bad show again WDW!  Why does this edge need to be that rough? With the pool as shallow as it is, I can see lots of folks sitting on this edge, and easing in to the pool.  Something a little more suit friendly would have been a wise choice here.


----------



## des1954

Unfortunately, if it were smooth, people would be slipping on it & hurting themselves. While I personally don't like the rough surface, I understand why they did it.


----------



## DaveInTN

des1954 said:


> Unfortunately, if it were smooth, people would be slipping on it & hurting themselves. While I personally don't like the rough surface, I understand why they did it.


I agree.  I slipped on a smooth pool edge a couple of years ago at a Marriott resort in AZ...went into the pool and nearly whacked my head on the edge as I went down.  That edge was smooth concrete, but when wet it was like ice!

If I had actually hit my head, I could have gotten really hurt and would be even slower than I already am!  Of course, the free Marriott nights would've helped!


----------



## Tri-circle-D

des1954 said:


> Unfortunately, if it were smooth, people would be slipping on it & hurting themselves. While I personally don't like the rough surface, I understand why they did it.


 




DaveInTN said:


> I agree.  I slipped on a smooth pool edge a couple of years ago at a Marriott resort in AZ...went into the pool and nearly whacked my head on the edge as I went down.  That edge was smooth concrete, but when wet it was like ice!
> 
> If I had actually hit my head, I could have gotten really hurt and would be even slower than I already am!  Of course, the free Marriott nights would've helped!



OK I get it.  

I guess a snagged swimsuit is better than a cracked skull.

Dave- are you sure it was just the smooth concrete, or was there some other factor involved in your slip?

Like  . . .

BEER?????? *(said in my "Church lady" voice)*

TCD


----------



## Goofy-dad

Is there anyone there now that have any updated pictures of the splash zone?

Dying for some new pictures!


----------



## Skyw

Me too! We leave in less then 2 weeks. I am expecting to log more hours at the pool then the parks this year.


----------



## Tiggntaz

Goofy-dad said:


> Is there anyone there now that have any updated pictures of the splash zone?
> 
> Dying for some new pictures!



We went yesterday to the fort. Here are two pics I took with my cell phone for the steps to the slide.  They also have the fence all the way out in front by the sidewalk with an open trench and a 4" PVC pipe in it. Looks to be the drain or water supply line.











The slab was pured and the drain is in around the edge. There are 5 smaller pipes and 1 large pipe.  

Personally don't think this will be the hopping water like they have at downtown. I think this is going to be more like a jungle gym type with water spraying, like the type all the new community pools have.


----------



## DaveInTN

Tri-circle-D said:


> OK I get it.
> 
> I guess a snagged swimsuit is better than a cracked skull.
> 
> Dave- are you sure it was just the smooth concrete, or was there some other factor involved in your slip?
> 
> Like  . . .
> 
> BEER?????? *(said in my "Church lady" voice)*
> 
> TCD


Well....I can neither confirm nor deny the consumption of alcoholic beverages.  But the nice bartender at the pool did tell me that if you put an orange slice into a Blue Moon, the citric acid counteracts the alcohol and you won't get drunk.  At least I think he told me that...I don't remember too much about that day, other than that I don't seem to like oranges anymore.


----------



## ynottony99

Tiggntaz said:


> We went yesterday to the fort. Here are two pics I took with my cell phone for the steps to the slide.  They also have the fence all the way out in front by the sidewalk with an open trench and a 4" PVC pipe in it. Looks to be the drain or water supply line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The slab was pured and the drain is in around the edge. There are 5 smaller pipes and 1 large pipe.
> 
> Personally don't think this will be the hopping water like they have at downtown. I think this is going to be more like a jungle gym type with water spraying, like the type all the new community pools have.



*Thanks for the photos!  It is good to see what's happening. *


----------



## Mickey Mobile

Tiggntaz said:


> We went yesterday to the fort. Here are two pics I took with my cell phone for the steps to the slide.  They also have the fence all the way out in front by the sidewalk with an open trench and a 4" PVC pipe in it. Looks to be the drain or water supply line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The slab was pured and the drain is in around the edge. There are 5 smaller pipes and 1 large pipe.
> 
> Personally don't think this will be the hopping water like they have at downtown. I think this is going to be more like a jungle gym type with water spraying, like the type all the new community pools have.



Thanks for the update with the photos! I wonder if it will have a train theme since the slides water tower was from the old Fort Wilderness Rail Road (FWRR). Just a thought. The kids splash zone at Vero Beach (DVC) has a pirate ship. The kids can't wait till our Memorial Day weekend trip.


----------



## Tri-circle-D

Thanks, Tiggntaz, for posting the updated photos of the splash zone.

I have been trying to figure out what this is ultimately going to look like, and now that we see the definite oval shape, and what appears to be drainage grates encircling it, I am pretty sure that is will be something like the splash area that was installed at WDW's Caribbean Beach Resort  (CBR) last year.

Using the new search feature on this board, I found these photos of the new CBR hot tub, which was installed last year:












Looks familiar, doesn't it?

Here is a great post with photos of the CBR splash area:



Momof2Disneyboys said:


> CBR children's pool!
> 
> Before it was turned on~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And after it was turned on~




The FW splash zone looks like it is smaller than the CBR splash zone.

But, the same castmember who gave me the correct opening date for the pool renovation, told me that the splash zone at FW will have a tower and slides.  I certainly think that there is enough room in this area for a tower and some small slides.  Maybe like the CBR pirate ship minus the ship.  They certainly installed some rather large pipes and a big piece of equipment connected to these pipes, so I expect something more than just a fountain.  Given the similarities between the CBR hot tub and the FW hot tub, I expect something similar to the CBR splash area, but maybe on a smaller scale at FW.

We should all know more very soon.

TCD


----------



## DaveInTN

This is an exciting possibility TCD!  All along I have expected a typical splash zone with sprayers and such...never imagined the possibility that the entire zone might contain water to splash around in, and have a slide for the little ones.  My DD3 would go nuts over something like that.


----------



## Tri-circle-D

DaveInTN said:


> This is an exciting possibility TCD!  All along I have expected a typical splash zone with sprayers and such...never imagined the possibility that the entire zone might contain water to splash around in, and have a slide for the little ones.  My DD3 would go nuts over something like that.



Dave-  Like you, I was not expecting much.  But, when I look at what is coming together at the Fort, and then look at what was done at the CBR, I have to think it is going to be more than just some glorified fountains.  They have done some serious digging, and put in some really big pipes in this area.  I think we will all be pleasantly surprised.

TCD


----------



## Tri-circle-D

While I am optomistic that the FW splash area will resemble the CBR's, it is also possible that it will look more like the one at the  WDW Pop Century Resort:




DisneyMom5 said:


>



This would still be nice, but I am hoping for a tower and slides.

TCD


----------



## Skyw

I am soooo excited!!!!! If it is like CBR my DS5 will never leave the pool area. Fine by me!!!!


----------



## auntie

Tri-circle-D said:


> Thanks, Tiggntaz, for posting the updated photos of the splash zone.
> 
> I have been trying to figure out what this is ultimately going to look like, and now that we see the definite oval shape, and what appears to be drainage grates encircling it, I am pretty sure that is will be something like the splash area that was installed at WDW's Caribbean Beach Resort  (CBR) last year.
> 
> Using the new search feature on this board, I found these photos of the new CBR hot tub, which was installed last year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks familiar, doesn't it?
> 
> Here is a great post with photos of the CBR splash area:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The FW splash zone looks like it is smaller than the CBR splash zone.
> 
> But, the same castmember who gave me the correct opening date for the pool renovation, told me that the splash zone at FW will have a tower and slides.  I certainly think that there is enough room in this area for a tower and some small slides.  Maybe like the CBR pirate ship minus the ship.  They certainly installed some rather large pipes and a big piece of equipment connected to these pipes, so I expect something more than just a fountain.  Given the similarities between the CBR hot tub and the FW hot tub, I expect something similar to the CBR splash area, but maybe on a smaller scale at FW.
> 
> We should all know more very soon.
> 
> TCD




This splash zone at the CBR was fabulous. I had read that the one at FW was going to be similar. That being said, it was also rumored that the pool would be similiar to that at the CBR. It is considerably smaller in my opinion..and they simply added the slide, and didn't change the size or shape of the originally pool. I think that the idea of having it be similiar in design to that of the CBR was prior to Disney making cutbacks. Seems to me the campground pool renovation got caught up in the cutbacks. I wouldn't be surprised if the splash zone is scaled down as well. 
I think having a splash zone complete with slides appeared to open up a lot more space in the main themed pool at the CBR for adults. Kids were having a blast in the splash zone.


----------



## Tromba

Ya gotta think it will be more like CBR than All-Stars because wasn't it last year that FW was reclassified as a moderate resort? At least for the cabins. The CBR style splash zone would be more along the same lines as a moderate.

Tromba


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

DaveInTN said:


> This is an exciting possibility TCD!  All along I have expected a typical splash zone with sprayers and such...never imagined the possibility that the entire zone might contain water to splash around in, and have a slide for the little ones.  My DD3 would go nuts over something like that.


I agree. That is an exciting possiblity and like someone else said- that will help with not too many "wee ones" in the big pool... with the slide and all that. They'd much rather enjoy something like CBR's splash zone than a big old plain pool with a slide they are scared of at that age! I think most little ones would go nuts over something like that. I hope it's not just the fountains out of a mini-pool type thing and I don't even have little ones! (although my youngest could probably get away with playing in it since she's so little for her age LOL)


----------



## Thumper_ehhhhh

From what I read on intercot. They were saying the solash pad is about the same size as the pool. If that is so they can do one heck of a railroad theme. Maybe a old steam locomotive with a slide and stuff like that. WOuld be cool.


----------



## Tri-circle-D

Thumper_ehhhhh said:


> From what I read on intercot. They were saying the solash pad is about the same size as the pool. If that is so they can do one heck of a railroad theme. Maybe a old steam locomotive with a slide and stuff like that. WOuld be cool.



The most recent photos posted above show that the splash zone area is nowhere near the size of the pool.  It is an oval, that is maybe 25 ft. long by 15 ft. wide.  The area that is currently fenced off might be close to the size of the pool, but the actual splash zone area is much smaller.

TCD


----------



## Thumper_ehhhhh

Thats what I thought to, but they said they were there and thats what they saw so I went with that. I was hoping it would be bigger lol


----------



## des1954

I'm re-posting this picture I took on Easter. TCD's approximated size is going to be pretty close. The splash zone will not be as large as the ones at some other resorts. Sorry...


----------



## ntsammy5




----------



## sarahk0204

Well, actually a blog referenced in the newsletter

Still under construction is a childrens play area adjacent to the pool. When completed, this spot will have water-spouts, nozzles, and moving objects to delight the little ones. 


I don't see any mention of slides here.   I hope TCD's source is the correct one


----------



## jdd

sarahk0204 said:


> I don't see any mention of slides here.   I hope TCD's source is the correct one



Me too!  The CBR splash area looks SO cool!  My kids would love that!  Hopefully we'll know soon - they said end of April right?

Thanks for all the photos everyone - we're getting so excited for our first trip to the Fort!


----------



## zakerdog

Here's a picture from today.  The splash pad looks like it will be about 35' long!


----------



## auntie

I hope it has the slides built into it...but having seen the one at CBR...this area doesn't appear to be as large..at least from what I remember. Just as the pool was somewhat scaled back from what we thought it was going to be...looks as if the Splash zone might be smaller as well. Either way..I'm sure the kids will have a great time with it !

 Thanks for the updated photo Carol!


----------



## Shan-man

Wow, that's really coming along. It looks like is will be a flat pad, not a shallow pool. I sure hope it is going to be more than a few fountains.


----------



## RvUsa

If you look, it is kinda "dished" out a little, and there is a white ring about 2' from the outside, in the middle left you can see it looks like it will be a drainage/skimmer for the water.

It is just an educated guess from that picture and one of the rebar in one of TCD's that it will be about 6-8" deep in the middle.  Now who knows what they will put in there, but I know Matt will love it no matter what!


----------



## Shan-man

Hmmm? Looks like a flat oval with a perimeter drain to me. Can anyone who has "eyes on" tell us if it is dished? TIA


----------



## RvUsa

Shan, If you look at this pic I stole from Deb....







The rebar looks bowed down in the middle to me, It may be my eyes, but I would think it makes sense since the drains or skimmers, are in the middle.  In zakerdog's pic it may be because of the darker gray color, but it LOOKS dished to me, not much but a little.  I hope someone posts some more pics soon, I miss all the hype of the pool pics LOL.


----------



## Colleen27

RvUsa said:


> The rebar looks bowed down in the middle to me, It may be my eyes, but I would think it makes sense since the drains or skimmers, are in the middle.  In zakerdog's pic it may be because of the darker gray color, but it LOOKS dished to me, not much but a little.  I hope someone posts some more pics soon, I miss all the hype of the pool pics LOL.



Did anyone see the pics of the kids area at AKV that TinkerbellLuvr7 posted on her TR today? The pad doesn't look quite the same, but the size and type of plumbing fixtures left protruding from the pad make me think it'll be more like this one than CBR's.


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

Shan-man said:


> Wow, that's really coming along. It looks like is will be a flat pad, not a shallow pool. I sure hope it is going to be more than a few fountains.



I hope so too. Not because I have a lot of little ones to use it but honestly it seems like a lot of work and a lot of money spent- might as well make it more interesting and useful please! Yanno? LOL (plus I'm thinking less "little ones" in the big pool if the splash area is a lot of fun, right?)


----------



## Donna

Sorry if this has been posted. It's a  nice write up on the Fort and also shows a newer picture of the splash area, it's coming along nicely!

http://land.allears.net/blogs/jackspence/2009/04/fort_wilderness_swimming_pool.html


----------



## Goofyseven

Donna said:


> Sorry if this has been posted. It's a  nice write up on the Fort and also shows a newer picture of the splash area, it's coming along nicely!
> 
> http://land.allears.net/blogs/jackspence/2009/04/fort_wilderness_swimming_pool.html


Thanks for posting the link, a lot of information.


----------



## Tri-circle-D

Donna said:


> Sorry if this has been posted. It's a  nice write up on the Fort and also shows a newer picture of the splash area, it's coming along nicely!
> 
> http://land.allears.net/blogs/jackspence/2009/04/fort_wilderness_swimming_pool.html



Donna-  Thanks for the link!  The author of this blog did an excellent job describing the Fort and the activities available, and he took some great photos, too.  This will be a great article to share with folks in the future.  This apparently is the blog that Sarahk0204 quoted in post #743 above regarding what would be included in the splash zone.  Read in context, this is just the author's general description of what he thinks will be included in the splash zone.  It does not appear to be an official description from any official source.

And, Colleen27, thank you for the heads up on the new pool at the AKL DVC addition.  

Does anyone remember this artistic rendering?:






There was some brief and wild speculation at the time that AKL was going to steal FW's tower.

It looks like this is the finished product:







I like FW's new tower better!

This part of the new AKL pool is described as being in the children's splash area.

Perhaps FW's will also include some type of tower, on a smaller scale? That would be consistent with what my source told me.

We will know for sure soon.

And, Shan-man, I have to agree that from the most recent photos, it doesn't look like that splash zone will actually hold very much water.  But, there are definitely drains in the middle, too, and they sure installed a lot of pipes, so I am still holding out hope that it is going to be more than just a few water jets.


TCD


----------



## CDNCruiser

Bump


----------



## CDNCruiser

Bump 2


----------



## CDNCruiser

Bump 3


----------



## CDNCruiser

Bump 4


----------



## CDNCruiser

Bump 5


----------



## CDNCruiser

Bump 6


----------



## CDNCruiser

Sorry about all the bumps, but I had to get my post count up to 10 in order to post these pictures.





In this panorama of the pool area, the hot tub is on the right, the slide on the left and the splash pad is behind the green curtain.














The splash pad is definitely dished, about 6 inches.


----------



## Thumper_ehhhhh

Welcome to the forum cndcruiser and thanks for bumping to post pictures. There great.


----------



## CDNCruiser




----------



## BradyBz12

Great pics - love the angles you got on the tower/slide!


----------



## Skyw

Do ya think the splash area will be ready by next Thursday!!??! I am dying to see what it is like. My DS5 will love it no matter what.


----------



## CDNCruiser

The rumour was the end of this month, but there's lot of work yet to be done.

I'd guess a few weeks at the soonest!


----------



## ynottony99

CDNCruiser said:


> The rumour was the end of this month, but there's lot of work yet to be done.
> 
> I'd guess a few weeks at the soonest!



*Great photos!!  Did you notice what they are doing to the building there by the splash zone.  They removed a dormer and covered the roof with plastic, and also removed the siding from that end.  I believe it was TCD who reported that this was somehow connected to the splash zone.*


----------



## DISNEYatw

Love the pics.  I can't wait until our trip in October.  This refurb was well needed......


----------



## CDNCruiser

ynottony99 said:


> *Great photos!!  Did you notice what they are doing to the building there by the splash zone.  They removed a dormer and covered the roof with plastic, and also removed the siding from that end.  I believe it was TCD who reported that this was somehow connected to the splash zone.*



Look back to post #745 - it shows the building.


----------



## Shan-man

Yeah, 745 shows _what_ they have done, but I think we're all still a little puzzled as to _why_. Ever notice that, all the big questions boil down to 'why'? Who, what, where, when and how are pretty easy to come by, it's the why's that boggle. 

This philosophical insight brought to you by Ovaltine.


----------



## RvUsa

Shan, I am worried about you buddy, 7:07 in the morning is way to early to be drinking ovalt.... oh wait,  you said ovaltine.... nevermind, that is something totally different.


----------



## Tri-circle-D

I made a surprise on-site inspection of the pool project on Friday, April 24, 2009.

This is what I saw:

Work is continuing on the splash zone area:











The fenced-in area has been expanded to include an area in front of the pool.  There are now two very large pipes sticking up from the ground here:











There is no new equipment in the area immediately behind the arcade/snack bar:






But, you can see just past this that there are lots of new equipment pieces, as well as a newly poured slab abutting the existing building.











The Meadow (no more s) Snack Bar is doing a booming business:






Here is the new menu:






And new signage:













A look at the splash zone from over the fence by the arcade entrance:






This new sign at the hot tub states that the hot tub closes at 10 pm.  That is not going to sit well with some campers:






The slide rules do not provide a closing time, but I cant imagine that they will keep it open when lifeguards are not on duty:






The pool rules confirm that the pool is still open 24 hours:






Some more views of the splash zone from over the fence:

















Here are some shots showing how much is now fenced in:












I hate to say it, but it looks like they still have a long way to go.

TCD


----------



## Tri-circle-D

And, a few more photos from 4/24/09:

Here is the state of things next to the arcade building:







In this photo, you can see that a new slab has been poured around the new equipment.  Ill bet that walls will be erected around this, and this new area will be enclosed, and the roof will be extended:






Here are those two new pipes I mentioned.  I am not sure what these are for, or what will be connected to them, but my guess is that there is going to be a big pump installed out here:






Another splash zone shot from over the fence:






Here is that mysterious piece of equipment that we have previously discussed:






A shot down the side of the new fenced in area:






They are using big pipe here:






Here is another shot of the new equipment and slab:






The big pipes again:






The new equipment again:






The new fenced in area.  There is a long metal pipe laying on the ground here.  The workers in a previous photo were soldering this:






Enough with the over the fence shots.  Here are some photos taken in stealth mode.

That mysterious big piece of equipment apparently is not equipment.  It is empty.  It looks like it is just a giant valve control box:











This big square hole is next to the big control box:






The outside of the building:






The splash zone up close:











What is going on behind the fence:






The new equipment:






The big white pipes:






So, what I think is missing is a pump that will pump the water through these big pipes.
My guess is that it will be hooked up to the big white pipes that we see in these photos.

The splash zone does not look like it is built to hold water, but, there are three large drains in the middle, and there is one very big vertical pipe that looks like it will shoot out a lot of water.

As I already said, it looks like there is quite a bit of work yet to go.

TCD


----------



## nikkipowell1

Good work Sherlock Holmes .  Looks like things are progressing slowly.  I doubt they will have it done by the end of this month, hopefully by the end of next month while we are there.  Terrific pics.  Keep up the good spying.


----------



## nikkipowell1

I believe I have seen big pipes like that before.  I think that they suck air into them for some reason to help shoot the water out, or something like that.  Not sure though.


----------



## Shan-man

I would pretty much bet that the copper pipe that was being soldered will be used for compressed air, like a water cannon perhaps. Course, it could be something as mundane as a fresh water supply for a drinking fountain. Thanks for the report TCD!


----------



## ntsammy5

everyone knows that's the beer line......


----------



## Whipperwhirl

ntsammy5 said:


> everyone knows that's the beer line......



Oh yeah . . .


----------



## auntie

Great Pics...

Looking at the Splash Zone..no way does it appear to be anywhere near the size of the one at CBR.  Appears to be a much more smaller area. Likely won't have any of the built in slides the one at CBR has.
Still, I'm sure it will be a welcome addition to the Fort.


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## DznyRulz

Tri-circle-D said:


>


I like that there's someone walking in this area, it gives it some scale.  Now the splash zone doesn't look as small as I thought it did.



Tri-circle-D said:


>


Great pictures as usual TCD but I'm a little concerned, you seem awfully obsessed with those pipes.


----------



## ynottony99

*I too am wondering about those pipes.  I made a quick visit yesterday and snapped a few shots too.*
















*I know that pipe comes in 10' lengths, but I wonder if they would really put the full length of pipe there if they were going to be much shorter????  I wonder it this will be themed in some way and tied into the splash zone???*


----------



## CampingBandit

Maybe it's going to be something like one of these?


----------



## BradyBz12

ynottony99 said:


>



Ooh.... love this shot!  Feels like you're right there.  I can almost here the SPLASH!


----------



## Skyw

I will be there on Thursday without a computer. I will takes pictures but if someone wants to give me their phone number, I can send some via the cell phone and maybe they can post. If not, I will be back on the 6th.


----------



## CDNCruiser

Is it fun?                 Oh yeah!


----------



## Tri-circle-D

Tony-  looks like we missed each other by a day!

I forgot to mention that while I was creeping around the pool on 4/24/09, I was "outed" by Disboard member Judy40, who approached me and asked if I was TCD from the Disboards!  Looks like I have to work on my disguises!

Something else that I meant to point out is that in this photo, you can see the entire line up of beverages for sale at the snack bar:






When I first saw the menu posted during my last visit, I thought that perhaps there was going to be a full bar opened at the pool, because the menu listed margaritas and mud-slides.  But, you can see that these drinks are not real mixed drinks, but just the kind that are sold in a bottle.  So, no real mixed drinks at the pool.

TCD


----------



## ynottony99

*Yes once again we just missed each other.  When I got home after my trip and saw your posts I cracked up.*


----------



## Tri-circle-D

ynottony99 said:


> *Yes once again we just missed each other.  When I got home after my trip and saw your posts I cracked up.*



Tony-  One day, we will take photos of each other taking photos of each other, and then we will be having some fun!

One more photo that I meant to comment on. . .

What is the depth of this danged pool?

This sign says it is 4 ft. 2 in. at the bottom of the slide, but there is a tile marker right next to the slide exit that says it is 3 ft. 9 in./ 1 meter.  







This could be important information to a parent whose child's height is in this range.

Can't we just have one depth and stick with it? 

TCD


----------



## des1954

Tri-circle-D said:


> Tony- looks like we missed each other by a day! TCD


 


ynottony99 said:


> *Yes once again we just missed each other. When I got home after my trip and saw your posts I cracked up.*


 
*You* two crack me up!!! Y'all live close enough to each other....why don't you pick a date, time & a sports bar on US19 & have your own mini-gathering?? If you're real nice to the waitress, maybe she'll tune the Disney Channel on one of the sets to complete the ambience!! 

Don't forget to post pictures so the rest of us can enjoy it as a "virtual gathering"!!


----------



## Tri-circle-D

des1954 said:


> *You* two crack me up!!! Y'all live close enough to each other....why don't you pick a date, time & a sports bar on US19 & have your own mini-gathering?? If you're real nice to the waitress, maybe she'll tune the Disney Channel on one of the sets to complete the ambience!!
> 
> Don't forget to post pictures so the rest of us can enjoy it as a "virtual gathering"!!



No can do.

We have already agreed to meet on the porch of Crockett's Tavern.

We have come close a couple of times.

It will happen someday.

Maybe.

TCD


----------



## Beavers5

Tri-circle-D said:


> This sign says it is 4 ft. 2 in. at the bottom of the slide, but there is a tile marker right next to the slide exit that says it is 3 ft. 9 in./ 1 meter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This could be important information to a parent whose child's height is in this range.
> 
> Can't we just have one depth and stick with it?
> 
> TCD



I know Water Country USA overestimates the depth of water at the base of slides because of the water coming off of the actual slide.  So the water may be 3ft 9in when no water is coming off the slide, but more when the water is turned on.  I'm guessing it is something along those lines at FW too.


----------



## DaveInTN

Beavers5 said:


> I know Water Country USA overestimates the depth of water at the base of slides because of the water coming off of the actual slide.  So the water may be 3ft 9in when no water is coming off the slide, but more when the water is turned on.  I'm guessing it is something along those lines at FW too.


I think you give them too much credit.    Personally, when they installed the tiled signs that say 3'9"/1m (which was pointed out earlier in this thread as an incorrect English-to-metric converstion), they lost credibility regarding the depth.  I think they just screwed up.  If anything, they have left some wiggle room in the depth markings to allow for the Archimedes effect of a group of Fort Fiends all entering the pool at the same time...such as the gentleman in camo trunks per TCD's recent thread "Photos from 4/24/09- 900 Loop, Pool, and a few other things . . . "


----------



## ynottony99

Tri-circle-D said:


> No can do.
> 
> We have already agreed to meet on the porch of Crockett's Tavern.
> 
> We have come close a couple of times.
> 
> It will happen someday.
> 
> Maybe.
> 
> TCD



*It will definitely maybe happen someday.  Yes maybe.*


----------



## magnusiax

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nikkipowell1

Tri-circle-D said:


> No can do.
> 
> We have already agreed to meet on the porch of Crockett's Tavern.
> 
> We have come close a couple of times.
> 
> It will happen someday.
> 
> Maybe.
> 
> TCD



Hey I used to work at the Burger King on US 19 and 580.


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

Wait a minute- read further back on the thread..... the hot tub closes at 10pm? Do the hot tubs at other resorts close this early? I didn't think so (atleast not at all stars and GF) and that just doesn't seem right to me. Do they think no one wants to sit in a hot tub after 10pm? is everyone supposed to be nighty night at 10pm or something? ugh! 
I hope the slide doesn't close that early. I mean gosh...  Night owls just totally out of luck at FW huh?


----------



## Donna

the slides will probably close earlier since they need a lifeguard stationed when it's open. I don't see them having a lifeguard there that late, but you never know.


----------



## CDNCruiser

Donna said:


> the slides will probably close earlier since they need a lifeguard stationed when it's open. I don't see them having a lifeguard there that late, but you never know.



The slide closes early, but the pool and the hot tub seem to be open around the clock.

Our first night here we were in the hot tub at midnight . . . long after the slide had shut down and the lifeguard had gone home.

Last night we were there at 9:00 p.m. it was breezy and cool.  The slide had shut down.  There was no crowd, only about 10 people in the pool and about 6 in the hot tub.

It was very quiet and very relaxing!


----------



## Tri-circle-D

BibbidyBobbidyBoo said:


> Wait a minute- read further back on the thread..... the hot tub closes at 10pm? Do the hot tubs at other resorts close this early? I didn't think so (atleast not at all stars and GF) and that just doesn't seem right to me. Do they think no one wants to sit in a hot tub after 10pm? is everyone supposed to be nighty night at 10pm or something? ugh!
> I hope the slide doesn't close that early. I mean gosh...  Night owls just totally out of luck at FW huh?



Here is a photo of the sign posted at WL:







And here is the FW sign:






According to CDNCruiser's post, immediately above, they are currently keeping the hot tub in operation past 10 pm.  I hope that continues.  I totally agree that 10 pm is way too early to close the hot tub.  If the WL's hot tub is open until midnight, the FW hot tub should be open at least that late!

And while I am on my soapbox- why does the FW sign make such a big deal about "NO DIVING," when the WL sign doesn't even mention it?  No fair!  Do the WL folks get to dive into their hot tub? 

TCD


----------



## CampingBandit

Tri-circle-D said:


> And while I am on my soapbox- why does the FW sign make such a big deal about "NO DIVING," when the WL sign doesn't even mention it?  No fair!  Do the WL folks get to dive into their hot tub?
> 
> TCD



Seems to me the management is assuming the worst about those who frequent FW - they must think FW guests are a bunch of morons....


----------



## Elliott

Tri-circle-D said:


> And while I am on my soapbox- why does the FW sign make such a big deal about "NO DIVING," when the WL sign doesn't even mention it?  No fair!  Do the WL folks get to dive into their hot tub?
> 
> TCD



Plus there is a clock right there on the FW sign.  It's as if the WL hours are a "suggestion" but you better adhere to these rules at FW and here is a clock just to make sure you know what time it is and DON'T be in there a minute longer!


----------



## Colleen27

BibbidyBobbidyBoo said:


> Wait a minute- read further back on the thread..... the hot tub closes at 10pm? Do the hot tubs at other resorts close this early? I didn't think so (atleast not at all stars and GF) and that just doesn't seem right to me. Do they think no one wants to sit in a hot tub after 10pm? is everyone supposed to be nighty night at 10pm or something? ugh!
> I hope the slide doesn't close that early. I mean gosh...  Night owls just totally out of luck at FW huh?



The slides seem to close early everywhere. When we stayed at POR, we only caught the slides (POR & FQ) open once on a day we were at the resort in the afternoon between parks. They were opening mid-morning and closing down around 9, best I could tell, because if we stayed in the parks for fireworks we never saw them open. Stormalong Bay closes completely, but when we were there in Aug that wasn't until midnight. In Jan at WL, the slide was closing around 8.

The real question is enforcement, IMO. WL hot tubs have a posted closing time of midnight, but they don't actually close/shut down so they're effectively open 24 hours. Hopefully the hot tub at FW will be the same.


----------



## ynottony99

*By having a posted closing time, they have given themselves a way of clearing out anyone who may be causing trouble late at night.  As far as no diving in the hot tub, I don't believe the FW tub has a deep end, and WL does?*


----------



## CDNCruiser

There is no deep end in the FW pool - so diving would be very foolhardy.  No one knows the exact depth since the markings on the side of the pool are incorrect.

The clock on the hot tub sign is permanently set at 12:40 - it has not moved in the week we've been here.


----------



## ntsammy5

CDNCruiser said:


> There is no deep end in the FW pool - .



I'm not sure about that - I hear people say it's getting pretty deep in here all the time!


----------



## fldisneyfamily

Don't worry about the clock at the hot tub. It does not work, never changed time this past weekend.


----------



## GOBA Mom Lynn

One of the days we were at the pool last week, I asked a lifeguard when they close the slide, and he said 8pm.  Maybe in the summer it will close later. 

I think they were training the new lifeguards last Friday AM.  We heard a lot of commotion over there, thinking they were doing an opening ceremony of some kind, like they do over at CSR, but when you looked over from the 1500 bus stop, there were lots of people in matching red and white outfits all around the pool.  I guess they're gearing up for the summer.


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

fldisneyfamily said:


> Don't worry about the clock at the hot tub. It does not work, never changed time this past weekend.



they could at least have it say five o'clock!!!!


----------



## Donna

CDNCruiser said:


> There is no deep end in the FW pool - so diving would be very foolhardy.  No one knows the exact depth since the markings on the side of the pool are incorrect.
> 
> The clock on the hot tub sign is permanently set at 12:40 - it has not moved in the week we've been here.



Oh there is definitely a deepER end or i guess it depends what you consider deep. i am 5'5" and the ropes that go across the side down from the new slide is where it gets way over my head, at least 6 ft in that area.  I would not let my kids dive at that depth but I still consider it deep, probably why they have ropes. i'll check some pics i have to see if there's any markers.


----------



## Donna

Donna said:


> Oh there is definitely a deepER end or i guess it depends what you consider deep. i am 5'5" and the ropes that go across the side down from the new slide is where it gets way over my head, at least 6 ft in that area.  I would not let my kids dive at that depth but I still consider it deep, probably why they have ropes. i'll check some pics i have to see if there's any markers.



found this picture and zoomed in, looks like 6 ft. something.


----------



## CDNCruiser

Donna said:


> Oh there is definitely a deepER end or i guess it depends what you consider deep. i am 5'5" and the ropes that go across the side down from the new slide is where it gets way over my head, at least 6 ft in that area.  I would not let my kids dive at that depth but I still consider it deep, probably why they have ropes. i'll check some pics i have to see if there's any markers.




Donna, are you thinking of the Wilderness Lodge pool?  There is no rope in the Fort Wilderness pool, and no area deeper that 4 feet.  At least I haven't found one since it has re-opened after the refurbishment.


----------



## Donna

CDNCruiser said:


> Donna, are you thinking of the Wilderness Lodge pool?  There is no rope in the Fort Wilderness pool, and no area deeper that 4 feet.  At least I haven't found one since it has re-opened after the refurbishment.



no, this picture was taken from the tables looking up towards the snack bar and definitely at the fort pool. you are right about the rope, i thought there was one there but checking the larger  version of that picture, there was no rope, but that was the depth, which to ME, is deep! to a tall adult, 6 ft. is not deep but to my kids and myself, since that is over our head, it is deep. But i can guarantee you, it is deeper than 4 ft. at that end. i could not touch bottom and like i said, i am 5'5".

eta: unless they shallowed it out to 4 ft. since refurb, this picture was taken last summer.


----------



## Live4FW

Donna said:


> eta: unless they shallowed it out to 4 ft. since refurb, this picture was taken last summer.



Yes, they did indeed shallow it out with the pool refurb.  It is no longer that deep.


----------



## Donna

Live4FW said:


> Yes, they did indeed shallow it out with the pool refurb.  It is no longer that deep.



i am glad, that is a good idea and spreads out the guests and is a better use of the space.


----------



## CDNCruiser

If you want to come and see the new pool and slide, come now.  Right now!

I estimate that the campground is currently about 1/3 occupied - yes, that's right 1/3 occupied.

Meaning that 2/3 of the sites are empty.  Plenty of folks left on Sunday and very few have come in since then.

I have never seen it so empty!


----------



## NLPRacing

CDNCruiser said:


> If you want to come and see the new pool and slide, come now.  Right now!
> 
> I estimate that the campground is currently about 1/3 occupied - yes, that's right 1/3 occupied.
> 
> Meaning that 2/3 of the sites are empty.  Plenty of folks left on Sunday and very few have come in since then.
> 
> I have never seen it so empty!



How weird!


----------



## clkelley

CDNCruiser said:


> If you want to come and see the new pool and slide, come now.  Right now!
> 
> I estimate that the campground is currently about 1/3 occupied - yes, that's right 1/3 occupied.
> 
> Meaning that 2/3 of the sites are empty.  Plenty of folks left on Sunday and very few have come in since then.
> 
> I have never seen it so empty!



Tell me about it!!!  Over the weekend, our Loop 2000 was full.  On Sunday morning, it emptied out quick!!!  I mean EMMMMMMMPTY.  There were maybe 6 sites out of 65 occupied.  Loop 1900 was empty also, 2 sites occupied. (The 1900 comfort station is closed right now.)  As a matter of fact, when we broke most of our stuff down Monday night and just had the camper and the tent sitting there, we felt awfully exposed, it was eeerie.


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

CDNCruiser said:


> If you want to come and see the new pool and slide, come now.  Right now!
> 
> I estimate that the campground is currently about 1/3 occupied - yes, that's right 1/3 occupied.
> 
> Meaning that 2/3 of the sites are empty.  Plenty of folks left on Sunday and very few have come in since then.
> 
> I have never seen it so empty!



Does that mean you are willing to share your site????


----------



## ynottony99

*I thought I would share some more photos I took this past Saturday morning.
These were taken at around 10 AM.  No lifeguard, so the slide was closed.  I know they are a bit redundant, but here they are anyway.*


----------



## ntsammy5

Great pictures......


----------



## OK GRUMPY

Ok I'm just gonna go ahead and say it! I think the pool looks so inviting  Also kinda looks alot better when its not crowded


----------



## Donna

Is that a kiddie float i see in the hot tub? This is a huge pet peeve of mine. Why do parents think, by nature of the hot tub size, that it's ok for kids to play in there? you KNOW what warm/hot  water does to kids!!!   and i really don't want to sit in there and try to  relax with kids splashing around!  Is there anything on the sign about an age minimum?


----------



## BradyBz12

bouncingtiggers said:


> This may sound like a stupid question but we are taking our first FW trip this November for the christmas celebration.  Being from new england I have to ask.  Do they close the pools at any particular time in Disney?



Of the year?  No.  All pools are heated to about 82-ish and are open year 'round.  

Of the day?  Not at FW - pool there is open 24 hours, although the slide will be closed when no lifeguard is on duty.  And there seems to be some discrepancy as to when the hot tub REALLY closes...


----------



## des1954

CDNCruiser said:


> If you want to come and see the new pool and slide, come now. Right now!
> 
> I estimate that the campground is currently about 1/3 occupied - yes, that's right 1/3 occupied.
> 
> Meaning that 2/3 of the sites are empty. Plenty of folks left on Sunday and very few have come in since then.
> 
> I have never seen it so empty!


 
The Fort always emptys out this time of year. It'll pick up again once the school year starts to come to an end -usually starting with M.D. weekend. It's also pretty empty from mid-August until around mid-October.

These times of the year there are very few northern people here & the schools are in session, which equals no campers.


----------



## ynottony99

Donna said:


> Is that a kiddie float i see in the hot tub? This is a huge pet peeve of mine. Why do parents think, by nature of the hot tub size, that it's ok for kids to play in there? you KNOW what warm/hot  water does to kids!!!   and i really don't want to sit in there and try to  relax with kids splashing around!  Is there anything on the sign about an age minimum?



*I agree with you.  However, I took a course to become a certified pool and spa operator a few years ago.  In fact it was the same gentleman that certified Disney personnel at the time.  What warm/hot water does to kids, does the same to adults, whether they are conscious of it or not.  Therefore spas/hot tubs need more sanitizing than a pool (where the same thing happens along with believe it or not sweating).  I only point these things out so as to discourage use of the new pool and spa, so that I might have it all to myself!!!!! *


----------



## des1954

ynottony99 said:


> *I agree with you. However, I took a course to become a certified pool and spa operator a few years ago. In fact it was the same gentleman that certified Disney personnel at the time. What warm/hot water does to kids, does the same to adults, whether they are conscious of it or not. Therefore spas/hot tubs need more sanitizing than a pool (where the same thing happens along with believe it or not sweating).  I only point these things out so as to discourage use of the new pool and spa, so that I might have it all to myself!!!!! *


 
The spa is all yours, Tony!!!  I, for one, avoid any resorts' hot tub.  It's like DNA stew!!


----------



## ynottony99

des1954 said:


> The spa is all yours, Tony!!!  I, for one, avoid any resorts' hot tub.  It's like DNA stew!!


----------



## WDWFWfan

clkelley said:


> Tell me about it!!!  Over the weekend, our Loop 2000 was full.  On Sunday morning, it emptied out quick!!!  I mean EMMMMMMMPTY.  There were maybe 6 sites out of 65 occupied.  Loop 1900 was empty also, 2 sites occupied. (The 1900 comfort station is closed right now.)  As a matter of fact, when we broke most of our stuff down Monday night and just had the camper and the tent sitting there, we felt awfully exposed, it was eeerie.



Anybody know how long it will stay like that?  We are coming down May 18th for 15 nights and it sure would be nice if it were less crowded!


----------



## CDNCruiser

Look what's happening today!










*The left side is open - what goes there?  Hmmmmm?*





*Plenty of spray nozzles - it'll be a wet one!*


----------



## nikkipowell1

I bet there are gonna be some slides where the opening is.  Wow, finally some progress.  Can't wait to see more.  Great pics.


----------



## BradyBz12

Ooh.... looks like fun already!


----------



## clkelley

Wow!!! I guess my pictures from Sunday are a bit old, but here they are:


















Also, here are some detail pictures around the bottom of the slide.


















It's nice that Disney is still trying to "Imagineer" some details.  The wall that TCD spoke of in another thread, while maybe looking a bit slipshod is there to house the pipes that run water up the slide.  You can hear the water running through them.


----------



## FIREKYMMIE

I can't wait i am so excited.... i want to see more


----------



## DRWalum

Awesome !! Gives the little ones something to play on. I'm sure there REALLY gonna love this


----------



## Tri-circle-D

Congratulations CDNCruiser, you are hereby deputized as a TCD Junior Deputy with all rights and privileges appertaining thereto!

Great Job!

Thanks for the photos!

The splash zone looks great already!

How cool!

Are these frying pans hanging from the tower?






[/

My "source" told me that there would be a tower and slides, and that looks like what we are getting!

He also said early May for the opening.

Maybe they will make it!

Has anything happened as far as putting up new walls around the new equipment?

TCD


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

AWESOME!!!!  Thank you for the "live" updates.  We will be there one month from today and I have hope that it will be open!!!


----------



## jdd

CDNCruiser said:


> Look what's happening today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The left side is open - what goes there?  Hmmmmm?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Plenty of spray nozzles - it'll be a wet one!*



So cool!!!  Thanks for the pics - I've been dying to see this.  I was hoping for slides - we must trust TCD! 

My guys are going to love this in September - now I'm not so worried about it being hot


----------



## CDNCruiser

Yes . . . those are frying pans.  There is a tree branch with a bird's nest (and eggs), plenty of spray nozzles, some wheels which may control valves (or may just be decore) and lots of little doohickies for the kids to play with.

We'll be here until Monday so I'll post a few more pictures if time permits.


----------



## Tri-circle-D

CDNCruiser said:


> Yes . . . those are frying pans.  There is a tree branch with a bird's nest (and eggs), plenty of spray nozzles, some wheels which may control valves (or may just be decore) and lots of little doohickies for the kids to play with.
> 
> We'll be here until Monday so I'll post a few more pictures if time permits.




I have to say I am pleasantly surprised by the amount of doohickeys, thing-a-ma-bobs, gadgets, gizmo's, whose-its and whats-its they are putting on this play area. A bird's nest? With eggs?  Frying pans? Really? How nice for the kids! 

If you get a chance, tell us what is going on it the fenced in area in front of the pool (where the two big white pipes were sticking out over the past weekend).

TCD


----------



## auntie

ynottony99 said:


> *I agree with you.  However, I took a course to become a certified pool and spa operator a few years ago.  In fact it was the same gentleman that certified Disney personnel at the time.  What warm/hot water does to kids, does the same to adults, whether they are conscious of it or not.  Therefore spas/hot tubs need more sanitizing than a pool (where the same thing happens along with believe it or not sweating).  I only point these things out so as to discourage use of the new pool and spa, so that I might have it all to myself!!!!! *




While having the same effect..I can only hope that an adult would have a bit more control,(  and hopefully the good sense) to leave the hot tub to use a rest room. Where as in the case of young children, that control is not in place..and well, you know...
I also wish they would place an age requirement on resort hot tubs. It should be a place where adults can sit and relax without little ones doing cannon balls.  Although it would be difficult to enforce. Sort of like having designated pet loops.


----------



## auntie

Thanks for the updated photos! Good to see progress being made. 

I'm a bit disappointed..while as some of you have pointed out... there are plenty of gadgets...the structure itself looks a little sparse(at least to me). I know they will likely be adding slides, but it doesn't compare to the splash zone at the CBR. 
That being said, I'm sure the little ones will just love it!​


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

I am patiently waiting for more splash zone pics!!  Any new news today????


----------



## CDNCruiser

fldisneymommyto2 said:


> I am patiently waiting for more splash zone pics!!  Any new news today????



Gee . . . I'm sorry guys!  We spent the entire day at Hollywood Studios enjoying the 20th Anniversary celebrations there.

We did go down tonight for a quick swim and noticed that two small water slides have appeared beside that doohickey structure with all the spray jets.

We're at Studios again all day tomorrow, but I'll try to get some pics early tomorrow morning and post them before we leave.

(WOW . . . suddenly I'm under so much pressure!)


----------



## nikkipowell1

CDNCruiser said:


> Gee . . . I'm sorry guys!  We spent the entire day at Hollywood Studios enjoying the 20th Anniversary celebrations there.
> 
> We did go down tonight for a quick swim and noticed that two small water slides have appeared beside that doohickey structure with all the spray jets.
> 
> We're at Studios again all day tomorrow, but I'll try to get some pics early tomorrow morning and post them before we leave.
> 
> (WOW . . . suddenly I'm under so much pressure!)




OK, we will let you slide this time, only because you went to the parks, but don't let it happen again   Hope your having a good time.


----------



## CDNCruiser

nikkipowell1 said:


> OK, we will let you slide this time, only because you went to the parks, but don't let it happen again   Hope your having a good time.



Yup . . . a great time . . . back to Studios for the entire day today.

Here are a few pics from this morning.  The slides are propped up temporarily and will end up at the front of the structure.  Note the new roof trusses which will cover the pumps and filters.

No idea what those big white pipes will hold, maybe support for a canopy of some kind?


----------



## Tri-circle-D

Another great job CDNCruiser!  They have already made a lot of progress on the building addition.

In studying these new photos, I am confused.

I took this photo on 4/24:






And CDNCruiser took this photo on 5/2 (8 days later):






To me, it looks like the concrete deck that had been poured around the oval drain has disappeared.  This is confusing me? 

Am I missing something?

TCD


----------



## RvUsa

Good eye TCD!  Looks like they cut it, and took some out.  There are rebars sticking out the sides too.  Who knows what they are doing.  If you look at your pictures there are pipes sticking up on both ends, at the "bottom" end of where the slides are going, wonder if there is more to come?

Nice work CDNcruiser, keep us all posted, and make sure you have fun too!


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

Thanks for taking the time to give the updates!!!


----------



## nikkipowell1

Great pictures.  Hope there done in 25 days.  Looks like its gonna cut it close.


----------



## shoreline99

Wow! so much in less than a month! Have to start planning the next trip to check it all out...


----------



## GOBA Mom Lynn

I have a question for those who have been there before the renovations.

When we were just there, I noticed that behind the fences behind where the water tower is now, there is a playground and picnic tables.  Was there a fence between that area and the pool area before?  It looked like a really nice place to go.  Shady   Unfortunately it's unaccessible now.  Do you think they are going to put up fences behind the new splash area, or just more shrubbery ? 

I was just curious.  We've only been there once, so was trying to get an idea of what the whole area looked like before, and what it might look like finished in the future.


----------



## CDNCruiser

No changes at the pool today!  No workers there on Sunday!

The reinforcing mesh (1/4" steel in a 6" grid) is down for the rest of the concrete pad, so it will probably be poured soon.  You can see the forms for the concrete in my first picture from yesterday morning.

We're pulling out first thing in the morning and heading for Canada.  We take I-4 to I-95 to I-26 to I-77 to I-81 and I-81 takes us all the way to Canada.  It's a 1,400 mile trip.  We live 25 miles from the border crossing.  Our overnights will be at Walterboro, SC on Monday, Wytheville, VA on Tuesday, Harrisburg, PA on Wednesday and Thursday we'll be home.

So who's gonna take pictures of the pool now?


----------



## Thumper_ehhhhh

CDNCruiser said:


> No changes at the pool today!  No workers there on Sunday!
> 
> The reinforcing mesh (1/4" steel in a 6" grid) is down for the rest of the concrete pad, so it will probably be poured soon.  You can see the forms for the concrete in my first picture from yesterday morning.
> 
> We're pulling out first thing in the morning and heading for Canada.  We take I-4 to I-95 to I-26 to I-77 to I-81 and I-81 takes us all the way to Canada.  It's a 1,400 mile trip.  We live 25 miles from the border crossing.  Our overnights will be at Walterboro, SC on Monday, Wytheville, VA on Tuesday, Harrisburg, PA on Wednesday and Thursday we'll be home.
> 
> So who's gonna take pictures of the pool now?




Have a safe trip home. I'm sure there will be some more spies taking pictures for us. lol


----------



## YensidCamper

Thanks CDN Cruiser, TCD, ynottony for all the great pictures.  I love reading this board and thinking about the next trip.  CDN have a safe trip home.


----------



## ynottony99

CDNCruiser said:


> No changes at the pool today!  No workers there on Sunday!
> 
> The reinforcing mesh (1/4" steel in a 6" grid) is down for the rest of the concrete pad, so it will probably be poured soon.  You can see the forms for the concrete in my first picture from yesterday morning.
> 
> We're pulling out first thing in the morning and heading for Canada.  We take I-4 to I-95 to I-26 to I-77 to I-81 and I-81 takes us all the way to Canada.  It's a 1,400 mile trip.  We live 25 miles from the border crossing.  Our overnights will be at Walterboro, SC on Monday, Wytheville, VA on Tuesday, Harrisburg, PA on Wednesday and Thursday we'll be home.
> 
> So who's gonna take pictures of the pool now?



*Thanks for the great photos!!  Have a safe trip, and let us know you made it home OK.  We will be arriving at FW on the 14th, but I imagine someone will be there between now and then for some photo updates?!!???!*


----------



## DznyRulz

auntie said:


> While having the same effect..I can only hope that an adult would have a bit more control,(  and hopefully the good sense) to leave the hot tub to use a rest room. Where as in the case of young children, that control is not in place..and well, you know...



Hmmm, does the water still get warmer?   That's the only way I can tell.


----------



## des1954

DznyRulz said:


> Hmmm, does the water still get warmer?  That's the only way I can tell.


 
I don't know about warmer...but definitely saltier!! 

They should rename these attractions: "ool" & "sa" so we can be guaranteed there is no "p"!!!


----------



## mrsscooter

All of these pictures are great...........my kids are so excited that the big pool is finished and the splach zone is in progress. They are 7 and soon to be 9 and worried they are too big to use the splash area...anyone have any idea on the age restrictions for it?


----------



## Colleen27

auntie said:


> I also wish they would place an age requirement on resort hot tubs. It should be a place where adults can sit and relax without little ones doing cannon balls.  Although it would be difficult to enforce. Sort of like having designated pet loops.



I'm glad they haven't put an age restriction on the hot tubs, but man do I hate seeing parents let their kids use them as mini-swimming pools! My DD7 loves hot tubs, but she knows it isn't a pool and comes in to sit and talk with me. If she wants to jump & play, she'll join her dad & big brother in the pool. 

The problem with age restrictions is that parents like me who enforce appropriate hot tub behaviour would honor the rule, while the parents who let their kids jump & splash in the spa would just ignore it.


----------



## Donna

Colleen27 said:


> I'm glad they haven't put an age restriction on the hot tubs, but man do I hate seeing parents let their kids use them as mini-swimming pools! My DD7 loves hot tubs, but she knows it isn't a pool and comes in to sit and talk with me. If she wants to jump & play, she'll join her dad & big brother in the pool.
> 
> The problem with age restrictions is that parents like me who enforce appropriate hot tub behaviour would honor the rule, while the parents who let their kids jump & splash in the spa would just ignore it.



i would have no problem with that! i think it's great for a family to enjoy the hot tub together but like you said it's not a mini splash zone area! if i were a kid that wanted to jump around and splash, i'd go for the big pool. i hope with that nice slide and soon to be fun splash area, the active little ones won't even notice the guitar shaped hot tub, lol.


----------



## Tri-circle-D

GOBA Mom Lynn said:


> I have a question for those who have been there before the renovations.
> 
> When we were just there, I noticed that behind the fences behind where the water tower is now, there is a playground and picnic tables.  Was there a fence between that area and the pool area before?  It looked like a really nice place to go.  Shady   Unfortunately it's unaccessible now.  Do you think they are going to put up fences behind the new splash area, or just more shrubbery ?
> 
> I was just curious.  We've only been there once, so was trying to get an idea of what the whole area looked like before, and what it might look like finished in the future.




Here is what the area looked like before the renovations:






The chain-link fence that is currently up is just temporary.  The construction workers have been driving around the tennis courts, around the pavilion and pool, and then driving along the canal to the gates that they have been using as construction entrances.  The fences are up to keep folks from wandering into the path of cement mixers and such.  Also, they have been storing construction materials in this area.

Since the playground and volley ball courts have not been touched, I believe that they will still be there once the construction fences come down.

As far as a fence around the splash zone, I think that there will be a low fence around this area, just to keep kids from wandering in or out without adult supervision.  There definitely will be a fence between the splash zone and the kiddie pool, as the footer for this fence (or low wall) has already been poured.

Also note on the photo that there is a walkway from the footbridge across from the 1500 loop bus stop that goes right to the playground and volleyball courts.  This sidewalk used to go all the way around the pool, and meet up with the walkway connected to the bridge behind the Meadow Trading Post.  It looks like this walkway will still exist after the work is done.

TCD


----------



## Jakedog

Couple of questions... Will there be a hot tub? and did they change the snack bar?


----------



## NLPRacing

Jakedog said:


> Couple of questions... Will there be a hot tub? and did they change the snack bar?



Yes & Yes.  Go back a few pages & you'll see all the pretty pictures. The hot tub is kind of smallish and the snack bar expended their food offerings some & now offer beer & bottled mixed drinks.


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

CDNCruiser said:


> Look what's happening today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The left side is open - what goes there?  Hmmmmm?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Plenty of spray nozzles - it'll be a wet one!*


Wow- these pics and the others with the soon to be attached slides are awesome! I'm so glad it's not just sprinkler/sprayers coming out of pipe things- this is pretty cool for the little ones!!!! 



Colleen27 said:


> I'm glad they haven't put an age restriction on the hot tubs, but man do I hate seeing parents let their kids use them as mini-swimming pools! My DD7 loves hot tubs, but she knows it isn't a pool and comes in to sit and talk with me. If she wants to jump & play, she'll join her dad & big brother in the pool.
> 
> The problem with age restrictions is that parents like me who enforce appropriate hot tub behaviour would honor the rule, while the parents who let their kids jump & splash in the spa would just ignore it.


I'd be okay if the age restriction had an exception "except when with parents or adult" or something like that. I wouldn't mind a child being in there if they were behaving and it's less likely a child will be splashing about and all that with their parent there (notice I said LESS likely- not completely impossible LOL) 
I'm also hoping with the slide and the splash/kiddie area that the hot tub won't be such a draw to the kids. I personally do not think hot tubs are for kids having fun- it's for us old folks to rest our weary bones. LOL So kiddos- get out! (or sit there like an adult- then it's okay in my book LOL)


----------



## tappermon

I didn't know I had an addiction to pool construction pictures until they stopped coming  

Anyone at the fort have any updates on splash zone construction?


----------



## Disney crazy mama

I hear ya.  Everyday I look forward to my fix.


----------



## nikkipowell1

I have been waiting patiently for new pics to come, but now I am getting down right upset


----------



## guardwife66

tappermon said:


> I didn't know I had an addiction to pool construction pictures until they stopped coming
> 
> Anyone at the fort have any updates on splash zone construction?



I am the same way. It will be another year before we can get to the Fort so I have to live vicariously through here.


----------



## Thumper_ehhhhh




----------



## graciejane

tappermon said:


> I didn't know I had an addiction to pool construction pictures until they stopped coming
> 
> Anyone at the fort have any updates on splash zone construction?



Too funny, thats what I was thinking too.  Maybe because I have been wishing for more fun things for the kiddies at the pool for a while now.  Of course, I remember being excited because the Fort finally had a pool and I didn't have to swim at the beach any more.  I guess that makes me old


----------



## nikkipowell1

graciejane said:


> Too funny, thats what I was thinking too.  Maybe because I have been wishing for more fun things for the kiddies at the pool for a while now.  Of course, I remember being excited because the Fort finally had a pool and I didn't have to swim at the beach any more.  I guess that makes me old



I just got home from work a bit ago and saw some new posts on this thread and thinking "Way cool, new splash zone pics"


----------



## RvUsa

All those in favor of taking up a collection for gas money to send TCD over to the pool for some pics say AYE!!!


----------



## Tri-circle-D

RvUsa said:


> All those in favor of taking up a collection for gas money to send TCD over to the pool for some pics say AYE!!!



AYE!!!!

Actually, I want to see some updated photos too!

Maybe I will have to plan another mission for this weekend.

For those of you waiting- go back and re-read this thread.  It is pretty cool to watch the progress that has been made thus far.  And, to read the predictions and other speculation that has been made along the way.

This is a great thread!

TCD


----------



## lucy_love

I will be going to the fort next Thursday, I know it's a week away but I will take some pictures


----------



## Skyw

Sorry the picture is small. I will try to make it larger.

Photo taken may 5th. Enjoy.


----------



## Skyw

bigger I hope!!


----------



## datgrt@fw

lucy_love said:


> I will be going to the fort next Thursday, I know it's a week away but I will take some pictures



We will arrive at the Fort this Sunday and I will also take some pictures of the Pool and Splash Zone.  I won't be able to post the pictures until I am back at  home around May 18th.  I am sure that TCD or someone will have more pictures posted before then!   I also really enjoy viewing and appreciate all of the updated photos that everyone has been so nice about posting!  Thanks!!!


----------



## ynottony99

Skyw said:


> bigger I hope!!



*Hey, awesome!!!  When were these taken?*


----------



## ynottony99

lucy_love said:


> I will be going to the fort next Thursday, I know it's a week away but I will take some pictures



*We are arriving Thursday also.  Maybe we'll get pictures of each other taking pictures.*


----------



## Skyw

ynottony99-
I took them Tuesday May5th. It was our last day!!!!  So maybe it will be done by the time you get there!!!!!


----------



## Shan-man

Here is an enlarged and lightened version of Skyw's shot (hope you don't mind):


----------



## WDWFWfan

Has anybody heard an updated completion date suggestion for the kid's area recently?  Also, what height restrictions will be in place?


----------



## mrsscooter

So, I was wondering, if there will be one of those cushy rubbery matt things installed over the concrete in the splash area.......like at the Pop Century kiddie pool and splash area.  I was just thinking that cement, water and small children probably arent a good comination.  Just a though.........


----------



## ynottony99

WDWFWfan said:


> Has anybody heard an updated completion date suggestion for the kid's area recently?  Also, what height restrictions will be in place?



*Height restrictions??!!???  You mean I can't play????*


----------



## guardwife66

ynottony99 said:


> *Height restrictions??!!???  You mean I can't play????*



Just go in on your knees.  I am sure you can play.


----------



## ynottony99

guardwife66 said:


> Just go in on your knees.  I am sure you can play.



*Yipeeeeeeee!!!!*


----------



## Tiggntaz

Shan-man said:


>




Tigg got some pics friday night. All the littel poles that surrond the play area now have 6-7foot tall wooden polls that are sitting on them. It also looks like they ran a water test since the ground was all wet. Hopfully that means it will be done soon.

Off the side of the game room the extended the roof and that is where all the pumps and filters are for the play area.

Tigg will post some pics when she gets back tommrow night.


----------



## Tiggntaz

They are working on running underground pipes so the area by the bike racks is fenced off. They also have a plastic gate up on the road by the tennis courts that is over by the 1500 loop saying no carts 

They also put wooden poles up along the grass to stop you from parking a cart over there.

The only way to get to the pool on a cart is from the trading post and when you come over the bridge there is a person standing there that tells you to park in the new cart parking are over by the campfire area.

That is ok because I got a pic of my cart sitting pool side friday night.


----------



## nikkipowell1

Tiggntaz said:


> Tigg got some pics friday night. All the littel poles that surrond the play area now have 6-7foot tall wooden polls that are sitting on them. It also looks like they ran a water test since the ground was all wet. Hopfully that means it will be done soon.
> 
> Off the side of the game room the extended the roof and that is where all the pumps and filters are for the play area.
> 
> Tigg will post some pics when she gets back tommrow night.



ahhhh man, have to wait another day?  THe suspense is killing me


----------



## Tri-circle-D

Photos of pool and splash zone from 5.9.09 (part one):


----------



## Tri-circle-D

Photos of pool and splash zone 5.9.09 (part two):


----------



## Tri-circle-D

Photos of pool and splash zone 5.9.09 part three:


----------



## bama_ed

<gasp> FINALLY!  

Thanks TCD - I was on life support with only 1 or two pictures in a while.

Keep 'em coming.  

Bama ED


----------



## campingdawgs

Great pictures!  Thanks for all the spy work you do to keep us informed!  DD5 can't wait to try out the splash zone!


----------



## slriver

Wonderful photos!  Does anyone know when this area will be complete?   We will be there June 9.  It looks close to being done.

Thanks, Tracy


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

THANK YOU for all the pictures!!!  What do you think all the wooden posts are for???  I bet they will have it done for Memorial Day weekend... we are going the end of May and I am hopeful it will be done!!!


----------



## RvUsa

fldisneymommyto2 said:


> THANK YOU for all the pictures!!!  What do you think all the wooden posts are for???  I bet they will have it done for Memorial Day weekend... we are going the end of May and I am hopeful it will be done!!!



I will bet a dollar to a doughnut that they are gonna put up a rope type fence like around the bottom of the slide, just to keep the little ones in!


TCD, you are my all time hero, way to take one for the team and force yourself to go to the fort to keep us updated!!!  

I have got to say, HOLY FILTERS Batman!!!!  WOW them things is huge!  It looks like I was right about it being slightly dished out in the middle and would probably hold about 6" of water. 

Thanks a million for keeping us latitudinally challenged folks up to date on the pool


----------



## Thumper_ehhhhh

RvUsa said:


> I will bet a dollar to a doughnut that they are gonna put up a rope type fence like around the bottom of the slide, just to keep the little ones in!
> 
> 
> TCD, you are my all time hero, way to take one for the team and force yourself to go to the fort to keep us updated!!!
> 
> I have got to say, HOLY FILTERS Batman!!!!  WOW them things is huge!  It looks like I was right about it being slightly dished out in the middle and would probably hold about 6" of water.
> 
> Thanks a million for keeping us latitudinally challenged folks up to date on the pool




HMMMMMMMM Kiddie pool + big honkin filters = no yellow water. lol


----------



## nikkipowell1

Looks great, but I don't think it will be done in 17 days


----------



## Shan-man

I'd bet a six pack of Landshark that it will be done in 17 days. I'll be surprised if it takes 7 more days. We'll see, but unless the workers have been licking pig snouts, I'd say no problem!


----------



## Tri-circle-D

Shan-man said:


> I'd bet a six pack of Landshark that it will be done in 17 days. I'll be surprised if it takes 7 more days. We'll see, but unless the workers have been licking pig snouts, I'd say no problem!



I won't take that bet.  I agree with you.  I would be very surprised if they don't have this open by Memorial Day.

And, the more I look at how this is coming together, I think this is going to be a fun addition for the kids.

I previously posted these photos of the WDW Caribbean Beach Resort splash zone.  It looks like the stairs and double slide at FW are identical:











 Also, note that there are several items wrapped in protective wrapping on the landing of the splash zone.  Some more goodies are going to be added, but I can't quite tell what.

TCD


----------



## Donna

I have a feeling the kiddos won't even notice the hot tub once this splash zone is done!


----------



## Tri-circle-D

I have a few more photos from 5/9/09 . . .

But, I also meant to comment about a few of the photos already posted.

First, do you remember those two big white pipes that we looked at two weeks ago?

Well, they were cut flush to the ground, and this is what they look like now:







There are small chains coming out of the holes, and you can see that there are plugs that will be screwed into the pipe openings.  There was a small warning tag attached to the plug warning that the pipe should be de-pressurized before opening the plug.  Somehow, these must be related to supplying sufficient water pressure to make the splash zone equipment work.

This is the warning tag:






And, then there was the long metal pipe that we saw being soldered two weeks ago.  This must be one important pipe.  They cut a piece of the sidewalk out in front of the porch for the pipe.  Now, the golf cart parking area is partially fenced, and this pipe is now being worked on in this area:






My guess is that this is a line for propane gas.  I vaguely recall that there were underground propane tanks near the golf cart parking.  I don't think this would be any kind of water supply line.  I don't think they would have made that much fuss over a water line.

If you look close at the horizontal pipe that you see in this photo, you will notice that it looks like there are little water nozzles all along the pipe.  This splash zone is going to be pretty cool:






You can see in this photo that they used different siding on the outside of the new addition to the snack bar/arcade building.  Also, the rock work at the bottom of the wall is not continued on the addition.  It look like maybe this roof is just going to cover the equipment.  If they were going to totally enclose it, then I think they would have done that and added the siding while they were putting the siding on.  I am thinking that they will just put a privacy fence around the open part of the roof overhang.






These poles are smaller in diameter than the vertical poles that we now see.  I think these will be attached horizontally or diagonally to to the vertical poles, and as someone already mentioned, I would expect some rope netting to be used here, too:






Here are the rest of the photos from Saturday:











Notice the stuff that is wrapped up in this photo.  What do you think it could be?:






(You can't really tell from this photo, but the little windmill on the weather vane on top of the tower actually spins)






This is the new addition, and lots of new equipment.  Just so we are clear, this is all new and related exclusively to the splash zone.  The pool equipment is located in another place:











This is the work area adjacent to the new equipment.  Looks like there is a lot of work going on here:
















This photo was taken in the area right behind the back door to the snack bar.  These pipes appear to be related to the big white pipes that were cut flush to the ground, and plugged:






As you might have noticed from some of the other photos, the pool area was packed while I was doing my snooping on Saturday.  But, once again, I was able to take my photos without being questioned.  I don't know who this young man in the shirt and tie is, but he missed me snooping around:






Well, that's all the pool and splash zone photos I have for now.

But, did I mention that the TCD gang took Mrs. TCD to Epcot for the flower show on Saturday?  And that we spent the night at the Fort?  And that we stayed in a cabin?  For the first time in years?  And, that even though I didn't plan on taking photos of anything other than the pool, I ended up with a lot of photos?  Including some superb spy photos?  And that there was a triathlon at the Fort on Sunday morning?  With over 2000 women competing?  Yes I said over 2000! I never saw such a thing.  But, now I have, and you will too . . .

Look for the new TCD trip report.

Coming soon!

Including a few photos!

TCD

p.s.  I should also mention that the cabin we stayed in was on the 100 loop.

Yes I said the 100 loop!

TCD=VIP!!!!!


----------



## stacktester

TCD, you never ever cease to amaze. 100 loop, what's the chance. Hurry up with the report.


----------



## BradyBz12

Whoa - the elite "100 Cabin Club" - sweet!!  

Thanks for another round of excellent sleuthing and photos!!


----------



## cjalphonso

I bet the wrapped up pieces are to enclose the bottom, similar to the Caribbean Beach Resort splash zone like your pictures show. Come on and finish this thing, I'm there next Monday


----------



## nikkipowell1

Shan-man said:


> I'd bet a six pack of Landshark that it will be done in 17 days. I'll be surprised if it takes 7 more days. We'll see, but unless the workers have been licking pig snouts, I'd say no problem!



I'll raise you a six pack and throw in some Captains, (whatever the poker terminology is, I don't play).  I don't think its gonna be done.


----------



## parmtoo

I'm so glad they decided to update the pool area at FW!  We will be there in mid July, and I'm looking forward to taking my grandson to play in the splash zone.  Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## Kagoguen

I just wanted to say thank-you to all that have already been to the Fort and posted the pictures....so looking forward to our October visit.


----------



## gatripletmom00

wow, great pictures!  Thanks for posting. I am new to the boards and will have some questions soon. We are planning on a trip the week after July 4 and will be staying in the cabins. 
kris


----------



## parmtoo

gatripletmom00 said:


> wow, great pictures!  Thanks for posting. I am new to the boards and will have some questions soon. We are planning on a trip the week after July 4 and will be staying in the cabins.
> kris



Hi Kris!
We'll be there July 11-18.  See ya there!


----------



## LadyTrampScamp&Angel

I've been enjoying this thread and all the pictures - Thank You!  

We will be at the Fort for a long July 4th weekend, can't wait to try the new pool and my kids will love that water play area


----------



## TBoss68

This thread has been quiet for the last few days. Anyone have an update on the splash zone?


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

I am hoping somebody is at the Fort this weekend and can give us an update!!!


----------



## Tri-circle-D

Ynottony is there now.  I am sure he won't leave us hanging.

It has got to be getting close on the splash zone. 

The last photos we have seen on this thread are from 5/9/09.  I am thinking that they got a lot done in the past 6 days.

TCD


----------



## ynottony99

*I will upload this for now.  The fence is up around the splash zone.  They are putting the roof on the addition for the new equip. shed.  I think it is still a few days away.   I am using a wifi spot that is not cooperating so I will send more as I can.  Lots to share when we get home for sure.  900 loop was cleaned up and opened just before noon.  1000 is getting concrete poured.  Triathlon is taking over the whole place.  We are in site 601, about 100 feet from the porch of the Meadows Trading Post----and I love it. *


----------



## BradyBz12

ynottony99 said:


> *We are in site 601, about 100 feet from the porch of the Meadows Trading Post----and I love it. *



Sweet!  Can't wait to see more pics.

Splash zone is shaping up nicely!


----------



## Tri-circle-D

Thanks for the update Tony!

The splash zone looks great!

It can't be much longer until it opens.

I still say it will be open by Memorial Day weekend.

601?

Cool.

But, I still wish they hadn't expanded the 600 loop.

Already pouring concrete on 1000?  I wonder if they are trying to have it ready to go for Memorial Day weekend?  That would be fast!

Enjoy the rest of your trip.  I'll look for you photos when you get back.

TCD


----------



## datgrt@fw

Picture was taken on Thursday, May 14th.  We ask one of the CM when the Splash Zone was schedule to be open and we were told that it would open on Friday, May 15th.  Prior to checking out this morning we went by the Pool and the Splash Zone was not open!  We had a great time at the Fort this week!  I will try to post more pictures later today or tomorrow.  
datgrt@fw


----------



## datgrt@fw




----------



## datgrt@fw




----------



## LONE-STAR

Nice shots


----------



## dznyjunky

We were in the 1300 loop in Feb and it was not fun with all the noise.  Willing to put up with it to have the campground improved!! I sure do wish they would add more camping spots. We often times have a hard time getting a site.


----------



## dznyjunky

Great shot! We are heading back the summer!! HOT HOT HOT!!!  This is really cool. This is my first day on the site!!


----------



## parmtoo

Oh, how I wish I was sitting by that pool right now!  Only 8 more weeks....


----------



## Tiggntaz

Tri-circle-D said:


> Already pouring concrete on 1000?  I wonder if they are trying to have it ready to go for Memorial Day weekend?  That would be fast!
> TCD



Man it looks like I will have to reshoot this one 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOloRr2wXuM


----------



## kaguilbeau

Tiggntaz said:


> Man it looks like I will have to reshoot this one
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOloRr2wXuM




That's cool!  Even if it did make me alittle 'sea sick' . . .  It's interesting to see other loops, having only stayed in either 200, 300 or 500 and not having had a golf cart to loop around in.  I've really been sheltered from the rest of the fort.


----------



## camperhappy

DD and I are enjoying the photos, just wishing it wasn't so long until our next trip and hoping it is warm enough to enjoy the pool and splash zone at Thanksgiving!


----------



## lucy_love

Just got back, was there from 5/14-5/17

Triathlon was so cool to watch, very inspiring! 

we were in site 536

Parks were empty- we had no waits on all the rides we wanted to go on. Sorin had a 45 minute wait when we got there so we got fast passes- when we went back with our passes the wait dropped to 20 minutes! 

I took a couple pics on Friday:

they had the water on and off all day


----------



## ynottony99

*Well, we are back.  I am glad to see that updated photos have been posted.  After we get things unpacked and settle in a bit, I will post a few more of the splash zone.  I really don't have much more than datgrt@fw and lucy_love.  We had a great weekend, and the pool is getting lots of use.*


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

So I take it the splash zone did not open this weekend then???


----------



## ynottony99

*Here are what I took this morning, before going to the triathlon.





There had been lots workers around the splash zone, putting the final touches on.

We saw a photo earlier with water spraying out of these nozzles......










I wonder if something more is going to be added???  It looks good when it is spraying, but just looks unfinished to me.

Maybe this fence will go up around the equipment area when the construction is all done?






The roof appears to be done, and the new siding painted and trimmed out.






New pole lighting has been installed for the splash zone.






Here are a few more of the equipment area.




















I have just a couple more of this I will put up later.  I think it is clear that this is very close to opening!!!!*


----------



## Tigger0624

I hope its open this weekend!!! I know my lil guys would love to have more to play on!!!!


----------



## lucy_love

fldisneymommyto2 said:


> So I take it the splash zone did not open this weekend then???



nope 

every time I was at the pool they were working hard so it should be done any day now


----------



## Tri-circle-D

Thanks for the updated photos, Tony, datgrt@fw, and Ashley!

It does look like the splash zone is very close to opening.

Tony, in one of your shots, I see a new "rules" sign posted on the wall inside the splash zone fence.  Anybody get a close up of it?  It looks like it says "No Diving" at the bottom.  Darn!  I wanted to dive off of the tower into the puddle in the splash zone.  Dang the man and all his rules trying to keep us campers down!

It looks like they installed some bright lights for the splash zone.  I wonder if it will be open 24 hours, like the pool?

This has to be open by Memorial Day.

TCD


----------



## TBoss68

Wow. Looks like it is just about ready. Whoo hoo!  My 2 yo DS will love it. 

I think some one may owe Shan-man a sixer of Landshark!


----------



## Tri-circle-D

TBoss68 said:


> Wow. Looks like it is just about ready. Whoo hoo!  My 2 yo DS will love it.
> 
> I think some one may owe Shan-man a sixer of Landshark!



I think that Shan-man gets the beer *plus *a bottle of rum!!!!:



nikkipowell1 said:


> I'll raise you a six pack and throw in some Captains, (whatever the poker terminology is, I don't play).  I don't think its gonna be done.



We shall see!


TCD


----------



## Shan-man

Sitting quietly, muttering to myself "...don't count the chickens... don't count the chickens..."

LOL


----------



## nikkipowell1

Tri-circle-D said:


> I think that Shan-man gets the beer *plus *a bottle of rum!!!!:
> 
> 
> 
> We shall see!
> 
> 
> TCD



I will be more than happy to share my bottle of Rum, wether or not the splash zone will be open by memorial day or not, but I don't think soooo.....


----------



## ancfun

We are leaving Saturday morning for the Fort and the splash zone better be open by then. Can't they work around the clock? LOL! I will have a hard time making my 2yr old believe that he really can't go in there.


----------



## ynottony99

ancfun said:


> We are leaving Saturday morning for the Fort and the splash zone better be open by then. Can't they work around the clock? LOL! I will have a hard time making my 2yr old believe that he really can't go in there.



*I will be surprised if it isn't done.  Get some pictures for us!!*


----------



## chilipyro

ynottony99 said:


> *I will be surprised if it isn't done.  Get some pictures for us!!*


Been here since Sunday, and the rain has been steady since that time. I can't imagine that the workers are going to be able to get much done until the monsoon season ends. We stopped over at the pool yesterday, and it was empty (as one would expect, given the weather). The splash pad looked the same as it did in the recent photos (absent any workers). A woman behind the counter at the Meadows snack bar said that it should be open by Friday. I think it could be, if they had a run of sunny days until then. But, the forecast is not supporting that plan. 

Magic Kingdom was empty yesterday, the kids had a great time, inspite of the rain. Epcot was less empty today (with even heavier rain), but we had fun just the same. It would be nice to see the sun one of these days...


----------



## DznyRulz

I'd much rather have the rain than the crowds.  You can always wear your bathing suit to the parks then you won't mind being wet.


----------



## Donna

ugh, if disney starts allowing bathing suits it'll be just like a Six Flags.


----------



## chilipyro

If by 'bathing suits', you mean the kind that look like shorts, but are made out of thin nylon - so they dry fast - we are already on that suggestion. We learned that from our Six Flags visits, but it applies here even when the weather is sunny, as there is plenty of opportunity to get wet in all of the parks, with or without rain. The options for girls and women are a bit less simple, as Disney probably doesn't allow bikini or one piece women's suits to be worn around the park (any more than Six Flags does in our area). But, my wife and daughter have thin nylon pants that the can wear too. We brought dry underwear, sirts, and socks yesterday, to change into when we tired of being wet. 

Yes, I also prefer the rain to the crowds. I kept telling the kids that they didn't know how lucky they were to just be able to walk right on to all the rides at Magic Kingdom on Monday. We could have just stayed on the boat at the Pirates of the Caribbean ride - we were the only ones on our boat, and no one was in line to take our boat when we arrived at the end. We rode Big Thunder Mountain enough times in a row that I was starting to get a bit sea sick. We could have done the same with Splash Mountain, if I was willing to get wetter (front row seats on our first trip dampened my spirits for that ride . The worst though, was the Indy Speedway. The skies had cleared when we got in line, but opened up with a torrential downpour, as soon as we loaded. We were riding in a bathtub, by the time we got to the end. No one was waiting in line to get in the cars when we did get to the end (of course), so CMs were moving the cars forward to make room for the arriving cars - which took forever . We had to go home and change after that experience, but came back later for even more wait-free rides.


----------



## parmtoo

Oh boy, I don't think anyone wants to see this grandma in a bathing suit...


----------



## Shan-man

I have seen WAY TOO MANY gals in bikini tops at WDW... gals that really ought not be in public in a bikini even at a beach, much less a theme park. Honestly, even if I ran into Vanessa Williams in a bikini top at Epcot I would think it less than appropriate... not saying I would protest, but I would think it less than appropriate! LOL


----------



## ynottony99

Shan-man said:


> I have seen WAY TOO MANY gals in bikini tops at WDW... gals that really ought not be in public in a bikini even at a beach, much less a theme park. Honestly, even if I ran into Vanessa Williams in a bikini top at Epcot I would think it less than appropriate... not saying I would protest, but I would think it less than appropriate! LOL


----------



## TBoss68

And I thought we were talking about the kids splash zone .


----------



## NLPRacing

TBoss68 said:


> And I thought we were talking about the kids splash zone .



Without pics, our minds tend to wander. Did I hear somebody talk about "Vanessa Williams"?


----------



## Shan-man

TBoss68 said:


> And I thought we were talking about the kids splash zone .



It's kinda like the local news on a slow news day... they have to find SOMETHING to fill the time slot, so they start talking about Mrs Johnson's 3rd Grade Class's outing to the Science Museum, or "In The News on this Date 20 Years Ago". Around here it's usually beer or social critique of some kind until someone drops some fresh meat in front of us, like a picture of the splash zone being water tested... you don't happen to have a picture like that, do ya? Can't wait for new pics from all the Fiends who should be there anytime now! 


Ok, resume discussions of beer and Vanessa Williams!


----------



## SCCamper

mmmmm....beer.


----------



## guardwife66

SCCamper said:


> mmmmm....beer.



You guys are always talking beer.   I don't like beer. I like something cool and fruity with a liberal dose of rum or tequila.


----------



## Goofy-dad

I bet someone is sitting in their TT right now waiting for a break in the rain.  I would love to see what it looks like in a downpour! :  O.k., so we are all desperate to see some new photos even if they are a little soggy!..Any takers???


----------



## SCCamper

guardwife66 said:


> You guys are always talking beer.   I don't like beer. I like something cool and fruity with a liberal dose of rum or tequila.




mmmm....rum and tequila.


----------



## Live4FW

SCCamper said:


> mmmm....rum and tequila.



Did I hear Rum and Tequila?????   Another thread goes down in flames err I mean alcohol


----------



## nikkipowell1

guardwife66 said:


> You guys are always talking beer.   I don't like beer. I like something cool and fruity with a liberal dose of rum or tequila.



I hate beer to.  I this we should start a hard liquor thread.  What your favorite rum?  Me, Captain Morgans.  He will be meeting me there in 5 days.


----------



## BradyBz12

Sailor Jerry's 

Seriously... give it a try.  It's spicy like Capt Morgans, but a lot smoother.... and stronger.  

For sipping.... go with Appleton's Reserve every time.  Wish I'd brought back a case the last time we were in Jamaica.


----------



## ntsammy5

nikkipowell1 said:


> I hate beer to.





Don't let the otters hear you say that!


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

My favorite drink to consume around the pool and new splashzone is diet coke and cherry vodka.  How is that for keeping on topic??


----------



## bales1970

My hubbie says Sailor Jerry's on the rocks is the way to go but I prefer something fruity and frozen like a pina colada with a Chambord swirl.


----------



## DznyRulz

Still a looker after all these years.  Didn't people say that a certain photo layout was going to ruin her career?  I don't see any evidence of that.


----------



## TBoss68

Now this is what I refer to as a "Hijacked Thread".


----------



## Flametamr

I was thinking the same exact thing. Where did she come in ?


----------



## chilipyro

OK - back to the regularly scheduled programming ...

Lots of activity around the splash pad yesterday. The splash pad itself seems complete, and most of the work appears to be a combination of mechanical - related to the pumps and other equipment next to the shed, and adding gravel around the edges of the pad. They are also pouring concrete to make a walkway (or replace one that got ruined from heavy equipment movement) between the play area and the splash pad. A wooden fence has been erected around the new filters, heaters, pumps, etc. The latest report from CM questions is that they have been slowed due to problems with the new equipment, so opening this weekend is probably out. I'll see if I can grab a few photos today.


----------



## Disney crazy mama

Wooo Hooo, pictures!!  Now that's what I've been waiting for all week.  Now I have something to look forward to all day.


----------



## guardwife66

Yippee!  I am sitting on the edge of my seat with anticipation.


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

chilipyro said:


> OK - back to the regularly scheduled programming ...
> 
> Lots of activity around the splash pad yesterday. The splash pad itself seems complete, and most of the work appears to be a combination of mechanical - related to the pumps and other equipment next to the shed, and adding gravel around the edges of the pad. They are also pouring concrete to make a walkway (or replace one that got ruined from heavy equipment movement) between the play area and the splash pad. A wooden fence has been erected around the new filters, heaters, pumps, etc. The latest report from CM questions is that they have been slowed due to problems with the new equipment, so opening this weekend is probably out. I'll see if I can grab a few photos today.



We arrive on May 30th.... maybe we will be one of the firsts to play????


----------



## Tiggntaz

chilipyro said:


> OK - back to the regularly scheduled programming ...
> 
> Lots of activity around the splash pad yesterday. The splash pad itself seems complete, and most of the work appears to be a combination of mechanical - related to the pumps and other equipment next to the shed, and adding gravel around the edges of the pad. They are also pouring concrete to make a walkway (or replace one that got ruined from heavy equipment movement) between the play area and the splash pad. A wooden fence has been erected around the new filters, heaters, pumps, etc. The latest report from CM questions is that they have been slowed due to problems with the new equipment, so opening this weekend is probably out. I'll see if I can grab a few photos today.








 LOL


----------



## nikkipowell1

Tiggntaz said:


> LOL





I didn't think the splash zone would be open by Memorial day, at least I hope it will though so I can share my Captains with Shan Man and we are also gonna be there in 5 days.


----------



## Live4FW

nikkipowell1 said:


> I didn't think the splash zone would be open by Memorial day, at least I hope it will though so I can share my Captains with Shan Man and we are also gonna be there in 5 days.



It is not Monday yet.  I still have hopes.


----------



## ancfun

We leave for the Fort in the morning.  I am still holding out hope that the splashzone will be open by the time we arrive around 8:00 tomorrow evenning.  

Never hurts to dream!


----------



## chilipyro

Wow! Miracles do happen at Disney. The splash pad was open yesterday. No spray action, as of yesterday, but the gate was open and kids were having a great time just the same. If the sprays are operating today, I'll snap some more shots. Here are the photos...


----------



## Disney crazy mama

Awesome.  61 Days for us.  Hope you enjoy your vacation.  Thanks for taking the time to feed our addiction to this thread.


----------



## auntie

Nice! thanks for the updated pics!


----------



## Shan-man

VERY Cool! 

Ok, everyone who took my bet, PM me and I'll give my address to remit the Landshark sixers too!


----------



## 29apr00

chilipyro said:


> Wow! Miracles do happen at Disney. The splash pad was open yesterday. No spray action, as of yesterday, but the gate was open and kids were having a great time just the same. If the sprays are operating today, I'll snap some more shots. Here are the photos...



that looks so much fun!!  My kids are very happy now!


----------



## Thumper_ehhhhh

great pics. here i was thinking of ignoring the thread because of lack of pics lol na i wouldnt do that.


----------



## clkelley

The squirters are on today!


----------



## chilipyro

clkelley said:


> The squirters are on today!



Yes they are (and it is sunny and hot too). As promised, here are the photos of the splash pad in full operation:


----------



## guardwife66

I love these pictures!  I so want to go now.  But I have to wait till next year. 

My youngest is 16 and will be 17 next year when we get to the Fort.  Do you think maybe I could get her to play here so I could enjoy this area too?  

I sure hope my son and daughter-in-law get to go with us next year so I can bring the DGD's here. I am sure the 3 year old will love it. 


Thanks for the pictures!!!!


----------



## datgrt@fw

Thanks for posting the great pictures of the Splash Zone!!!  I am glad the weather has improved and I hope everyone really enjoys this holiday weekend at FW!  

Doug / datgrt@fw


----------



## ynottony99

*chilipyro, thanks for sharing the awesome pictures!!!  It is great to see the splash zone in it's full glory!!!  Have a great time, and keep the pictures coming!!!*


----------



## braclark

Thanks for the photos.

Are the sprinklers always on?
Do the things that look like valve wheels control the water at all?


----------



## chilipyro

braclark said:


> Thanks for the photos.
> 
> Are the sprinklers always on?
> Do the things that look like valve wheels control the water at all?



You're welcome! 

There are several interactive features, but I think the overhead sprinklers cannot be controlled by the kids. The large valve on the back side controls some sideways sprayers. 






On the front side, there are stiff rubber hoses that can be directed where you like. 






One of the above photos shows a bucket that can be dumped. The kids were all having a blast.


----------



## Disney crazy mama

Isn't it amazing what some spraying water can do for you on a hot day?  Its the simple things that kids (and adults) love the most.  This will be a great inspiration for the afternoon break I keep telling my kids we will need in July.  It will be refreshing and fun.  Then we can all take a little nap.


----------



## parmtoo

Wow. Thant looks ike so much fun!  Thanks for the pics!!!


----------



## JoanneNC

Great new addition - looks like a great time


----------



## Thumper_ehhhhh

The new splash pad looks great. hmmmmmm I wonder if I will fit down that slide hehehehe


----------



## marble96

Thanks you to everyone who posted photos of the pool reno.  This by far has been my favorite thread this past 5 months.  Hopefully we will be able to get down around Halloween to tryout the new facilities.


----------



## mrsscooter

This new feature looks great...........I cant wait to show the kids now that its done!  Thanks for all the pics!


----------



## VACAMPER

thanks for the pics, my kids are so excited.


----------



## WannaBeImagineer

Looks like chilipyro beat me to it, but I have a couple more pictures of the splash zone.  Do I have to have a certain number of posts before i can upload pictures?  Sorry I'm new...


----------



## WannaBeImagineer

bump


----------



## datgrt@fw

WannaBeImagineer said:


> Looks like chilipyro beat me to it, but I have a couple more pictures of the splash zone.  Do I have to have a certain number of posts before i can upload pictures?  Sorry I'm new...





Yes .......... I believe the number of posts that are required is '10'.

Doug /datgrt@fw


----------



## WannaBeImagineer

Thanks, I'll try it now.


----------



## Thumper_ehhhhh

bump

woohoooo 1000 
sorry small things


----------



## Sayonara

Looks great !!!  Now we have to plan our return trip sooner as we missed the splash zone by about a month.....

Thanks for the updates !!


----------



## Tiggntaz

just watch out. There is a rule that is not posted anywhere, that you need to be UNDER 48" to use the splash zone.


----------



## Thumper_ehhhhh

Tiggntaz said:


> just watch out. There is a rule that is not posted anywhere, that you need to be UNDER 48" to use the splash zone.



If I lay flat I might be under 4 ft woohooo


----------



## chilipyro

Tiggntaz said:


> just watch out. There is a rule that is not posted anywhere, that you need to be UNDER 48" to use the splash zone.



Not posted, and not enforced (so far, anyway). There were folks of a wide range of sizes, both length and girth, going down the kiddie slide last weekend. Mostly, it was just little kids, and the larger ones were generally the parents that the kids wanted to come down too. I saw at least one parent that I was sure was going to get stuck, but she did make it down .


----------



## Thumper_ehhhhh

chilipyro said:


> Not posted, and not enforced (so far, anyway). There were folks of a wide range of sizes, both length and girth, going down the kiddie slide last weekend. Mostly, it was just little kids, and the larger ones were generally the parents that the kids wanted to come down too. I saw at least one parent that I was sure was going to get stuck, but she did make it down .



oh that would be me if I tried lol I can see the headline now. 
Jaws of life needed to free canuck from kiddie pool slide at Fort.


----------



## cjalphonso

We had to check out on 5/23 so the kids never got to see the new splash pad 
However, we did go to aquatica. I must say, this is the best waterpark I have ever seen for kids ages 2 and up. I would highly recommend this park for younger kids.


----------



## clkelley

Splash Zone Pictures on 5/24


----------



## Shan-man

Oh, nice pics Carol! I especially like the rule that the splash zone is just for CAMPGROUND guests... keep those cabin folks over at the Swimmin' Hole pool where they belong 










I'm just kidding! Y'all can use our pool whenever you want! LOL


----------



## guardwife66

What great pictures. I can't wait to see all this in person.


----------



## chilipyro

I thought I would share this anecdote about the pool upgrade. The last time we went to Disney was 5 years ago. Our kids were 2, 4, and 6 then, and we stayed at the Wilderness Lodge. The kids LOVED the slide at WL, and the two older kids remembered the pool as being especially great. We've been at FW for a week and a half now, and decided to pay our respects to the hotel we stayed in last time. We took a look at the pool, and both boys thought the slide looked lame, in comparison with the one at FW. They thought the FW pool was MUCH better. My wife and I both thought the hot tub at FW was better too.

Look for invasions from the WL soon .


----------



## 29apr00

Shan-man said:


> Oh, nice pics Carol! I especially like the rule that the splash zone is just for CAMPGROUND guests... keep those cabin folks over at the Swimmin' Hole pool where they belong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just kidding! Y'all can use our pool whenever you want! LOL




  I had to read that sign a couple of times!  I was getting a little upset!


----------



## LadyTrampScamp&Angel

Thanks for the pictures Carol.  I'm so excited, just over a month and we'll be there!


----------



## cjdj4

I am so excited! I just read through this whole thread, and I am so happy the pool has been upgraded just before our trip to FW cabins this July. 

My DD is going to love it

Thanks to everyone who posted all the pics.


----------



## Tri-circle-D

The TCD gang made a quick visit to the Fort on 5/28/09.  I will start a little thread about some of the things we saw that afternoon, but here are the obligatory pool and splash zone photos.  Not much different from clkelley's but I do have a couple of things of minor interest to point out.  So, here you go:

Approaching from the bridge behind the Meadow Trading Post, you can see that some of the construction fencing is still up, so they are not quite done with the project:






I am pleased to see that the sidewalk will apparently remain in place.  When the fences come down, this sidewalk will go around the perimeter of the pool, and all the way to the footbridge to the 1500 loop.

The golf cart parking area still has bike racks in it.  It looks like this may be a permanent situation.  As you can see, someone parked a cart here anyway:











Here you can see that there is now loose river rock in place on the outside of the splash zone fence, and there is a gate here.  This gate, and the one on the other side, are controlled with a magnetic latch.  This one was set so the latch would not operate.  I'm not sure if that will normally be the case, or it was locked because the work isn't quite done:






Here's a look at the river rock, and a drain, and something else in the ground outside the splash zone:






The new equipment is now enclosed with a fence, as clkelley's photos show.  But, you can still hold a camera over the fence to see what they have back there.  See?:











That is a lot of stuff to operate the splash zone.  This apparently will be running during the time the splash zone is open, which appears to be from 10 am to 10 pm daily.

Here are some folks enjoying the splash zone:
















Looks like fun, right?  Anybody see anything wrong in the photo?  Me neither.  These kids seemed to be having fun.  Well, right after I snapped these photos, a young female lifeguard came over and told the kids to get out, because this area was for kids under 5!  The sign the clkelley posted a photo of above says that children under 12 must be supervised by an adult.  That would certainly suggest that children up to 12, and maybe over 12, can use the splash zone.  So, what's up with this lifeguard?  I don't know.  But, I don't see anything wrong with kids over 5 using this stuff.  In fact, I would say some kids under 5 shouldn't even be using this stuff, because they could get hurt.  It seems like maybe they are already having problems with rough housing on the splash zone equipment, and they are arbitrarily limiting its use.  Not so good.  

Anybody remember the long metal pipe and big white pipes that were previously photographed?  Well, none of that amounted to much.  Here is the area where that work was going on:






If you look at the pavement here, you can see where they patched what they dug up to run the pipe across the asphalt:






It looks like that metal pipe was, indeed, a gas line, because this is what is in the area of where it terminated:





















So, there must be a heater over there in the splash zone equipment, and the splash zone water will be heated.

I have a few more pool and splash zone photos, which I will post in just a sec.

TCD


----------



## Tri-circle-D

More photos from 5/28/09 (notice no kids enjoying the splash zone because the mean lifeguard chased them away):

















































































And, here are a couple of the pool.  Is it me, or has the tower sprung a new leak?:











That's all the pool and splash zone pics I have for now.  This thread needs to stay alive until the construction fences come down.  I think they are about done, but who knows?

TCD


----------



## DisneyBishops

Tri-circle-D said:


> The TCD gang made a quick visit to the Fort on 5/28/09.  I will start a little thread about some of the things we saw that afternoon, but here are the obligatory pool and splash zone photos.  Not much different from clkelley's but I do have a couple of things of minor interest to point out.  So, here you go:
> 
> Approaching from the bridge behind the Meadow Trading Post, you can see that some of the construction fencing is still up, so they are not quite done with the project:
> 
> 
> 
> I am pleased to see that the sidewalk will apparently remain in place.  When the fences come down, this sidewalk will go around the perimeter of the pool, and all the way to the footbridge to the 1500 loop.
> 
> The golf cart parking area still has bike racks in it.  It looks like this may be a permanent situation.  As you can see, someone parked a cart here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you can see that there is now loose river rock in place on the outside of the splash zone fence, and there is a gate here.  This gate, and the one on the other side, are controlled with a magnetic latch.  This one was set so the latch would not operate.  I'm not sure if that will normally be the case, or it was locked because the work isn't quite done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a look at the river rock, and a drain, and something else in the ground outside the splash zone:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new equipment is now enclosed with a fence, as clkelley's photos show.  But, you can still hold a camera over the fence to see what they have back there.  See?:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a lot of stuff to operate the splash zone.  This apparently will be running during the time the splash zone is open, which appears to be from 10 am to 10 pm daily.
> 
> Here are some folks enjoying the splash zone:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like fun, right?  Anybody see anything wrong in the photo?  Me neither.  These kids seemed to be having fun.  Well, right after I snapped these photos, a young female lifeguard came over and told the kids to get out, because this area was for kids under 5!  The sign the clkelley posted a photo of above says that children under 12 must be supervised by an adult.  That would certainly suggest that children up to 12, and maybe over 12, can use the splash zone.  So, what's up with this lifeguard?  I don't know.  But, I don't see anything wrong with kids over 5 using this stuff.  In fact, I would say some kids under 5 shouldn't even be using this stuff, because they could get hurt.  It seems like maybe they are already having problems with rough housing on the splash zone equipment, and they are arbitrarily limiting its use.  Not so good.
> 
> Anybody remember the long metal pipe and big white pipes that were previously photographed?  Well, none of that amounted to much.  Here is the area where that work was going on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you look at the pavement here, you can see where they patched what they dug up to run the pipe across the asphalt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like that metal pipe was, indeed, a gas line, because this is what is in the area of where it terminated:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, there must be a heater over there in the splash zone equipment, and the splash zone water will be heated.
> 
> I have a few more pool and splash zone photos, which I will post in just a sec.
> 
> TCD


  Over the Memorial Day weekend, I parked my cart on the river rock and walked right in the gate that you find is now locked.


----------



## LadyTrampScamp&Angel

Thanks for the pictures!  

I hope they change their mind about under 5.  That splash zone looks just too inviting, my kids (8 & 12) will be bummed 

Maybe they will get lots of complaints about that?


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

I agree about the age.  It is a shame that a few have to ruin it for everyone.  My daughter is 8 and she would play appropriately on the equipment.  IMO, no matter what age if you are using it correctly, it shouldnt be a problem!!


----------



## LadyTrampScamp&Angel

I agree completely   If that rule is in effect when we are there I will complain - and I'm really not a chronic complainer


----------



## Tri-circle-D

LadyTrampScamp&Angel said:


> Thanks for the pictures!
> 
> I hope they change their mind about under 5.  That splash zone looks just too inviting, my kids (8 & 12) will be bummed
> 
> Maybe they will get lots of complaints about that?





fldisneymommyto2 said:


> I agree about the age.  It is a shame that a few have to ruin it for everyone.  My daughter is 8 and she would play appropriately on the equipment.  IMO, no matter what age if you are using it correctly, it shouldnt be a problem!!





LadyTrampScamp&Angel said:


> I agree completely   If that rule is in effect when we are there I will complain - and I'm really not a chronic complainer




I don't think you could miss the fact that an adult was supervising these three children, who from what I saw, were all getting along nicely, when the life guard came and threw them out.  There is no rule posted saying that the splash zone is for children 5 or younger.  These kids looked like they were somewhere between 10 and 12 years old.  I think this type of equipment is perfect for them.  If it had been me and my kids that the lifeguard was trying to throw out, I would have asked to speak to her boss.  There is no reason to reserve this area for children 5 and under.

TCD


----------



## Boomer1

I have noticed in other pictures of the Splash Zone children who appear to be over 5 enjoying themselves. Once again there appears to be confusion amoungst the cast members over what the rules are. I agree with you TCD I would have asked for a supervisor and an explanation of why this rule is not posted but enforced.


----------



## bama_ed

Hasn't been a post here in a while.  Have all the construction fences been taken down and things back to normal now?  Is it time to officially close down this thread? 

Bama ED


----------



## DaveInTN

bama_ed said:


> Hasn't been a post here in a while.  Have all the construction fences been taken down and things back to normal now?  Is it time to officially close down this thread?
> 
> Bama ED


I won't consider this thread closed until I see a pic of TCD going down the little slide in the splash zone.  Then, and only then, can it be closed.


----------



## nikkipowell1

I will put this in my tr that i'll write later, but just a quick note about the splash zone.  We were there 5/27 - 6/3 and it is opened.  The fences were not taken down from the area yet and there were still sand bags laying around on the grass.  The splash zone did not have age/height requirements so I enjoyed it as much as all the kids because the water was nice and cool, not cold, but not hot like the pool water.  I did get a nice scrape on my elbow because as you get to the bottom of the slide, the top of it has a nice sandpaper layer on it, ouch, and it did get my kids a little to. Other than that, I will post pics on my tr soon of the splash zone, pool, slide, ect.  It was funny, one day at the pool it was so packed you couldn't find a single chair free and the next day there were like 20 people there. Go figure.  Look for my tr in the next few days.

Nikki


----------



## iradi8

Tri-circle-D said:


> were all getting along nicely, when the life guard came and threw them out.  There is no rule posted saying that the splash zone is for children 5 or younger.  TCD



We were there last month.  I was irked a bit by the lifeguards because different lifeguards have different rules.  The inconsistency is difficult for my young kids to understand.  For instance, one day my kids (7 & 9y.o.) were using snorkels in the pool.  One of the lifeguards started screaming to us that no snorkels are allowed.  The previous day my kids used the snorkels with no problems.  The pool rules say nothing about snorkels.  When I asked why no snorkels in an effort to understand, I was told that extremely young children don't use them properly and swallow water!  Well, some young children can't swim either -- does that mean they can't get into the pool? 

The water slide rules don't say anything about not wearing a mask/goggles.  We were there for 8 days and some days my kids could wear the mask, some days they couldn't.  It all depended on the lifeguard.  No consistency.  

My kids would love the splash zone.  I don't think they should keep it to the under 5yo.  I hope they don't.


----------



## nikkipowell1

iradi8 said:


> We were there last month.  I was irked a bit by the lifeguards because different lifeguards have different rules.  The inconsistency is difficult for my young kids to understand.  For instance, one day my kids (7 & 9y.o.) were using snorkels in the pool.  One of the lifeguards started screaming to us that no snorkels are allowed.  The previous day my kids used the snorkels with no problems.  The pool rules say nothing about snorkels.  When I asked why no snorkels in an effort to understand, I was told that extremely young children don't use them properly and swallow water!  Well, some young children can't swim either -- does that mean they can't get into the pool?
> 
> The water slide rules don't say anything about not wearing a mask/goggles.  We were there for 8 days and some days my kids could wear the mask, some days they couldn't.  It all depended on the lifeguard.  No consistency.
> 
> My kids would love the splash zone.  I don't think they should keep it to the under 5yo.  I hope they don't.




They didn't have any lifeguards in the splash zone area at all.  I can't tell you how many times I went down the slide in the splash zone and no one said anything.  I don't think the rules stated an age, but not sure.  

Were we had a problem was with the big slide and the lifequards there.  Most of the time there wasn't a lifeguard at the top and some of the guards didn't care if you went down head first, and some did.  But I do agree there is no consistency with the guards at all.


----------



## iradi8

nikkipowell1 said:


> Were we had a problem was with the big slide and the lifequards there.  Most of the time there wasn't a lifeguard at the top and some of the guards didn't care if you went down head first, and some did.  But I do agree there is no consistency with the guards at all.



Oh, that reminds me.  While some lifeguards didn't say anything to the kids going headfirst, I did see one lifeguard ban a kid from using the slide again.  He said that he told the kid 3 times not to go down headfirst.  So, when the kid approached the stairs the lifeguard stopped him and told him he could no longer use the slide at all.


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

We were there from 5/23 thru 5/30- our 8yr old used the splash zone the entire time and thoroughly enjoyed it- no one ever ran her off and I'm not sure if they mean adult supervision RIGHT THERE with her or what- but we never were. we were there at the pool- but not up in the splash zone area just watching her (and our other two in the pool) from lounge chairs. Yanno? 
We were told we couldn't go head first down the slide- when we asked. (we didn't attempt to do it- we asked if we could and were told no) 

 That's all we know- but I agree to limit the splash zone to 5 and under is kinda ridiculous. I could MAYBE see a lifeguard being particular about the ages if there were a ton of toddlers in there and they were concerned bigger kids might end up injuring the toddlers in some way- but clearly from those photos this was not the case and I can't for the life of me figure out why that lifeguard would want to run them out..... especially with what the sign says about needing adult supervision up to age 12! That makes it pretty obvious that it's not only for kids 5 and under!


----------



## Tri-circle-D

The pool project still is not done.  I stopped by for an inspection on 6/5/09, and here is what I saw:


























As you can see, the construction fences are still up.  The footbridge from the 1500 loop is still closed.  I imagine all of the rain is slowing them down from whatever there is left to do until this project is finished.

They are coming up on the 6 month mark on this project.  It should have been done before now.

TCD


----------



## ynottony99

Tri-circle-D said:


> As you can see, the construction fences are still up.  The footbridge from the 1500 loop is still closed.  I imagine all of the rain is slowing them down from whatever there is left to do until this project is finished.
> 
> They are coming up on the 6 month mark on this project.  It should have been done before now.
> 
> TCD


*
I bet you're right about the rain.  It is very soggy over there.  I can't imagine Disney is happy to have the fence up clunking everything up like that.
Thanks for the continued updates.  I had hoped to swing by myself, but we spent the day at AK and MK.  One last blowout before the seasonal passes were blocked out for summer.*


----------



## NLPRacing

Are the fences still up?


----------



## proudmomof4

We left yesterday afternoon and it looked like the fences had just come down after sod was laid where all the construction traffic had killed the grass.

Sorry, no pictures, I was driving.


----------



## GOBA Mom Lynn

Come on people!

It's been over a week--does NO ONE have pictures of the newly landscaped pool area?  

Surely someone has been there and taken photos, or do we have to wait until TCD makes another official inspection trip?

Let us see what's been going on!!!


----------



## Donna

We just returned but had family there so we didn't spend alot of fort time as i had wanted. My son did go exploring over at River Country behind the gate, he couldn't help himself, lol. Here are the pics i took of the pool area and RC.














































They were filming an animal special about a possum:


----------



## DaveInTN

Great pics!    I can't believe when they closed RC, they just left the pool furniture there to rot??  Looks kind of creepy.


----------



## Donna

it was creepy. we both walked thru spider webs and he stepped on a snake that took off really fast! he went on his own and walked along the old wooden bridge in RC but he said he thinks a boat saw him so he left.


----------



## Tri-circle-D

Donna-

Your son is my hero!!!

And, I owe him a TCD Junior Deputy badge!

I have always wanted to sneak into River Country, but have yet to do so.

Those photos are amazing (and sad).

What was going on there by the lake?  Were they filming something?

TCD


----------



## Donna

omg, he will be so honored! i told him all about you and he said he wanted to venture as far as he could, and he did! the webs were huge, you had to catch them in the sun to avoid them. he kept saying this would have been a great place and tell him about it. i had to admit, i had TCD on my mind as we snuck in! lol

the filming was going on near the bike barn. an animal special and a possum was the star, lol. i couldn't get any closer or i would have.

as for the pool area, there is absolutely no evidence of any prior construction. no muddy areas, sod is all in place, fences down. had i not known, i would have said this was always like this. i was horrified at the kids in the hot tub though. not with parents either. teens also which is fine except their conversation was a little advanced for their age and i didn't want my son to overhear, lol. also, the pool was closed on the hottest day of the year til about noon. i talked to the mtce.  mgr of the pool and was told that the sand was pumping IN to the pool, not out and the lifeguards said they could not see the bottom well enough to see swimmers. it was opened up again around noon, albeit cloudy and hot water! not refreshing at all.

i was too hot and lazy to take more pics, sorry, lol. i have to go tell my son about his jr. deputy badge!


----------



## auntie

Great pics Donna!

I feel so bad looking at those River Country photos.

It's actually the only water park in Disney that I've gone too. Sad to see what's become of it.


----------



## Donna

jake is sad that his brother got to go there when it was open but he can't since it's now closed. he's the adventurous type so he would have loved it. he banged up his knees at typhoon lagoon on the cement wave pool bottom. disney has a gold mine back there if they'd get their imagineers heads together and fix it up.


----------



## Tri-circle-D

DaveInTN said:


> I won't consider this thread closed until I see a pic of TCD going down the little slide in the splash zone.  Then, and only then, can it be closed.



Dave-  I have made my final inspection of this project, and I have issued the C.O.  Unfortunately, as you will see in the photos posted below, I was not able to slide down the little slide.  On this visit.  That will have to wait for another time. 



nikkipowell1 said:


> . . .just a quick note about the splash zone.  We were there 5/27 - 6/3 and it is opened.  The fences were not taken down from the area yet and there were still sand bags laying around on the grass.  The splash zone did not have age/height requirements so I enjoyed it as much as all the kids because the water was nice and cool, not cold, but not hot like the pool water.  I did get a nice scrape on my elbow because as you get to the bottom of the slide, the top of it has a nice sandpaper layer on it, ouch, and it did get my kids a little to. .  .
> 
> Nikki


 


nikkipowell1 said:


> They didn't have any lifeguards in the splash zone area at all.  I can't tell you how many times I went down the slide in the splash zone and no one said anything.  I don't think the rules stated an age, but not sure.



Nikki-  Unless you are under 48" tall, your slide riding days in the splash zone are now over!  Check out the new photos below.



GOBA Mom Lynn said:


> Come on people!
> 
> It's been over a week--does NO ONE have pictures of the newly landscaped pool area?
> 
> Surely someone has been there and taken photos, or do we have to wait until TCD makes another official inspection trip?
> 
> Let us see what's been going on!!!



Lynn-  I, like you, and perhaps a few more folks, have been waiting to see some photos of the completely finished project.

Donna did post a couple, but I wanted to see it all.  With the fences down and everything.

So, I made an official inspection on July 18, and this is what I saw:

As luck would have it, a big storm was approaching as I arrived at the pool.  Literally at the same time I walked onto the pool deck, the lifeguards blew their whistles and ordered everyone out of the pool.  They even made everyone leave the pool deck.  It was OK to hang out in the porch area next to the snack bar, or under the little pavilion by the tennis courts.

At first I was bummed, but then I realized I had the perfect opportunity to get shots of all of the improvements without people cluttering up the photos.  So, here you go:





























































Here are several shots taken around the entrance to the pool area.  These Crape Myrtle trees are bare all winter, and some of you snowbirds may not recognize the front with these beautiful flowering trees:































There are a lot of new barriers and signs out here in front of the pool which prohibit golf carts from parking close to the pool.  Golf cart parking is now restricted to the new lot by the campfire area.  I don't like this, but it does make the entrance area less crazy and congested.

There is are new signs in the splash zone that will disappoint those of you taller than 48":











Well, there it is.  I guess the splash zone is officially called the Aquatic Play Area, and its use is restricted to those under 48".  But, there is no life guard present .  If you are so inclined, you would be able to get in there and down the slide before anyone could stop you.  I will save that for another day.

Stay tuned for a few more photos . . .

TCD


----------



## Tri-circle-D

Here are some more photos of the finished pool project:





















I have no idea what this thing is, or why it is here:



















































The sign at the hot tub still says that the hot tub closes at 10 pm.  But, the plastic cover of the clock was broken, and the clock has obviously stopped.  Someone needs to set it a 5 o'clock, so it will always be 5 o'clock at the pool.






Next up, just a few more photos . . .

TCD


----------



## Tri-circle-D

This guy must be related to Donald, because the lifeguards did not shoo him out of the pool like they did everyone else:





















Here, you can see that they are getting ready to reopen the pool.  The storm that was threatening blew right by, and the pool ended up only being closed for about 15 minutes:






As soon as they announced the pool was reopen, the slide was turned back on, and folks leaped into the pool:











That's all I have.

As this project has come together, I was disappointed that the pool was not enlarged, and I also thought (and still do) that the hot tub was too small.  But, now that I see the finished product, I give the Fort management an "A" on their report card.  Overall, this project is a huge improvement over what we used to have.  The slide, although smaller than the other WDW resort slides, is fast and fun.  The splash zone (or I guess I should say Aquatic Play Area) is wonderful!  That is truly a great addition for the younger kids.  And, while the pool footprint was not expanded, the deck area was, and there are now more chairs and tables available for those visiting the pool.  I miss the deep end, but making this half of the pool shallower makes the pool more usable, and, therefore, the former shallow end is not going to be as congested as it used to be.  Could they have made the pool even bigger and better?  Sure.  But, this project is a huge improvement over what was, and I tip my hat to the Fort management for a job well done.

It looks like there is nothing more to say.

This little thread has been fun.  As of this posting, it has been read over 118,000 times, which makes it one of the top three read threads here on the Camping Board.

Oh, I should mention that while I was doing my sleuthing on this visit, I ran smack dab into the Most Honorable Stacktester, Mayor of the Fort!  Good to see you Donnie.  I'll catch up with you once the weather is a bit cooler, and I am back to camping at the Fort.

It is finished.

The End.


TCD


----------



## Donna

Some great pictures there! Wish i had taken more but in our two weeks there, we made it to the pool ONCE!
I also ran in to Donnie during our trip, down by trails end. Great to meet you Donnie; one of these days I'd like to meet TCD and Rog, then my fort experience will be complete, lol.


----------



## tfoster

How strictly are they enforcing the 48" rule for the Aquatic Play Area?  

I'm wondering because we'll be there in December (and hopefully it will be warm enough for the pools! )  I don't know that my 4 and 6 year olds would feel comfortable playing in it on their own, so I would hope that they would allow parents or older siblings (we also have a 9 year old and a 12 year old) in the area with them.  The 9 year old is probably just over 48 inches tall and the 12 year old is over by about 10 inches.  I imagine it will be very upsetting to all four of them if they're not allowed to be in there together because they really just like doing everything together.  At the very least, I would hope that either my husband or I would be able to be in there with the little two.

Thoughts?  Experiences?  TIA!


----------



## Tri-circle-D

tfoster said:


> How strictly are they enforcing the 48" rule for the Aquatic Play Area?
> 
> I'm wondering because we'll be there in December (and hopefully it will be warm enough for the pools! )  I don't know that my 4 and 6 year olds would feel comfortable playing in it on their own, so I would hope that they would allow parents or older siblings (we also have a 9 year old and a 12 year old) in the area with them.  The 9 year old is probably just over 48 inches tall and the 12 year old is over by about 10 inches.  I imagine it will be very upsetting to all four of them if they're not allowed to be in there together because they really just like doing everything together.  At the very least, I would hope that either my husband or I would be able to be in there with the little two.
> 
> Thoughts?  Experiences?  TIA!



The sign with the under 48" restriction has been up for less than a month, so it's hard to say how strictly it will be enforced.

There are no lifeguards on duty in the splash zone.  But, they do occasionally pay a visit to yell at the guests.  I would not expect the under 48" rule to be enforced too strictly.  It will probably be enforced when a bigger kid or kids are causing problems for the smaller ones, or if a guard is having a bad day and needs to vent,  but otherwise, I doubt that the guards will expend their energy policing the rule very strictly.

Adults are allowed in the splash zone area.  They want you to supervise you kids.  There are chairs there for you to sit and do just that.  So, no problem with you and your husband going in to supervise.  And, if either of you forgets the rules and ends up on the slide, I don't have a problem with that.  

TCD


----------



## tfoster

Tri-circle-D said:


> The sign with the under 48" restriction has been up for less than a month, so it's hard to say how strictly it will be enforced.
> 
> There are no lifeguards on duty in the splash zone.  But, they do occasionally pay a visit to yell at the guests.  I would not expect the under 48" rule to be enforced too strictly.  It will probably be enforced when a bigger kid or kids are causing problems for the smaller ones, or if a guard is having a bad day and needs to vent,  but otherwise, I doubt that the guards will expend their energy policing the rule very strictly.
> 
> Adults are allowed in the splash zone area.  They want you to supervise you kids.  There are chairs there for you to sit and do just that.  So, no problem with you and your husband going in to supervise.  And, if either of you forgets the rules and ends up on the slide, I don't have a problem with that.
> 
> TCD



Many thanks!  I didn't know about the new pool and splash area when we booked.  It's like an enormous added bonus, and I know we're going to love them.  I just hope they don't keep the kids from wanting to go to the parks!!


----------



## jriae2000

My DS 7 asked me today how deep the pool is. Any idea?


----------



## Tri-circle-D

jriae2000 said:


> My DS 7 asked me today how deep the pool is. Any idea?



That is actually a very good question.

Because, believe it or not, no one is quite sure.

Here is a photo of one of the pool depth indicators:







A meter is actually about 39 inches.  So, one of the figures given on this marker is wrong.

The pool is just about the same uniform depth.  Somewhere between 3 ft. and 3 ft. 9 inches.  It seems like the shallow end is about 3 ft. even, and the former deep end is probably 3 1/2 feet or so deep.  That is about as exact as anyone can be.

TCD

BTW-  I also wanted to note that this thread, which has been a "sticky" here on the camping boards is now apparently un-stuck, and will soon fade into oblivion.  To all that have posted on this thread, it has been fun!  Certainly one of the best threads ever!!!


----------



## jdd

Tri-circle-D said:


> BTW-  I also wanted to note that this thread, which has been a "sticky" here on the camping boards is now apparently un-stuck, and will soon fade into oblivion.  To all that have posted on this thread, it has been fun!  Certainly one of the best threads ever!!!



I just have to say a big thank you to everyone who contributed the great pictures and stories on this thread.  We leave for our first trip to the Fort in 5 days, and I wouldn't have even known about the pool renovation except for you!  I know my boys are going to love everything about FW.  I hope to see some of you down there - you guys are really the nicest, most entertaining folks on these boards!!


----------



## Thumper_ehhhhh

jdd said:


> I just have to say a big thank you to everyone who contributed the great pictures and stories on this thread.  We leave for our first trip to the Fort in 5 days, and I wouldn't have even known about the pool renovation except for you!  I know my boys are going to love everything about FW.  I hope to see some of you down there - you guys are really the nicest, most entertaining folks on these boards!!



Dont forget to post some pictures on here when you come back. Lets keep it going. Enjoy your trip.
 Yes thanks to all who made this one of the more interesting threads.


----------



## DznyRulz

We leave on Saturday for a week.  I plan on posting some new pics here when I get back.  This thread has been so much fun I don't want the ride to end.


----------



## Thumper_ehhhhh

DznyRulz said:


> We leave on Saturday for a week.  I plan on posting some new pics here when I get back.  This thread has been so much fun I don't want the ride to end.


----------



## ynottony99

*Since we are working to keep this thread alive, I thought I would share this.  Each day we were there, the pool was packed.  As you can see people were dragging the chairs back into the grass to find some space and shade.*


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## tam626

Thanks for the pics. I'm sure my 4 yr old is going to love the kiddie play area next month. Can't wait!


----------



## chief19spixi

hey I wanna go down that slide!!


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## chief19spixi

wow look at that line!!


----------



## ynottony99

chief19spixi said:


> wow look at that line!!


*
Yeah.  But it's worth it!!!*


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## BradyBz12

ynottony99 said:


>





thanks for keeping this thread alive!


----------



## chief19spixi

wow look the pool is calm.. time to break that water!!


----------



## DznyRulz

I refuse to let this thread die.  It has been way too informative and entertaining.

Here is a unique take on the new slide.  It makes you feel like you're there! (Ignore the message about the video being moved or deleted)





DW kept saying I was too old to go on the slide, they'd never let me on.  Ha!  I showed her, several times.  In fact there were just as many adults as kids on the slide.  It sure was hard staying upright for the ride.  The slide has great water flow at the top which produces a nice current at the end.  One note, don't wear regular jeans on the slide.  DS couldn't find his suit so he opted to wear shorts.  He got stuck halfway down and wouldn't ya know I didn't have my camera that time. 

Here are some more pics.


----------



## plutospup

Great ride down the slide!  Thanks for sharing the video clip!


----------



## DaveInTN

That looks awesome!  My last trip to the Fort was about a week before they opened the slide, so I haven't been down it yet.  Will get to on Thanksgiving Day, but until then this will keep me going!


----------



## tloveswdw

[
Here is a unique take on the new slide.  It makes you feel like you're there!

Click here



My ODS loved the video... he Loved the slide, and is dying to go back!


----------



## chief19spixi




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Thumper_ehhhhh

ynottony99 said:


>



This has to be the best picture of the slide I have seen.


----------



## ynottony99

Thumper_ehhhhh said:


> This has to be the best picture of the slide I have seen.



*Wow, thanks!*


----------



## rushing

I can't wait to be there!!!!!


----------



## Memph1s

I know we have seen this before but has anyone found out what it is there for?


----------



## stpetedisneydad

Memph1s said:


> I know we have seen this before but has anyone found out what it is there for?



I know it's a hose reel like those used on some fire trucks to hold a hundred feet or so of 1" hose. Didn't an earlier picture show it up close with housekeeping or maintenance painted on the side? I wonder if eventually they will put the hose on it and use it to wash down the concrete around the pool.


----------



## ynottony99

stpetedisneydad said:


> I know it's a hose reel like those used on some fire trucks to hold a hundred feet or so of 1" hose. Didn't an earlier picture show it up close with housekeeping or maintenance painted on the side? I wonder if eventually they will put the hose on it and use it to wash down the concrete around the pool.



*I think you're right.  *


----------



## Tri-circle-D

stpetedisneydad said:


> I know it's a hose reel like those used on some fire trucks to hold a hundred feet or so of 1" hose. Didn't an earlier picture show it up close with housekeeping or maintenance painted on the side? I wonder if eventually they will put the hose on it and use it to wash down the concrete around the pool.



Here's the earlier photo that stpetedisney dad was thinking of:







This looks like a hose reel.  It seems to be bolted in place.  I have never seen a hose on it. 

Here is something interesting that DznyRulz caught in one of his photos:






It looks like the "leak" in the tower has moved!  You can see the old hole to the left of the one that the water is coming out of in Chris' photo.  The water stream used to go out into the pool, now it kind of hits the pool edge.  I don't know why they repositioned it, but they did.

TCD


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## Thumper_ehhhhh

ynottony99 said:


>



Man disney has done it again. That cardinal looks so real.


----------



## chief19spixi

cool


----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## ynottony99




----------



## stpetedisneydad

The water supply has been hooked up to the reel.


----------



## Pirate-Jeff

stpetedisneydad said:


> The water supply has been hooked up to the reel.



What are these guy's Government/Highway workers?  How long does it take to but a hose on That reel ?


----------



## Thumper_ehhhhh

Pirate-Jeff said:


> What are these guy's Government/Highway workers?  How long does it take to but a hose on That reel ?



Hey this whole thing seems to be pretty mickey mouse to me.


----------



## disney4dan

stpetedisneydad said:


> The water supply has been hooked up to the reel.



I give that copper pipe about one year before the grass trimmers slice a hole in it.  Actually kind of surprised to see copper still in use!


----------



## stpetedisneydad

Pirate-Jeff said:


> What are these guy's Government/Highway workers?  How long does it take to but a hose on That reel ?



Yes, I think they are. Here's another pic of the reel, looks like the duct tape didn't work.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

stpetedisneydad said:


> Yes, I think they are. Here's another pic of the reel, looks like the duct tape didn't work.



They shoulda used Eternabond.


----------

